# Lace Party - Dodie's Scotland Trip and WIPS



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Here we are ladies and MMario, if you are still around! Hopefully, I can get the Uhura done along with at least a sweater that will be good for the summer or early fall.

I am on Row 68 of the 2nd chart. It is slow going due to my Mistake making, missing a YO or making an extra one. My fingers and eyes are just so stupid! Luckily I don't think my brain is, but we'll know as I go through what I remember of being on the island of Mull for the week.

Anyway, welcome


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Dodie, for getting us started and hosting us the next couple of weeks. I have many WIPs I'll be working on. Will make a list and share it a little later.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Dodie, for getting us started and hosting us the next couple of weeks. I have many WIPs I'll be working on. Will make a list and share it a little later.


Fantastic. Thanks for coming over to the new thread! It will be as fun as the others have been, I'm sure. We are such a chatty bunch that it has to be good.

I only have 3 I'll be working on, the sweater, Uhura and the gray shawl. I know in 2 weeks I won't get them all done, but it will be a good start.

I have started on the narrative for the trip, but I have been going through a medium sized plastic tote and have just scratched the surface and no pictures from Scotland, yet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie, for getting us started. Looking forward to 'traveling' with you this week. Going to be getting some WIP's done also. And maybe, just maybe, casting on some new works.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am hoping to finish the Anatolian Dreams mitts and my aran. Hoping to cast on a couple of new projects too.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am working on a 1898 Hat, Seahawks throw for my granddaughter, and trying to finish a shawl I started last year. Was going to post photos, but the camera wants a battery so not til tomorrow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My WIP list has not changed much. I still have way too many, lol. Actively working on Urquhart MKAL and Uhura, and the Scoreboard cowl. Although the scoreboard cowl cannot be finished until my team either loses a playoff game or wins the superbowl. Almost actively working on Dancing Bees and Bonnie's Wish. The other WIP's are hibernating. 

I would love to go to Scotland. I did make it, sort of, a number of years back. DH and I went castle touring in England and Wales and made it as far as Hadrian's Wall. So we did actually step on Scottish soil, just no further than a few feet across the border, lol. I do have a cousin who married a Scot and now lives there. If DH and I get the opportunity to go back we will have a place to stay.

Looking forward to Dodie's tour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

How lovely to start a new Party with a visit to the land of my birth. Lived there most of my first decade. I am hoping to start Uhura over, with the blue 4 ply I have (pure Merino, from Cleckheaton). I was back mostly in Scotland in 2011, for two months August through to early October.
My dad had many a tale to tell of a holiday on Mull, he stayed with a school chum in a castle, they were fellow automobile enthusiasts- he possibly was a Lord somebody or other, a lot of dad's school chums were. (my grandfather had aims 'above his station in life'). I think it was largely to get away from the social pressure his father was putting on my dad, that we ended up in 'classless' New Zealand.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is going to be so fun to see Scotland and learn about knitting and Dodie all at the same time. Thank you, Dodie! I am really looking forward to this. 

My WIP's list just keeps growing. I signed up for several MKAL's awhile back and have started two of them (2016 Winter MKAL by Susanna IC and Elizabeth's Formal Garden MKAL - 1st clues are completed!), still have a fish hat for a great niece and another hat for one of my daughters to make (I now have the right size needles, so they are next on my list.), AND have been working on a winter theme scarf and have ideas for a spring theme crescent shawl. (I'm excited about these!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, this will be lovely. I have wonderful memories of Mull and Iona. I can't wait :thumbup:
My wips keep growing! My friend who has cancer wants me to knit a cardigan for her. She is coming this morning and then I shall commit or no. I want to see the pattern first.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I am really looking forward to seeing your designs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Dodie, for getting us started afresh. I am also looking forward to a vicarious visit to Scotland. I did my Master's Degree via a university in Scotland but never managed to actually visit.

My WIP list is somewhat shorter than usual because I was being stern with myself about COs during December & January - although I have lots of plans. I am due for an outbreak of Castonitis.
So top on the list is 1.) a test knit, then 2.) Love Story.
Norma has reminded me that I am supposed to be knitting 3.) a sweater for a friend - which has been dragging over the course of several years - long story what with trying to find suitable yarn & an appropriate pattern. In the end, I really don't think this is going to replace the ragged sweater that she has reluctantly decided to discard. This contributes to me dragging my heels on it. I will take that out this week & size up where I am. I will see her when I go over to France in a couple of weeks so I want to be further along than the last time she saw it.

Apart from that, (besides Susanna's MKAL & 2016 BON & other planned projects) I am determined that I am going to resurrect & finish some of my long dormant UFOs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
> It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


Lovely in black :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely in black :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
> It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


Very dramatic, Jane. You seem to be getting beautiful definition with that yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very dramatic, Jane. You seem to be getting beautiful definition with that yarn.


Thanks - yes that yarn knits up really nicely. This is the 4th project that I have knit with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


Your Love Story is off to a good start, Norma. 
Gorgeous WTLF!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous but in Russian - charted, though. She has 2 other beauties that weve seen before which have been translated so maybe this one will be done later.
Shawl Autunm Bouquet by Olga Bochkareva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-autunm-bouquet

A collection of free patterns that I dont think weve shared before.
Angelique den Brok
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/angelique-den-brok
I dowloaded Yasmin, Lily & Saskia.

I already had these but came across them again & thought that if you hadnt seen them, you might find them useful:
5 Basic Shawl Shapes Cheat Sheet by Derya Davenport
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-basic-shawl-shapes-cheat-sheet

5 Basic Circular Shawl Shapes Cheat Sheet by Derya Davenport
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-basic-circular-shawl-shapes-cheat-sheet


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
> It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


What a wonderful start, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


Beautiful, Norma!!!

(Thank you for the encouragement on my designs. I appreciate that. How is the designing going on your end? I have been wondering about you.  )


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


WTLF is gorgeous, Norma. I love that pattern. 
The cast on looks a little messy at the moment but you can see that it will open out beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely in black :thumbup:


It is fascinating how the different yarns knit up- I love it, Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Your Love Story is off to a good start, Norma.
> Gorgeous WTLF!!


They do look good!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous but in Russian - charted, though. She has 2 other beauties that weve seen before which have been translated so maybe this one will be done later.
> Shawl Autunm Bouquet by Olga Bochkareva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-autunm-bouquet
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Formal Gardens is going to be so classy in black. I love your bead placement. 

Norma, love your color and start for Love Story. WTLF looks wonderful!!

Jule, I have that yarn-Cleckheaton Merino. Anything you knit up in that will be gorgeous. I think it will have beautiful stitch definition. Loved the background story on you and your dad.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, your shawl looks so warm and toasty with rich colors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Your Love Story is off to a good start, Norma.
> Gorgeous WTLF!!


Thanks, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your shawl looks so warm and toasty with rich colors.


It is, Bev. It lives on my bed and I wear it every night while I'm reading. This is the square shape from the cheat sheet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


What glorious colours, Linda!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma!!!
> 
> (Thank you for the encouragement on my designs. I appreciate that. How is the designing going on your end? I have been wondering about you.  )


It is very slow as temptation is rife here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> WTLF is gorgeous, Norma. I love that pattern.
> The cast on looks a little messy at the moment but you can see that it will open out beautifully.


Thank you ,Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


That looks fun to do, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Formal Gardens is going to be so classy in black. I love your bead placement.
> 
> Norma, love your color and start for Love Story. WTLF looks wonderful!!
> 
> Jule, I have that yarn-Cleckheaton Merino. Anything you knit up in that will be gorgeous. I think it will have beautiful stitch definition. Loved the background story on you and your dad.


Thanks Bev!
lol! :lol: I did not mention Eric, who did become Lord so and so, probably now gone the way of all mortals, who came off worse in fisty cuffs with my dad, while at school, my dad always reckoned it was not his punch, but the brick curb that he landed on, that knocked him out. I do recall dad pointing out his name in a document that came once from the school, requesting monies for some project, many moons ago. Britain is riddled with class issues, we do have class divisions here but more commonly based on income, rather than birth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful start, Jane!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is fascinating how the different yarns knit up- I love it, Jane.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is, Bev. It lives on my bed and I wear it every night while I'm reading. This is the square shape from the cheat sheet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


I figured that most of us already had it but someone might not.
I love the colours in your shawl. Actually, I have a mystery yarn with much the same rich hues - plus sequins!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Formal Gardens is going to be so classy in black. I love your bead placement....


Thank you, Bev 
I am following Elizabeth's instructions on the bead placement.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone!!! A nice beginning...finished mittens...now working on fingerless gloves.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, thank you for sharing your stories. I love history and these make it so personal. :thumbup:

Happy Knitting, ladies! I'm off and running to church. Blessing to you all!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


Sparkling crystals on snow! Really lovely, Norma!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


 :thumbup: Love all the colors!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

With triple digit WIPs I think m a y b e I should join in here. LOL! Finished a new MKAL shawl last night, so just the blocking to go. Then there is a sock that needs completing so I can wear the pair. Then...I'll just see what jumps up to be noticed. 

Looking forward to Scotland!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Dodie for starting us off on another great two weeks. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
> It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


Gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Your Love Story is off to a good start, Norma.
> Gorgeous WTLF!!


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous but in Russian - charted, though. She has 2 other beauties that weve seen before which have been translated so maybe this one will be done later.
> Shawl Autunm Bouquet by Olga Bochkareva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-autunm-bouquet
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous but in Russian - charted, though. She has 2 other beauties that weve seen before which have been translated so maybe this one will be done later.
> Shawl Autunm Bouquet by Olga Bochkareva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-autunm-bouquet
> 
> ...


I have the Davenport Cheat Sheet in my files but want to remind people that MMario has a great essay on shawl shapes on his web site. I think I posted the link last week and it is free.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


Linda--wonderful colors. So vibrant.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


Your shawl is lovely Linda. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is, Bev. It lives on my bed and I wear it every night while I'm reading. This is the square shape from the cheat sheet.


Ah, couldn't tell it was square. What wt yarn did you use? Am thinking about a very large, solid type shawl for the house, myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually have a project on the needles now. A pair of mittens for older gd. Used the slight lacey detail Elizabeth used on the CAFS mitts. Couldn't make the star stitch work with my worsted wt yarn and #4 & 5 needles--just too tight to work. Another time with a smoother yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Little sweetheart having fun. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Little sweetheart having fun. 💞


Oh, my gosh - he's growing up!
Thanks for the smile.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love this in black!! very classy... 

Norma that start looks like it will be beautiful... and your WTLF looks great!!! I can never remember the name of that shawl...LOL

Jane thanks for the cheat sheets.. I have them printed off but you know how that goes.. so now they are in my library 

Perfect example Linda.. I did my Autumns Last Breath in yarn like that and it lives on one of my front room chairs.. I wear it all the time...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Copied forgot to paste so off it went .
Know I commented ,favourably on all the items displayed .
Sue if that is clue 1 i have gone seriously wrong !Now that is unusual for me ...haha .Stop that sniggering Jane !
Hope you are managing your various projects Elizabeth and still doing more on your studio.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stitch definition Jane for your Formal Gardens. I must try this yarn myself.

Lovely WTLF Norma. The color looks like it has a tint of lavender in it 

Linda, that does look comfy and I think I will try the same idea for some odd gifted yarn that I too have.

Looking forward to seeing what you design Toni.

Looking good so far Sue. Nice shade of green.

The power went out this morning during a squall that passed through so I am typing this using power from a portable generator. DH wanted coffee so he put some gas in the generator and hooked it up to our power panel. The electric company says we should have power sometime between 1pm and 6pm. Power went out at 7:45am and it is 11am now. Only twenty-five homes are affected so it is not much of a priority for them on a Sunday. But since I know how to knit I don't really need power to keep myself busy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that looks great!! from Toni and Jane's pictures I thought it was going to be a triangle shawl...  

Tanya I missed that link..  I would of like to of read his blog.. 

Well I have finished reading all of Janes LP and the first 4 pages of Dodies.. I guess it is time to get off this computer and get around here..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful start, Jane!


I agree, that is lovely. Decided not to do Uhuru because of other projects. But I enjoyed reading along. I haven't been able to start Formal Gardens because I am waiting for my yarn from Fiesta. I ordered it before Christmas and should have known better after reading people's stories about the length of time it takes for them to process. Wouldn't have done it if I hadn't needed another skein of yarn for my daughter-in-law's now to be next year's Christmas present.

My husband and I were just this morning talking about planning a trip to the UK and Ireland. We have been before but there are parts we haven't seen. I will certainly enjoy the vicarious trip, Dodie. Thanks in advance for sharing.

We are all set now for snorkeling next month in Hawaii. I got a shorty wetsuit yesterday as I detest cold water and the temps there are 79-82, too cold for this weenie. 😉 I have never had a wetsuit and was happy that I didn't look nearly as disgusting as I expected. 👍 Reminded me of my mother putting on her girdle, remember them?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


The colors are so rich, Linda. Very nice.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Sue if that is clue 1 i have gone seriously wrong


You have not gone wrong, Ann. I renumbered the clues. Sue's pic shows Clues 1 and 2 now (so you got a great sneak peek!).



annweb said:


> Hope you are managing your various projects Elizabeth and still doing more on your studio.


Finished the Arctic Blast MKAL shawl last night and blocked it this morning. As usual, I don't like it. No worries. I don't like most of my designs. LOL! By the time I get done fiddling with them, I am so over them that I never want to see them again. I am doing Formal Gardens again, though. I am making this one with a #10 thread of rayon in bright red to use as a runner for the top of my chest freezer.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> But since I know how to knit I don't really need power to keep myself busy


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. ...


Looks wonderful, Sue - love that shade!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love this in black!! very classy...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Stop that sniggering Jane !...


I'd never do that!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I agree, that is lovely. Decided not to do Uhuru because of other projects. But I enjoyed reading along. I haven't been able to start Formal Gardens because I am waiting for my yarn from Fiesta. I ordered it before Christmas and should have known better after reading people's stories about the length of time it takes for them to process. Wouldn't have done it if I hadn't needed another skein of yarn for my daughter-in-law's now to be next year's Christmas present.
> 
> My husband and I were just this morning talking about planning a trip to the UK and Ireland. We have been before but there are parts we haven't seen. I will certainly enjoy the vicarious trip, Dodie. Thanks in advance for sharing.
> 
> We are all set now for snorkeling next month in Hawaii. I got a shorty wetsuit yesterday as I detest cold water and the temps there are 79-82, too cold for this weenie. 😉 I have never had a wetsuit and was happy that I didn't look nearly as disgusting as I expected. 👍 Reminded me of my mother putting on her girdle, remember them?


Unfortunately, I do. What torturous things they do to women!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great stitch definition Jane for your Formal Gardens. I must try this yarn myself...


I do love the yarn but I have discovered that black cashmere is a total lint magnet. I hope it clears up with washing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I agree, that is lovely.


Thank you, Babalou 


> I am waiting for my yarn from Fiesta. I ordered it before Christmas ...


I can imagine how long it would take them to get an order to me!


> We are all set now for snorkeling next month in Hawaii....


Sounds fantastic! We'll be expecting your travelogue when you return. ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue that looks great!! from Toni and Jane's pictures I thought it was going to be a triangle shawl...
> 
> Tanya I missed that link..  I would of like to of read his blog..
> 
> Well I have finished reading all of Janes LP and the first 4 pages of Dodies.. I guess it is time to get off this computer and get around here..


The link to MMario's shawl essay is on this Ravelry link, but also on his own web page: http://www.ravelry.com/people/MMario

Finally got to see what he looks like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... I am doing Formal Gardens again, though. I am making this one with a #10 thread of rayon in bright red to use as a runner for the top of my chest freezer.


That will be beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


Your cast on looks good and your WTLF is beautiful, Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your Formal Garden struck me so strongly. Felt like licorice and could just about taste it. Powerful presence.

What yarn wt are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your Formal Garden struck me so strongly. Felt like licorice and could just about taste it. Powerful presence.
> What yarn wt are you using?


Thank you - both red & back licorices represented.
It is lace weight - it's the cashmere from Suntek.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


That's lovely, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Little sweetheart having fun. 💞


He's getting to be such a big boy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

just checking in before breakfast.. thanks for the link Tanya..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - both red & back licorices represented.
> It is lace weight - it's the cashmere from Suntek.


I remember that yarn well. Maybe should indulge myself a bit more. It is so beautiful. The reds obviously don't show on my screen


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... The reds obviously don't show on my screen


Sorry - I was jokingly referring to the beads - but at this point there are only 3 of them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

There will be thread size discussion for my fortnight attempt. It would seem that the initial Seahorse Blue and white's are size 20. The white would then be size 30. Demonstration photo will be posted during my April date.

The Ice Blue I ordered is size 40 weight Lizbeth, as is the Rainbow...and I got both on Saturday after the Indiana company had shipped the two balls on Friday. I do believe I'm doing repeat business with them! I will have to order Arctic Waters in Size 20 if I want to complete the initial Seahorse dragons.

MissMelba...cost will not change from what I PM'ed you about. I honestly did not know what size I was playing with...unless you want the Ice Blue at 300 yards to work another 8 Seahorse dragons in size 40 instead of the original size 20.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What glorious colours, Linda!


 :thumbup: Fun yarn but definitely not for lace knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks fun to do, Linda.


It was, Norma - very quick and easy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I figured that most of us already had it but someone might not.
> I love the colours in your shawl. Actually, I have a mystery yarn with much the same rich hues - plus sequins!


Rich colours AND sequins sounds great and perfect for a cheat sheet shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: Love all the colors!


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--wonderful colors. So vibrant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Your shawl is lovely Linda. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, couldn't tell it was square. What wt yarn did you use? Am thinking about a very large, solid type shawl for the house, myself.


I'm not sure of the weight, Tanya - probably what I would call chunky (bulky for you?). It is a very textured yarn - boucle. It was from Aldi so very inexpensive.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love the first clue in your Formal Gardens.  

Ronie, I hope it is not too cold where you are, what with the power being off.

Babalou, you do know that you can still comment and share what you are doing even if you are not doing the current project, right? I would hate to think you refrained from posting because of that.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:

http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html

When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Sparkling crystals on snow! Really lovely, Norma!


Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That will be beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Same from me Norma. 💞


Thank you so much.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you hear the sigh of relief Elizabeth. I am glad you have time away from the KALs.
Good to see you in Babalou .
Tanya..see you finally decided what to make.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Little sweetheart having fun. 💞


So very cute!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment.


Your experiment turned out cozy, warm, and beautiful, Belle!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


So lovely! This is now on the must do list!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Did you hear the sigh of relief Elizabeth.


Yes, because I heard the sigh I made! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma that start looks like it will be beautiful... and your WTLF looks great!!! I can never remember the name of that shawl...LOL


Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Copied forgot to paste so off it went .
> Know I commented ,favourably on all the items displayed .
> Sue if that is clue 1 i have gone seriously wrong !Now that is unusual for me ...haha .Stop that sniggering Jane !
> Hope you are managing your various projects Elizabeth and still doing more on your studio.


It is the thought that counts! Thank you!! I'm sorry that you seem to have gone wrong.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, WTLF is pale lavender. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Your cast on looks good and your WTLF is beautiful, Norma!


Thank you so much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. ...I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


I think that it looks wonderfully cushy & warm - to say nothing of rich!
It would be a shame to frog it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, it looks great to me and beautifully done. Is there a cold person who would appreciate it. It looks too hot for me :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is very pretty. I can't see the mistake


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, thank you for sharing your stories. I love history and these make it so personal. :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Knitting, ladies! I'm off and running to church. Blessing to you all!!!


Glad you enjoyed the tales, Toni! 
Enjoy your time at church.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Malabrigo lace yarn and lime green Miyuki although they look gold when knitted in.


They are gold! That's my story and I'm stuck to it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden ...


What a lovely garden you are creating, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


It's lovely, Belle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


Looks great, Ann!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Melanie. I'm looking forward to those designs also. 

We like travelogues, Babalou.  Have a fun time in Hawaii!

That will be some runner for your freezer, Elizabeth!!! WOW! (I really can understand your being so ready to move on from one project to the next. I just can't knit quickly enough.  )

I sure appreciate the sneak peek to the next clue of FG, Sue!!! Yours is so pretty!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> There will be thread size discussion for my fortnight attempt. It would seem that the initial Seahorse Blue and white's are size 20. The white would then be size 30. Demonstration photo will be posted during my April date.
> 
> The Ice Blue I ordered is size 40 weight Lizbeth, as is the Rainbow...and I got both on Saturday after the Indiana company had shipped the two balls on Friday. I do believe I'm doing repeat business with them! I will have to order Arctic Waters in Size 20 if I want to complete the initial Seahorse dragons.
> 
> MissMelba...cost will not change from what I PM'ed you about. I honestly did not know what size I was playing with...unless you want the Ice Blue at 300 yards to work another 8 Seahorse dragons in size 40 instead of the original size 20.


Karen, I didn't catch that you were for sure hosting a tatting lace party. Were you thinking April 10 - 24?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


I noticed that pattern the other day also. You did a great job of it! Many thanks to your friend for her help with photos!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The colors are so rich, Linda. Very nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely garden you are creating, Ann!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I like your "gold" flowers.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Karen, I didn't catch that you were for sure hosting a tatting lace party. Were you thinking April 10 - 24?


I'm doing my best to think through this attempt at "teaching". It will be more feasible than the graphic software idea I had a couple of years ago. Semi-provable theory on stitch method is well thought out. (hopefully I can express it at time).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - I was jokingly referring to the beads - but at this point there are only 3 of them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely, Linda!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm not sure of the weight, Tanya - probably what I would call chunky (bulky for you?). It is a very textured yarn - boucle. It was from Aldi so very inexpensive.


Sounds good and warm. I have some heavier wt boucle but not in such great colors. Just what I need, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Your experiment turned out cozy, warm, and beautiful, Belle!


I have to agree. very elegant too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, my eye caught that pattern also. It's on my very long to do list. I think it looks lovely and warm. Nice to see it done in real life. 

Sue, great start on Susanna's Winter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. ....


Just enough to tease us! Are your beads gold or green?
I read something about snowflakes in there & thought that it would be nice to do in a pale blue or white with blue beads. I am not sure that I have either.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.
> 
> Sue


That is a great start. I was going to start but I now have an aran cardigan to knit so no chance :roll:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As the old expression goes, like a bad penny, I'm back....... Well, all this talk of WIPs and working on this and that project inspired me today to finish this shawl which has been languishing for probably 18-20 months -- just waiting for me to graft the lace edging together and block. This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace. 

By way of background, for several years as my Mom's dementia worsened, I found myself spending more and more time with her. For the last year, I could not leave her unattended at all. So during those periods I chose easy knits or quick projects that I could drop at a moment's notice. So when I got to the stage of needing to concentrate on grafting, I had to set aside the shawl. Since Mom finally got so bad that she needed institutional care about 19 months ago, the shawl has just been sitting there waiting and waiting. So today was the day. It blocked out to 66" in diameter, is made with 2-ply lace weight merino which has some variation in the dying -- not a varigated yarn, just not evenly dyed. I think I did it on size 7 needles. The actual color is darker than shows in the pictures.

That means 1 down and 3 more projects that need attention: mending an alpaca Faroe shawl which the crickets lunched on, finishing up 2 pillows which have knitted tops and a sweater I worked on in the early 1990s.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.
> 
> Sue


So it is a true mystery KAL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As the old expression goes, like a bad penny, I'm back....... Well, all this talk of WIPs and working on this and that project inspired me today to finish this shawl which has been languishing for probably 18-20 months -- just waiting for me to graft the lace edging together and block. This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace.
> 
> By way of background, for several years as my Mom's dementia worsened, I found myself spending more and more time with her. For the last year, I could not leave her unattended at all. So during those periods I chose easy knits or quick projects that I could drop at a moment's notice. So when I got to the stage of needing to concentrate on grafting, I had to set aside the shawl. Since Mom finally got so bad that she needed institutional care about 19 months ago, the shawl has just been sitting there waiting and waiting. So today was the day. It blocked out to 66" in diameter, is made with 2-ply lace weight merino which has some variation in the dying -- not a varigated yarn, just not evenly dyed. I think I did it on size 7 needles. The actual color is darker than shows in the pictures.
> 
> That means 1 down and 3 more projects that need attention: mending an alpaca Faroe shawl which the crickets lunched on, finishing up 2 pillows which have knitted tops and a sweater I worked on in the early 1990s.


Beautiful Belle, you do such lovely work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I'd never do that!
> ;-)


You would never stop sniggering or would never snigger in the first place


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> There will be thread size discussion for my fortnight attempt. It would seem that the initial Seahorse Blue and white's are size 20. The white would then be size 30. Demonstration photo will be posted during my April date.
> 
> The Ice Blue I ordered is size 40 weight Lizbeth, as is the Rainbow...and I got both on Saturday after the Indiana company had shipped the two balls on Friday. I do believe I'm doing repeat business with them! I will have to order Arctic Waters in Size 20 if I want to complete the initial Seahorse dragons.
> 
> MissMelba...cost will not change from what I PM'ed you about. I honestly did not know what size I was playing with...unless you want the Ice Blue at 300 yards to work another 8 Seahorse dragons in size 40 instead of the original size 20.


Remember, my stable is only so large to accommodate the seahorses, and I will still have to care and feed them, and can only exercise one team. I'll let you choose the size and color(s) though


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


I agree with the others, this looks so rich and warm. It would be a shame to frog it. Well, unless you just like knitting with that yarn and want to make something equally pretty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


Not sure where the mistake is but we knitters are hard on ourselves so I presume it is glaring to you. Good luck on the fix. Lovely color and the beads do show gold against the yarn. Nice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The tube says amethyst and gold, but I think they are topaz and gold. I am alternating them.I had to ferret around to see what beads I had in the house.All this was spur of the moment. Only doing the edging and maybe some randomly placed. Think I did that on one of her shawls before.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Just enough to tease us! Are your beads gold or green?
> I read something about snowflakes in there & thought that it would be nice to do in a pale blue or white with blue beads. I am not sure that I have either.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh - he's growing up!
> Thanks for the smile.


He sure is Jane. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. I can't wait to see the rest of it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> We are all set now for snorkeling next month in Hawaii.....


Sounds wonderful Babalou, I'm sure you will have a great time. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Did you hear the sigh of relief Elizabeth. I am glad you have time away from the KALs.
> Good to see you in Babalou .
> Tanya..see you finally decided what to make.


Yes, began something. Have a list of projects for other people but not clear on anything--stuck, frozen, numb. Did 1 mitten today and just finished tearing it out. So the energy is still not freed up. Did talk to the woman who wanted me to knit her a coat. We will get together next weekend and see what can be agreed upon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's getting to be such a big boy!


He is and so adorable of course!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


It looks great Belle. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started here Dodie. Looking forward to hearing about your Scotland travels and seeing pictures of where you have been. 

Julie, love hearing your stories about your Scotland memories as well. 

As far as wips, I hope to finish Uhura(I'm on row 106), continue clue 3 of the CAFS mitts and cast on for the 2016 scarf, the winter MKAL, and the Formal Gardens MKAL. It sure would be nice if I could finish the entrelac hat I started eons ago, too. 

Jane, your Formal Gardens looks super in the black cashmere. I did the nanciann in black merino, mink and had the same feeling about the lint- and dog hair -sticking to it. Most did wash out, but I continued to pick out dog hair until the day I wrapped and gifted it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So very cute!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--that is a nice shawlette/scarf? Always liked chenille, especially cotton. Fond childhood memory.

Could not access the pattern in English. If someone can advise how to do it. The English link is for Adobe which wanted me to buy a service.

Edit: just found the translation which did go thru despite the Adobe message

Your swirl shawl is quite the piece of work. Just beautiful.

Ann--your Formal Garden looks good. I assume any uneveness is due to it not being blocked. I am sure it will look great as you progress.

Now back to re-working that mitten!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that looks good.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thanks Jane. I downloaded Yasmin and Iris. I have used the basic Shawl Shapes sheet before. It was great for using up some bobbly fashion yarn that I had gifted to me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


Looks gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute.

Sue


RosD said:


> Little sweetheart having fun. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.
> 
> Sue


Looks good Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that looks good. It's great that you like to experiment.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s. The pattern which admittedly is a translation omits little things like gauge and overall finished dimensions, but I forged ahead and finished the item this morning. A friend of mine helped take pictures a little bit ago and I thought I'd share. I'm still intrigued with the constructions (all short rows), but the yarn I chose to use makes a pretty bulky product. I thought I was cooking while the pictures were being taken. I suspect that within the next couple of days, I'll rip the whole thing, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that looks good. I think you will enjoy knitting this pattern.

Sue


annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Belle. That is beautiful.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> As the old expression goes, like a bad penny, I'm back....... Well, all this talk of WIPs and working on this and that project inspired me today to finish this shawl which has been languishing for probably 18-20 months -- just waiting for me to graft the lace edging together and block. This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace.
> 
> By way of background, for several years as my Mom's dementia worsened, I found myself spending more and more time with her. For the last year, I could not leave her unattended at all. So during those periods I chose easy knits or quick projects that I could drop at a moment's notice. So when I got to the stage of needing to concentrate on grafting, I had to set aside the shawl. Since Mom finally got so bad that she needed institutional care about 19 months ago, the shawl has just been sitting there waiting and waiting. So today was the day. It blocked out to 66" in diameter, is made with 2-ply lace weight merino which has some variation in the dying -- not a varigated yarn, just not evenly dyed. I think I did it on size 7 needles. The actual color is darker than shows in the pictures.
> 
> That means 1 down and 3 more projects that need attention: mending an alpaca Faroe shawl which the crickets lunched on, finishing up 2 pillows which have knitted tops and a sweater I worked on in the early 1990s.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> As the old expression goes, like a bad penny, I'm back....... Well, all this talk of WIPs and working on this and that project inspired me today to finish this shawl which has been languishing for probably 18-20 months -- just waiting for me to graft the lace edging together and block. This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace.
> 
> By way of background, for several years as my Mom's dementia worsened, I found myself spending more and more time with her. For the last year, I could not leave her unattended at all. So during those periods I chose easy knits or quick projects that I could drop at a moment's notice. So when I got to the stage of needing to concentrate on grafting, I had to set aside the shawl. Since Mom finally got so bad that she needed institutional care about 19 months ago, the shawl has just been sitting there waiting and waiting. So today was the day. It blocked out to 66" in diameter, is made with 2-ply lace weight merino which has some variation in the dying -- not a varigated yarn, just not evenly dyed. I think I did it on size 7 needles. The actual color is darker than shows in the pictures.
> 
> That means 1 down and 3 more projects that need attention: mending an alpaca Faroe shawl which the crickets lunched on, finishing up 2 pillows which have knitted tops and a sweater I worked on in the early 1990s.


Beautiful work Belle, I love the border. I'm glad you finished it so we can enjoy looking at it. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for getting us started here Dodie. Looking forward to hearing about your Scotland travels and seeing pictures of where you have been.
> 
> Julie, love hearing your stories about your Scotland memories as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn.
It is a very hot day again here, and I am feeling quite ill with it.
Consequently not getting much of anything done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Now back to re-working that mitten!


Sorry about your mitten Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn.
> It is a very hot day again here, and I am feeling quite ill with it.
> Consequently not getting much of anything done.


I'm sorry you're not feeling well Julie. I hate the heat too!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Norma. Nice picot cast on and pretty lavender color. I love how your WTLF turned out also. The pattern shows up so perfectly and the beads add just the right sparkle. 

Fantastic color on your cheat sheet square shawl Linda. It sure is perfect for snuggling into for warmth!

Thanks for the sweet Jackson picture Ros. 

Very nice view of your Formal Gardens Sue. Glad to get a sneak preview  

Babalou, where in Hawaii will you be going? I have been to Kona on the Big Island and went snorkeling there. I didn't use a wet suit though. Saw some amazing fish. My husband did the Ironman triathlon there and was not allowed to use his wet suit because the water was too warm.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the sweet Jackson picture Ros.


You're welcome Caryn. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> As far as wips, I hope to finish Uhura(I'm on row 106), continue clue 3 of the CAFS mitts and cast on for the 2016 scarf, the winter MKAL, and the Formal Gardens MKAL. It sure would be nice if I could finish the entrelac hat I started eons ago, too.


Another busy knitter


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Belle, you do such lovely work.


Ditto from me, Belle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> He is and so adorable of course!!! 💞


Well, that's a given!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry you're not feeling well Julie. I hate the heat too!!! 💞


Mez, too, Julie. And I really dislike the heat, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, love the looks of your experiment  it sure is an interesting construction the way it intertwines like that. Looks very nice on you. 

Ann, love your pretty, soft green Garden Paths. Great clue one finish! I also see no flaws. 

Good start on Clue 1 to the winter mkal Sue. It looks like I should be able to get that one done pretty fast. 

Belle, that swirl shawl is just gorgeous. So glad you got to finish it. Just the bocking must have taken a long time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another busy knitter


And here's my list: Finish Uhura (am on row 70), Dancing Bees (border), Lace Eater, Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, 2014 Year of Lace scarf, Love Story, Breaking Hearts socks, Sue's advent scarf from last year, and am going to cast on the Susanna IC shawl later today.  There may be more hiding out, but this is plenty for now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn.
> It is a very hot day again here, and I am feeling quite ill with it.
> Consequently not getting much of anything done.


So sorry the heat is making you ill Julie. It does slow you right down when it gets that hot. Remember to keep hydrated!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, what a gorgeous Swirl Shawl. I love it. Beautiful border.

I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ..This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace. ...


Very pretty! Lovely job.
It reminds me of the Begonia Swirl that we have been considering.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You would never stop sniggering or would never snigger in the first place


Definitely the latter - you saucy young pup!
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, what a gorgeous Swirl Shawl. I love it. Beautiful border.
> 
> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


What a wonderful little sweater. Well done, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I hope to finish Uhura(I'm on row 106)...


Getting close to the end!


> Jane, your Formal Gardens looks super in the black cashmere.


Thank you, Caryn 


> I did the nanciann in black merino, mink and had the same feeling about the lint- and dog hair -sticking to it. Most did wash out, but I continued to pick out dog hair until the day I wrapped and gifted it!


Glad to know some of it will wash out of it. As for the dog hair, I would think that is knit in & there to stay.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. ...


So cute, Bev


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome everyone and thanks for joining Pam and I! Here is a start of the week long trip we took.

I heard about the 3-4 day knitting retreat on the Mull island about a month before it was to come about. I mentioned it to a couple of the ladies in the knitting guild and they really wanted to go. Their families had come from Scotland many years before and they'd never been. I thought that was great, I'd have someone to travel with. Of course, I had to talk to John about it, also. He said "of course" (I've already told you how great guy he is!). Barbara and Fredda (daughter and mother) were able to go also. We had a third friend, Michaela, also that decided to go with us. She wasn't a really good friend, but had heard we were going and kind of just butted in. So this is the group of merry travelers from Oregon. 

We started from Oregon and on a Friday (I think), anyway it was the summer of 2002. We landed Tues. afternoon in Glasgow. We picked up our rental car and found our B&B after only a few wrong turns. We had both a tourist map of Glasgow and a regular map of the country. I was the driver as I had driven in Japan, so I more or less remembered how. Everyone decided that this was fine as they'd never been out of the country before, so didn't know the ins and outs of driving anyplace other than the states.

The B&B had the skinniest stairs I had ever seen and it was a duplex, I don't remember what was in the other side. Michaela was in with me and Fredda and Barbara were together in rooms to save a bit of money. There was only one or two bedrooms on each floor and the bedrooms had just enough room for 2 single beds with a bit of room between them. After a short nap we went to see a bit of the city. We ended up in a large restaurant for dinner and ate "fish and chips" as we were really curious as to how different the meal was from the American. 

Tomorrow Paisley and Loch Lomond, the village of Luss (if I remember correctly). If I make mistakes, please let me know. Thanks. 

Also, if this is too much detail, let me know. I am very long winded, and I can be boring (or so my kids tells me). I haven't been able to find my pictures so we'll have to rely on Liz's pics. They are very different from what I took, but have some of the same places on them.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Bev, that is an absolutely darling sweater. Your awfully quick, how many more do you have to do?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Clue 2 of Love Story. Pretty hard to pin it out. At least with being bottom up, the stitches are decreasing.
> 
> Sue


That's a great start, Sue. It's going to be beautiful when your finished.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen wrote: I wouldn't mind doing another party later on featuring Haruni - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haruni
or 
Begonia Swirl - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl

Anyone interested?"

I will certainly knit the Haruni with you. It's really beautiful. But if everyone wants to do the Begonia Swirl, I'll go along with that! Boy, is my list of "to do's" getting large.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing of all your travels. I sort of lived in Scotland for a couple of years. My parents moved up there from England in the summer of my second year of college. They moved to a place called Bearsden in Dunbartonshire, which was on the way from Glasgow up to Loch Lomond. That is a very beautiful part of the country. I was actually married there, although I was living and working in London at the time.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Welcome everyone and thanks for joining Pam and I! Here is a start of the week long trip we took.
> 
> I heard about the 3-4 day knitting retreat on the Mull island about a month before it was to come about. I mentioned it to a couple of the ladies in the knitting guild and they really wanted to go. Their families had come from Scotland many years before and they'd never been. I thought that was great, I'd have someone to travel with. Of course, I had to talk to John about it, also. He said "of course" (I've already told you how great guy he is!). Barbara and Fredda (daughter and mother) were able to go also. We had a third friend, Michaela, also that decided to go with us. She wasn't a really good friend, but had heard we were going and kind of just butted in. So this is the group of merry travelers from Oregon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Dodie, this will be lovely. I have wonderful memories of Mull and Iona. I can't wait :thumbup:
> My wips keep growing! My friend who has cancer wants me to knit a cardigan for her. She is coming this morning and then I shall commit or no. I want to see the pattern first.


I hope I can do your memories proud.

I hope your friend is getting needed treatment and will get better. A cardigan is always nice when one is going through chemo. I will send good thoughts her way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my cast on and WTLF that I forgot to post.


This is a really lovely shawl. What is WTLF? I think I need to put it in the line also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I forgot to share my first chart of Formal Gardens.
> It is 100% black cashmere - I specify the colour because sometimes it looks grey in the pics.


It's going to be very beautiful, besides being the softest of the soft. I vaguely see some beads, I think they'll be lovely on it (if indeed I do see it!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Belle, you do such lovely work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Isn't that a charming thing!!!! Love the colors and off-center closure.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was my Clue 1 of Formal Gardens. The scarf was blocked yesterday, but can't post a pic of that so the scarf/shawl remains a mystery! Suffice it to say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue. This is the first thing I've seen in green, it looks good in a formal garden!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> This is a really lovely shawl. What is WTLF? I think I need to put it in the line also.


WTLF is short for When the Leaves Fall. A beautiful project several ladies did earlier.

Your trip sounds like such an adventure already.  I am looking forward to learning more.

One of my DD's developed a taste for fish and chips when she was in the UK. She loves them!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, your little jacket is wonderful!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> We are all set now for snorkeling next month in Hawaii. I got a shorty wetsuit yesterday as I detest cold water and the temps there are 79-82, too cold for this weenie. 😉 I have never had a wetsuit and was happy that I didn't look nearly as disgusting as I expected. 👍 Reminded me of my mother putting on her girdle, remember them?


I even used a wet suit in Okinawa where the water was warmer thn Hawaii and it's a good thing I did. After an hour or so, it gets very cold even at that temp. You're not a weenie, you are going to get hypothermia this way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- I just finished what can best be described as an experiment. In the last LP, Jane referred to the following website:
> 
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> When I took a look, I was intrigued both by the construction and the presumed versatility of the scarf. So, I gave it a try using some Paton's Chenille that I bought in the mid 1980s.


John has been teasing me about how much and how old my stash is, he's not going to tease me anymore! Mine goes back to '99 and I keep giving the old stuff away.

The scarf is lovely no matter how old the yarn is and the color is great. Your coloring looks really good with the red.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Clue1 Formal garden .Mistake in left border to be corrected .


And, your work is very nice even with the "design element". And I do like the pretty beads. They will look very nice.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> As the old expression goes, like a bad penny, I'm back....... Well, all this talk of WIPs and working on this and that project inspired me today to finish this shawl which has been languishing for probably 18-20 months -- just waiting for me to graft the lace edging together and block. This shawl is by Meg Swansen and the pattern can be found in Gathering of Lace.


Belle, it is really lovely. I have the book and keep meaning to make one of those shawls, just not yet! I always seem to be too busy.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm doing my best to think through this attempt at "teaching".


Karen, you can count me in on the tatting. Is there anything we need to get before you start?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's my list: Finish Uhura (am on row 70), Dancing Bees (border), Lace Eater, Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, 2014 Year of Lace scarf, Love Story, Breaking Hearts socks, Sue's advent scarf from last year, and am going to cast on the Susanna IC shawl later today.  There may be more hiding out, but this is plenty for now.


Oh my goodness, Pam, are you going to try to get them all finished in the next two weeks? That is a longer list than I have and I thought mine was long with 5 !


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Looking forward to hearing of all your travels. I sort of lived in Scotland for a couple of years. My parents moved up there from England in the summer of my second year of college. They moved to a place called Bearsden in Dunbartonshire, which was on the way from Glasgow up to Loch Lomond. That is a very beautiful part of the country. I was actually married there, although I was living and working in London at the time.
> 
> Sue


I just hope I can do as good a job on my travels as Jane did on doing the Uhuru.

I thought the country was beautiful, every part we went through anyway. It reminded me of Oregon, so green and hilly and so close to the ocean. I fell in love with the land and the people. I went back the next year, hoping to see more of it, but it wasn't to be. My heart started acting up on the airplane and didn't stop until I was on the way back home a week later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful little sweater. Well done, Bev!


Thanks, Pam. It's a quick knit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So cute, Bev


Thanks, Jane.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, that is an absolutely darling sweater. Your awfully quick, how many more do you have to do?


Thanks, Dodie. I have two more to do right now. And then another for my new GS coming in April.  Thanks for the lovely start to your trip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Isn't that a charming thing!!!! Love the colors and off-center closure.


Thanks, Belle. Right now it's my fav baby sweater.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Bev, your little jacket is wonderful!


Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Oh my goodness, Pam, are you going to try to get them all finished in the next two weeks? That is a longer list than I have and I thought mine was long with 5 !


No, not get them all finished; just get as much done as I can. Many are MKALs and I will be getting clues along the way, so won't be finishing them. I just hope to keep up with them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds fantastic! We'll be expecting your travelogue when you return. ;-)


I should be able to send some pics while I'm gone.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool, Bablou. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I just hope I can do as good a job on my travels as Jane did on doing the Uhuru.
> 
> I thought the country was beautiful, every part we went through anyway. It reminded me of Oregon, so green and hilly and so close to the ocean. I fell in love with the land and the people. I went back the next year, hoping to see more of it, but it wasn't to be. My heart started acting up on the airplane and didn't stop until I was on the way back home a week later.


You will do just fine, Dodie! We will enjoy anything and everything you can share with us. 

I hope your heart is better now. How disappointing for you to have those troubles on your second trip.

Is there a "classic" fish and chips recipe available anywhere? I just did a search on line and found all kinds of options. It would be fun to surprise my DD sometime with this meal. Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, your circular shawl is fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn.
> It is a very hot day again here, and I am feeling quite ill with it.
> Consequently not getting much of anything done.


Nasty! I was sorry that you are feeling ill :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. I do like her pattens. Love Story seems easier but it could be that I knitted WTLF so can understand how her mind works.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, what a gorgeous Swirl Shawl. I love it. Beautiful border.
> 
> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Bev, that is a real cutie! Lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, that sounds great! You are interesting! Just ignore those silly kids :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I hope I can do your memories proud.
> 
> I hope your friend is getting needed treatment and will get better. A cardigan is always nice when one is going through chemo. I will send good thoughts her way.


Yes, she is. She has finished chemo this last week and is on to radiotherapy. I did knit her a prayer shawl. Thank you for your good thoughts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is When the leaves fall by Lily go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Also, if this is too much detail, let me know. I am very long winded, and I can be boring ...


Don't worry - we love the details. 
But you didn't tell us how the F&C compared to its American version.
You put the trip together pretty quickly - only a month. I would have thought that you'd have to book several months in advance.
Great that there were 4 of you!
I am a bit confused, though: at the beginning you said, "...thanks for joining Pam and I." Is Miss Pam part of your tour?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I will certainly knit the Haruni with you.... But if everyone wants to do the Begonia Swirl, I'll go along with that!


Okay - I've added you to the list.


> Boy, is my list of "to do's" getting large.


You are in good company here. We'll make sure that it doesn't get any shorter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> It's going to be very beautiful, besides being the softest of the soft. I vaguely see some beads, I think they'll be lovely on it (if indeed I do see it!)


Thank you, Dodie 
There are only three beads to this point - more to come but this piece isn't as heavily loaded as some are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> This is a really lovely shawl. What is WTLF? I think I need to put it in the line also.


I know someone will have told you but if I go forward to check, I'll forget to come back & I'll miss posts. So I will reply that it is When The Leaves Fall created by Lily Go who is a marvellous designer. It is like she sculpts with yarn - & beads. She does wonders with beads.

We have just started another of her MKALs: Love Story. Her patterns aren't free - which is usually a criterion that we use for patterns that we share here - but when we find a design/designer that we really like, we can't help but share it.

A number of us often work on the same design even though it isn't part of a "party." To speed things up when we type, we very often abbreviate the name by using just the initials.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> John has been teasing me about how much and how old my stash is, he's not going to tease me anymore! ....


Here is a pic of my stash that I took a couple of years ago - before I started adding lace & fingering weight yarns. What you cannot see is a closet to the right of the chimney block which is filled from floor to ceiling with boxes of yarn. The yarn has now also taken over a large bureau - which is not visible either.

If John gets on your case about having too much yarn, show him this & tell him that it could be worse.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I should be able to send some pics while I'm gone.


Sounds good


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 1 for Susanna's Winter MKAL. Only 8 rows, top down, this really doesn't give much idea of what is to come. Now onto Urquhart and finishing up another test knit.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks to you all for comments on. my FG start
Babalou .enjoy the hoiiday .
Super little jacket Bev . Knew you would do the cardi Norma . Hard to resist helping a pal who is ill .Hope the coat commission comes off Tanya .beautiful shawl Belle .Sue ,even more projects ? Heart stopping for me .
Dodie ..thanks for your input .So many have Scottish connections .My late husband was from Edinburgh .
Off to look at Love Story but should I become subject to castonitis ? Worries me slightly .Oh re-call seeing about the CO so may just look.
Julie ...take care in the heat .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your Swirl shawl is beautiful, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

thank you, Sue.


britgirl said:


> Linda, that looks good.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, what a gorgeous Swirl Shawl. I love it. Beautiful border.
> 
> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Cute little jacket, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your stash is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hush Little Baby Please Dont Cry by Cookknitwine Cook
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hush-little-baby-please-dont-cry

This shawl has now been posted as a single file. there are a couple of versions with a lacy edging which look quite nice.
Winter Affair Shawl by Olympia Barka
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-affair-shawl

Texture & Lace 2 Pairs of Fingerless Gloves by Gail Hovanec
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/texture--lace-2-pairs-of-fingerless-gloves


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your stash is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Norma 
I should do a more recent pic - the pile would be much higher.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


Two lovely blue projects! You seem to be in a Blue Period - like I was back before Christmas.
Both are looking great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nasty! I was sorry that you are feeling ill :thumbdown:


I am a lot better now, thanks, Norma- having spent most of the day, resting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to you all for comments on. my FG start
> Babalou .enjoy the hoiiday .
> Super little jacket Bev . Knew you would do the cardi Norma . Hard to resist helping a pal who is ill .Hope the coat commission comes off Tanya .beautiful shawl Belle .Sue ,even more projects ? Heart stopping for me .
> Dodie ..thanks for your input .So many have Scottish connections .My late husband was from Edinburgh .
> ...


Thanks Ann, I am taking steps to try to keep cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


Both lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--I can see your writing is going to be lots of fun and interesting so don't worry about being long winded. Your my kind of story teller.

Bev--your baby sweater is adorable. Love off set sweaters.

Jane--have always loved those barrister bookcases. They make such great yarn storage. I have a bed that looks like yours but you can see your yarn. Mine is piled in plastic bags that are not all transparent. Your bureau is also a great piece. 

Linda--great pieces of work. The mohair look good in the FG. Isn't someone else here doing an FG in a yarn with high loft? Very soft looking. The mitts are so interesting with those 2 lace stitches. Now I am curious to see how they finish off.

My WIP list is to make decisions about 3 or 4 projects: what yarn to use and what stitches. I am trying NOT to buy more yarn as even with my austerity budget, there are still new yarns accruing. Just bought some of that 'milk' yarn from someone on KP that is beautiful but it doesn't fit the bill for any of my listed projects. Totally undisciplined of me. So for all the purple yarns I have there is nothing suitable for a man's scarf--I have a purple buddy who would like a scarf. And this guy doesn't want wool because he finds rodents always eat it! So like his mother who cannot wear wool, I need to find something that is good quality and not expensive. Does anyone know of any natural fiber yarns that are rodent resistant? Cannot believe this is a problem I have to resolve.

Maybe the mittens will get finished--if I ever stop frogging them. Frogged them down to the cuff and began them again in the middle of the night when I woke as they just seemed too wide but knit them almost to the to before making peace with myself that they would not be a comfortable wear. Frustrating but glad I made that decision.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--have always loved those barrister bookcases. They make such great yarn storage.


It was my father's idea to put my yarn in there.


> Your bureau is also a great piece.


It came from an old house that my parents bought back in the 60's. They paid a few hundred $ extra for several pieces of furniture that the sellers didn't want. Some really lovely pieces - great quality - I'd love to know the story behind them. I don't know if you recall the sideboard on which I had hung 2 of my large snowflakes. That was another of the pieces. Don't know how I was lucky enough to get 2 of them.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Liinda the shade of blue of the mitts is attractive .Mohair knit is also great .Good picture for me to check my mitts too thank you .
Jane ,that is a large amount of stuff .
ITanya ,are you talking of the Falling Star mitts ? I am not doing well with them .I have been fine before with Elizabeths patterns so was disappoined .Sat down this morning ,decided to give up after one last try and I had missed 3 rows of the pattern ....skimmed over it before ,silly me .Must learn not to try being a clever clogs eh?
Been moving logs but gave up when the cold made my fingers numb .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is a real cutie! Lovely.


Thanks, Norma. 



annweb said:


> Super little jacket Bev .


Thanks, Ann. It is a quick knit, thankfully.



linda09 said:


> Cute little jacket, Bev.


Thanks, Linda. 

What an amazing stash, Jane! 



Normaedern said:


> Double post.


Not to worry, Norma, Jane's stash is worth a double post. 

Linda, your CAFS and Formal Gardens are beautiful.



tamarque said:


> Bev--your baby sweater is adorable. Love off set sweaters.


Thanks, Tanya. I love patterns that are a little different than most.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those both look great, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's a given!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Gorgeous little Peanut Warmer Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I hope your friend is getting needed treatment and will get better. A cardigan is always nice when one is going through chemo. I will send good thoughts her way.


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I should be able to send some pics while I'm gone.


I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. We look forward to photos!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful blues and wonderful progress on your CAFS mitts and FG scarf, Linda!

Jane, those bookcases are gorgeous! What a fun stash you have!!! That is so special that you were able to get those beautiful pieces of furniture. 

Hang in there, Ann. You will get those mitts under control. We believe in you! :thumbup:

You will come up with a good solution for your mittens, Tanya. You are so good at this kind of problem solving.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You will do just fine, Dodie! We will enjoy anything and everything you can share with us.


We will enjoy everything you share with us Dodie.💞


> I hope your heart is better now. How disappointing for you to have those troubles on your second trip.


I also hope your heart is better now!!! 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Jane...now I feel much better. I will save your pictures for my husband.....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my stash that I took a couple of years ago - before I started adding lace & fingering weight yarns. What you cannot see is a closet to the right of the chimney block which is filled from floor to ceiling with boxes of yarn. The yarn has now also taken over a large bureau - which is not visible either.
> 
> If John gets on your case about having too much yarn, show him this & tell him that it could be worse.


Yummy, yummy, yummy!!!! My idea of yarn heaven Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


Both are beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hush Little Baby Please Dont Cry by Cookknitwine Cook
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hush-little-baby-please-dont-cry
> 
> This shawl has now been posted as a single file. there are a couple of versions with a lacy edging which look quite nice.
> ...


Thank you Jane, of course you know I'm going to have to make that baby blanket, it's gorgeous!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a lot better now, thanks, Norma- having spent most of the day, resting.


That's great Julie. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, of course you know I'm going to have to make that baby blanket, it's gorgeous!!!💞


Of course you are!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I hope today goes better for you temperature-wise.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It came from an old house that my parents bought back in the 60's. They paid a few hundred $ extra for several pieces of furniture that the sellers didn't want. Some really lovely pieces - great quality - I'd love to know the story behind them. I don't know if you recall the sideboard on which I had hung 2 of my large snowflakes. That was another of the pieces. Don't know how I was lucky enough to get 2 of them.


They are beautiful pieces of furniture Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Of course you are!!!


Definitely!!! 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's my list: Finish Uhura (am on row 70), Dancing Bees (border), Lace Eater, Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, 2014 Year of Lace scarf, Love Story, Breaking Hearts socks, Sue's advent scarf from last year, and am going to cast on the Susanna IC shawl later today.  There may be more hiding out, but this is plenty for now.


I should show these lists to my DH so he can see I am not weird, lol.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


Those are delicious :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, those bookcases are gorgeous!


I love them - great for the yarn. Too bad the whole room is not lined with them.


> That is so special that you were able to get those beautiful pieces of furniture. ...


They bring great memories of that old home & of my parents.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Very cute Bev. And washable too :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the pictures Jane...now I feel much better. I will save your pictures for my husband.....


If it will help convince him that you need more yarn, all the better!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, of course you know I'm going to have to make that baby blanket, it's gorgeous!!!💞


I *did* think of you when I saw it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/knittingpatterns/pdfs/M11217_PataShawl.pdf

I just got the link for this pattern in an email from Aroha Knits.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Norma
> I should do a more recent pic - the pile would be much higher.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a lot better now, thanks, Norma- having spent most of the day, resting.


Very pleased to hear that!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They bring great memories of that old home & of my parents.


Isn't that wonderful that you can have these special reminders of those great memories?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Boy, is my list of "to do's" getting large.


You are in the right group, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> They are beautiful pieces of furniture Jane. 💞


They weren't in such good shape at the start but my father cleaned them up & refinished them. Did you notice the handles? They look like bunches of fruit.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, she is. She has finished chemo this last week and is on to radiotherapy. I did knit her a prayer shawl. Thank you for your good thoughts.


Glad your friend is progressing


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your friend is progressing


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my stash that I took a couple of years ago - before I started adding lace & fingering weight yarns. What you cannot see is a closet to the right of the chimney block which is filled from floor to ceiling with boxes of yarn. The yarn has now also taken over a large bureau - which is not visible either.
> 
> If John gets on your case about having too much yarn, show him this & tell him that it could be worse.


I know I said it before but I love those cabinets  The yarn goes without saying.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the blues.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> ITanya ,are you talking of the Falling Star mitts ? I am not doing well with them .I have been fine before with Elizabeths patterns so was disappoined .Sat down this morning ,decided to give up after one last try and I had missed 3 rows of the pattern ....skimmed over it before ,silly me .
> .


Darn. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me...


Fantastic that they all appreciate your work so much, Ros! Sweet little girls!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Great to see your work being appreciated.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Type away Dodie  A travelogue should have details.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It came from an old house that my parents bought back in the 60's. They paid a few hundred $ extra for several pieces of furniture that the sellers didn't want. Some really lovely pieces - great quality - I'd love to know the story behind them. I don't know if you recall the sideboard on which I had hung 2 of my large snowflakes. That was another of the pieces. Don't know how I was lucky enough to get 2 of them.


I used to collect and repair old furniture. Most of it was Oak. The construction details were terrific with dovetail drawers and dust jackets below them. Carcass parts were mainly doweled and glued. The Victorian pieces that I dealt with often had ornate carvings such as rosettes around the mirrors or pineapple carved posts. Like your family, I once moved into an old farm house and in the barn there were a number of these old pieces. I redid a few of them and today have a dresser in need of repair again and my son now has a large buffet which my sister had until she transitioned. Other pieces were lost in fires over the years. And decent stuff that I would find cheaply at yard sales is no more.

Your the bookcase seems to be Craftsman style. It is a favorite of mine and one that can be blended in with most other styles, especially modern. The sideboard is more Victorian. Furniture used to be made so much better than today. Even the cheaper things are considered high quality antiques today. I know you are in a pretty rural area but when in larger centers, stop in at some antique places that sell furniture and look at what is there and talk to the owners who may be pretty knowledgeable. Take some photos of the furniture with you. Also, look on line for Victorian and Craftsman furniture or Barrister bookcases. There will be a lot of info. You can also look up antique furniture for info and get a sense of what the pieces may be worth today. I love the marble shelving on the side board. People used to make furniture with such a good eye for detail.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic that they all appreciate your work so much, Ros! Sweet little girls!


Thank you Jane, I just added Jackson photos after the girls. What I meant to say was how did he sneak in there??? 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished one of my WIP's today. Here's a picture. May try to get my CM blocked tonight.


Your Peanut Warmers are always so cute, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Liinda the shade of blue of the mitts is attractive .Mohair knit is also great .Good picture for me to check my mitts too thank you .
> Jane ,that is a large amount of stuff .
> ITanya ,are you talking of the Falling Star mitts ? I am not doing well with them .I have been fine before with Elizabeths patterns so was disappoined .Sat down this morning ,decided to give up after one last try and I had missed 3 rows of the pattern ....skimmed over it before ,silly me .Must learn not to try being a clever clogs eh?
> Been moving logs but gave up when the cold made my fingers numb .


Yes, I was talking about the CAFS mitts. You know, sometimes I get a bug in my brain and the simplest of things just don't click. It will take a long time and lots of frogging to catch on. I find this a lot with multiple row lace patterns, but even with the simple seed stitch I am doing, my eye/brain connection just goes kapooey! A lot of that is my visual disability so I struggle to stay calm and not beat up on myself too badly.

Moving logs? Do you heat with wood, too? It is my primary form of exercise in the winter


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I love patterns that are a little different than most.


Then you would probably like several of mine. I should write them up. I like unusual, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are beautiful blues and wonderful progress on your CAFS mitts and FG scarf, Linda!
> 
> Jane, those bookcases are gorgeous! What a fun stash you have!!! That is so special that you were able to get those beautiful pieces of furniture.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the support Toni. I think it is patience that I lack


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They bring great memories of that old home & of my parents.


Very special memories Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I *did* think of you when I saw it.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/knittingpatterns/pdfs/M11217_PataShawl.pdf
> 
> I just got the link for this pattern in an email from Aroha Knits.


Very pretty Toni. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/knittingpatterns/pdfs/M11217_PataShawl.pdf
> 
> I just got the link for this pattern in an email from Aroha Knits.


That is beautiful and such a nice size


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They weren't in such good shape at the start but my father cleaned them up & refinished them. Did you notice the handles? They look like bunches of fruit.


Your father did a great job and yes I did notice the handles. Beautiful pieces of furniture Jane. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my stash that I took a couple of years ago - before I started adding lace & fingering weight yarns. What you cannot see is a closet to the right of the chimney block which is filled from floor to ceiling with boxes of yarn. The yarn has now also taken over a large bureau - which is not visible either.
> 
> If John gets on your case about having too much yarn, show him this & tell him that it could be worse.


I can see that I will need to bring a bigger suitcase with me when I come to 'borrow' your Montego.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


Great photos Ros. It is especially wonderful that the kids really love your knitting and celebrate it so openly.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


You had some fun with the blues yesterday!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Great photos Ros. It is especially wonderful that the kids really love your knitting and celebrate it so openly.


Thank you Tanya. It's a pleasure to knit for them. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...decent stuff that I would find cheaply at yard sales is no more.


No - pretty well everything has been picked over now.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I just added Jackson photos after the girls. What I meant to say was how did he sneak in there??? 💞


Sneaky little devil. I will have to go back for another little smile.

ETA: Have blanket. Will travel.
(Anyone remember Paladin from the 60s?)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy.


All are absolutely adorable!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I can see that I will need to bring a bigger suitcase with me when I come to 'borrow' your Montego.


You are obviously confused: you are coming to *block* the Montego!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sneaky little devil. I will have to go back for another little smile.


Thank you Jane. Those 2 photos were taken when Pete and I took Jackson to the nursing home to see Pete's Mum. The other residents loved having Jackson in the house. We took DMIL and Jackson over the road and the little darling didn't stop running. Pete and I took turns running after him and he wore me out!!! Pete's Mum loved watching him and was so happy to see him, she always asks about him but she thinks he's our son, not our grandson.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... The other residents loved having Jackson in the house. ...Pete's Mum loved watching him and was so happy to see him...


There is nothing like a fresh little face to cheer you up - & certainly a child's laughter is the best sound in the world. Has to make people smile!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> John has been teasing me about how much and how old my stash is, he's not going to tease me anymore! Mine goes back to '99 and I keep giving the old stuff away.


Depending on how you look at it, I've had the extraordinary luck to live in many places scattered around the US -- all of which have had excellent access to fibers. Back in my youth I grew up about 20 miles from the Pendleton Woolen Mills where they sold wool by the pound in huge hanks. I have to believe that is what got me "hooked". So I have a behind me a long life of acquiring high-end yarns, always more than I can immediately use, and then hauling them around with me when I move. All of this has been a good thing, because now I live in remote location totally bereft of any yarn sources except what is online. At this point, my goal is to use up what I have -- and I figure conservatively -- that I should be done more or less about my 142nd birthday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sneaky little devil. I will have to go back for another little smile.
> 
> ETA: Have blanket. Will travel.
> (Anyone remember Paladin from the 60s?)


He always has a blanket!!! I need to make him some cotton ones for our summer!!! No, I don't remember Paladin, you might have to remind me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> All are absolutely adorable!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle, it is really lovely. I have the book and keep meaning to make one of those shawls, just not yet! I always seem to be too busy.


You'll find that they go really quickly and as long as you have good circs and markers, no problem at all. One is a good travel project, because as you work it, it forms a hanging bag into which you can put your ball of yarn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> There is nothing like a fresh little face to cheer you up - & certainly a child's laughter is the best sound in the world. Has to make people smile!


I agree with you Jane & a child's laughter is the definitely the best sound in the world. I think I told you that Carmen sent me a video of Jackon laughing his head off when he was much younger. I told Pete I absolutely have to have it on my phone, so that when Carmen sends me a text message, I hear Jackson laughing. It is soooo adorable, I love it!!! It's kinda cute when you're in a shopping centre and Carmen sends me a text, people around me just smile!!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...No, I don't remember Paladin, you might have to remind me. 💞


Paladin (played by Richard Boone) was the main character in a Western series from the 60s: Have Gun. Will Travel.
He was a gun for hire.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Paladin (played by Richard Boone) was the main character in a Western series from the 60s: Have Gun. Will Travel.
> He was a gun for hire.


Of course!!! I forgot, I used to watch so many westerns at the time!!! Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. It's a pleasure to knit for them. 💞


I also meant to comment on how beautifully that sweater fit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - pretty well everything has been picked over now.
> Thanks for the advice.


My pleasure. Hope it is useful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Before Rachel came to visit she asked me if I had any 8ply yarn that I didn't want to use for anything else, could I please make some 8" x 8" squares so they could be made up into blankets. I started knitting one and because I didn't want to make a swatch (would have been much quicker if I did) I kept frogging after I had knitted a few rows. I checked out a few patterns for squares and decided to do diagonal sqares. No swatches necessary and perfect size every time. I looked up how many squares are needed to make a child's blanket and apparently it takes 35 squares. I sent 28 home with Rachel and I finished the last 7 today. That means I'm free tomorrow to find my WIPs and try to finish something.&#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sneaky little devil. I will have to go back for another little smile.
> 
> ETA: Have blanket. Will travel.
> (Anyone remember Paladin from the 60s?)


Oh yes--on a regular basis. The NRA probably still loves it but cannot imagine it making it back on to mainstream TV any more these days.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I also meant to comment on how beautifully that sweater fit.


Thank you Tanya, I have enough yarn left over to make her another one in a larger size if she wants one or a completely different pattern. The colour really suits her. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Depending on how you look at it, I've had the extraordinary luck to live in many places scattered around the US -- all of which have had excellent access to fibers. Back in my youth I grew up about 20 miles from the Pendleton Woolen Mills where they sold wool by the pound in huge hanks. I have to believe that is what got me "hooked". So I have a behind me a long life of acquiring high-end yarns, always more than I can immediately use, and then hauling them around with me when I move. All of this has been a good thing, because now I live in remote location totally bereft of any yarn sources except what is online. At this point, my goal is to use up what I have -- and I figure conservatively -- that I should be done more or less about my 142nd birthday.


Oh, dear. Since our bodies are designed to live to 120, you seem to have a bit of a problem :mrgreen:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> He always has a blanket!!! I need to make him some cotton ones for our summer!!! No, I don't remember Paladin, you might have to remind me. 💞


It was a TV show with a lone cowboy/law enforcer who celebrated American individualism and the power of the gun. Each episode had a different story line but the same outcome--Paladin wins the day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It was a TV show with a lone cowboy/law enforcer who celebrated American individualism and the power of the gun. Each episode had a different story line but the same outcome--Paladin wins the day.


Thanks Tanya. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I hope today goes better for you temperature-wise.


So do I, the forecast is for a little lower, 24*C, that I can manage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pleased to hear that!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


Glorious! Beautiful GK's and doesn't your knitting look good?! So nice that it is appreciated. Plus a bonus of more of Jackson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Depending on how you look at it, I've had the extraordinary luck to live in many places scattered around the US -- all of which have had excellent access to fibers. Back in my youth I grew up about 20 miles from the Pendleton Woolen Mills where they sold wool by the pound in huge hanks. I have to believe that is what got me "hooked". So I have a behind me a long life of acquiring high-end yarns, always more than I can immediately use, and then hauling them around with me when I move. All of this has been a good thing, because now I live in remote location totally bereft of any yarn sources except what is online. At this point, my goal is to use up what I have -- and I figure conservatively -- that I should be done more or less about my 142nd birthday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: In other words, in your next life time! (if only?)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious! Beautiful GK's and doesn't your knitting look good?! So nice that it is appreciated. Plus a bonus of more of Jackson.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Before Rachel came to visit she asked me if I had any 8ply yarn that I didn't want to use for anything else, could I please make some 8" x 8" squares so they could be made up into blankets. I started knitting one and because I didn't want to make a swatch (would have been much quicker if I did) I kept frogging after I had knitted a few rows. I checked out a few patterns for squares and decided to do diagonal sqares. No swatches necessary and perfect size every time. I looked up how many squares are needed to make a child's blanket and apparently it takes 35 squares. I sent 28 home with Rachel and I finished the last 7 today. That means I'm free tomorrow to find my WIPs and try to finish something.💞


Well done!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I, the forecast is for a little lower, 24*C, that I can manage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


Thanks, Ros, must be getting close to your bedtime?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Ros, must be getting close to your bedtime?


It's way past my bedtime Julie!!! What about your bedtime, you're 5 hours ahead of me!!!! I am tired so I'm going to try and sleep now. I hope you are going to get some sleep. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I sent 28 home with Rachel and I finished the last 7 today.


There you go - first WIP taken care if!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's way past my bedtime Julie!!! What about your bedtime, you're 5 hours ahead of me!!!! I am tired so I'm going to try and sleep now. I hope you are going to get some sleep. 💞


Glad you are offline now- hopefully sleeping- I got up at 4, which is very often when I first wake. Will knit till the early morning news, take my meds, and go back to rest some more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that turned out very pretty... I hope your rethink your idea of frogging it.. if you don't need it maybe someone will


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is very pretty... so delicate and I bet you are glad it is done... I bet the blocking took you quite awhile.. all those point!! very nice job


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Norma
> I should do a more recent pic - the pile would be much higher.


Oh goodness! Are you planning on opening a yarn store? Part of me is envious and part is saying thank goodness that I haven't got the space to do that because I would be forever dithering over projects and yarn choices. I'm bad enough at yarn festivals, which is why I take very limited funds.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Two lovely blue projects! You seem to be in a Blue Period - like I was back before Christmas.
> Both are looking great.


Thank you, Jane. I have regular blue periods to be honest but the mitts are more green than blue - shade is called seaspray. The mohair is definitely blue - a bit like twilight in the garden I thought.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both lovely!


 :thumbup: and I'm glad you are feeling a little better, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--great pieces of work. The mohair look good in the FG. Isn't someone else here doing an FG in a yarn with high loft? Very soft looking. The mitts are so interesting with those 2 lace stitches. Now I am curious to see how they finish off.
> 
> Maybe the mittens will get finished--if I ever stop frogging them. Frogged them down to the cuff and began them again in the middle of the night when I woke as they just seemed too wide but knit them almost to the to before making peace with myself that they would not be a comfortable wear. Frustrating but glad I made that decision.


Thank you, Tanya. I think you are thinking of Chris, if my memory serves me right.
Hope you resolve your mitten issues.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... thank goodness that I haven't got the space to do that because I would be forever dithering over projects and yarn choices...


And here I am stuck trying to come up with something suitable for Love Story & Susanna's MKAL!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Liinda the shade of blue of the mitts is attractive .Mohair knit is also great .Good picture for me to check my mitts too thank you .
> fingers numb .


Thanks, Ann. Sorry you are having problems with the mitts. We all lose concentration from time to time but the pattern does work beautifully.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that little sweater is adorable.. and you did a beautiful job with it 

Dodie thanks for the beginning of your trip.. I am also wondering... how does the Fish and Chips differ from here??? We love them and quite often will rate a restaurant for how well they do the fish


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Paladin (played by Richard Boone) was the main character in a Western series from the 60s: Have Gun. Will Travel.
> He was a gun for hire.


My Dad played in a band on Saturday nights which meant it was girls' night to get our hair washed and pincurled for church the next morning and watch tv with Mom. We used to watch Paladin. Do you remember that he had a business card that said "Wire Paladin"? I was fairly little and innocently said to my mother, what kind of a mother would name their kid Wire? We laughed about that for years.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those both look great, Linda.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue and Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are beautiful blues and wonderful progress on your CAFS mitts and FG scarf, Linda!


Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I would love to come and help you organize all that yarn!!! ... I get antsy with the few shelves of yarn I have... always thinking of what I can do to use up some of it so I can buy more  And Dodie don't let Jane fool you.. she has a whole other house in France!!! I'd love to see that yarn stash


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Both are beautiful Linda. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, of course you know I'm going to have to make that baby blanket, it's gorgeous!!!💞


Of course, Ros. I downloaded it too ,though goodness knows when I will do it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are delicious :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Ros.. that Ashton is the perfect size for her.. and the sweater fits perfectly... I love how Jackson still carry's one of the blankets with him..  Thanks for sharing


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


How lovely that your gifts were so appreciated. My friend has 3 little granddaughters. I knitted matching mummy and daughter shawls for one of them for a wedding when she was 2 but of course it is more of a scarf now. I have said that I will do a shawl each for the girls and think that Ashton would fit the bill. Would it bead well, do you think? I was thinking of white shawls but different colour beads for each girl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


How lovely that your gifts were so appreciated. My friend has 3 little granddaughters. I knitted matching mummy and daughter shawls for one of them for a wedding when she was 2 but of course it is more of a scarf now. I have said that I will do a shawl each for the girls and think that Ashton would fit the bill. Would it bead well, do you think? I was thinking of white shawls but different colour beads for each girl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't worry - we love the details.
> But you didn't tell us how the F&C compared to its American version.
> You put the trip together pretty quickly - only a month. I would have thought that you'd have to book several months in advance.
> Great that there were 4 of you!
> I am a bit confused, though: at the beginning you said, "...thanks for joining Pam and I." Is Miss Pam part of your tour?


No, not this Pam.  My DH and I did go to Scotland in September of 2013 as part of a 3 week trip to England, Scotland and Ireland just after I retired and the year we celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary. We spent about 10 days in England (where we had an absolutely wonderful time and also dipped into Wales a tiny bit for an overnight while there), then 4 days in Scotland where we made a trip to his family's ancestral castle just north of Inverness and several distilleries along the way, and then a wonderful week in Ireland (where I have ancestors who came from there). It was a fabulous trip with oh so many memories. Would go back in a second if I had the funds to spend on it and hopefully will have again one day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love the blues.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my stash that I took a couple of years ago - before I started adding lace & fingering weight yarns. What you cannot see is a closet to the right of the chimney block which is filled from floor to ceiling with boxes of yarn. The yarn has now also taken over a large bureau - which is not visible either.
> 
> If John gets on your case about having too much yarn, show him this & tell him that it could be worse.


Absolutely amazing!!! I'm truly envious!!! I have a lot in my stash (here, there and everywhere), but not nearly that much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


Both projects look great, Linda. I managed to work through the first clue of Formal Gardens and also Susanna IC's MKAL. Will post pictures a bit later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Saturday nights ... We used to watch Paladin.


I don't remember it being on Saturday evening. I remember that Bonanza was, though - although, in the early days, it was on too late for us to watch it. There was one exception made though - for the episode with Hoss & the Leprechauns. We were excited the whole week in anticipation - probably more for being allowed to stay up later than for getting to see the show.


> ...said to my mother, what kind of a mother would name their kid Wire? We laughed about that for years.


Sweet  We should write down these types of memories.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I should show these lists to my DH so he can see I am not weird, lol.


And definitely not alone!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> J... she has a whole other house in France!!! I'd love to see that yarn stash


Well, in my defence, that one is much smaller.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You had some fun with the blues yesterday!


Oh, yes! Did another 10 rounds on the second Anatolian too. I think I was in the Doghouse yesterday. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your friend is progressing


Me, too, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Paladin (played by Richard Boone) was the main character in a Western series from the 60s: Have Gun. Will Travel.
> He was a gun for hire.


Every once in awhile we will get a free Western's weekend and we record all of them.. We remember Paladin very well.. Richard Boone went on to play several types of roles like these.. very soft spoken but made his point!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


Those are all wonderful photos, Ros, and the projects are lovely, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... think that Ashton would fit the bill. Would it bead well, do you think?


I beaded the Ashton that I knit during our Lace Party. There are many beaded FOs - check on Ravellry.


> I was thinking of white shawls but different colour beads for each girl.


That would be so nice to see!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Those 2 photos were taken when Pete and I took Jackson to the nursing home to see Pete's Mum. The other residents loved having Jackson in the house. We took DMIL and Jackson over the road and the little darling didn't stop running. Pete and I took turns running after him and he wore me out!!! Pete's Mum loved watching him and was so happy to see him, she always asks about him but she thinks he's our son, not our grandson.💞


It is the happiness that counts. And so nice to bring pleasure to other residents too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh yes--on a regular basis. The NRA probably still loves it but cannot imagine it making it back on to mainstream TV any more these days.


We watched an old episode of 'The Flip Wilson Show' last night.. and none of that show would be allowed to be made in today's ratings.. Sexism.. smoking on camera.. drinking.. racism... it was funny but mostly because we remember the 70's before all the movements got involved...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, in my defence, that one is much smaller.


I'm just green with envy... I'd love to have a stash like yours.. but my frugal self won't let me even get close.. LOL some day probably... I am fairly new to the knitting scene... as it is I can only knit about 4 or 5 days a week... darn work gets in the way.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm just green with envy... I'd love to have a stash like yours...


It doesn't matter how big your stash is, you still can't find the right yarn for the next project!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And here I am stuck trying to come up with something suitable for Love Story & Susanna's MKAL!


I think I have the yarn for Susanna but not the beads. I'm giving Love Story a miss at the moment. But that is precisely the problem, my stash never has the right yarn so I may as well buy what I need when I have chosen the project. I'm still operating the use 3 buy 1 policy though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet  We should write down these types of memories.


oh my gosh Jane I remember that episode.. in our house my two brothers and I had to go to be before Bonanza came on.. but my Sis and older brother saw it with my parents and we too were allowed to stay up and watch that one... they must of really promoted it..  Later in the years I caught up with Bonanza.. it ran for a very long time.. my Sis had a huge poster from a Chevrolet dealer ship with all 5 of them on it.. it took up most of the wall.. LOL so I went to sleep with the Cartwrites looking over me..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both projects look great, Linda. I managed to work through the first clue of Formal Gardens and also Susanna IC's MKAL. Will post pictures a bit later.


I'll look forward to seeing them, Pam. If my hands need a rest from colour work or aran knitting, I may cast on the Susanna later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That would be so nice to see!


I'll check out the projects, Jane. I have knit several of Dee's shawls but not the Ashton.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It doesn't matter how big your stash is, you still can't find the right yarn for the next project!


I've started working from the other end: picking out something I want to use and then deciding what to do with it. Forces me to be creative in a slightly different manner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh Jane I remember that episode.. in our house my two brothers and I had to go to be before Bonanza came on.. but my Sis and older brother saw it with my parents and we too were allowed to stay up and watch that one...


So funny! Parents are the same the world over. 


> they must of really promoted it..


I think that they used to show clips for the next week's episode at the end of the show.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I've started working from the other end: picking out something I want to use and then deciding what to do with it. ...


Good plan


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> TLL wrote:
> ...Jane, those bookcases are gorgeous!
> 
> I love them - great for the yarn. Too bad the whole room is not lined with them.


I agree! A room full of bookcases like that would be heavenly. 



> Quote:
> That is so special that you were able to get those beautiful pieces of furniture. ...
> 
> They bring great memories of that old home & of my parents.


Those are very special memories, indeed!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely pics and they show how happy the girls were with your knitting Ros .So pleased you are feeling better Jiulie .
Those prospective shawls sound good Linda .Yes Mel they will not defeat me ...or should I say my own stupidity will not defeat me ?
Elizabeth ..If Jane is as generous with her stash as she is with her time why not be optimistic and take a trunk ? It is so true that however much yarn you have there is never anything suitable to hand .A bit like having nothing to wear .
Ronie I don't know how you do your fish and chips but over here the fish is dipped in batter and deep fried .Chips vary . I slightly boil the potatoes and let them drain and go cold .when dipped into the hot fat later they crisp up nicely .They are roughly finger sized .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy. I didn't want to ask Rachel to retake them because the moments they received their gifts from me were captured. Taylen and Sienna loved their gifts and when I spoke to Rachel, she put it on speaker phone and I could hear the girls thanking me soooo much!!! Taylen put her peach honeycomb jumper on and wouldn't take it off until it was too hot to leave it on. Rachel took the girls swimming and Siena took her Ashton shawlette with her. Rachel took a shine to the little teddy bear I made and called him Harry. Siena decided that she loved the little bear and has claimed him and renamed him Henry junior (she already has a Gypsycream Huggable bear named Henry) Taylen also loved the yarn and knitting needles I sent her and had an attack of Castonitis. 💞


Awe! Has your heart melted all over again ...and again?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Elizabeth ..If Jane is as generous with her stash as she is with her time why not be optimistic and take a trunk ?...


Now, Ann, don't be putting ideas in her head!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sneaky little devil. I will have to go back for another little smile.
> 
> ETA: Have blanket. Will travel.
> (Anyone remember Paladin from the 60s?)


Of course. Richard Boone. Lived in luxury but would take on jobs in rough western country. "Have Gun Will Travel"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely pics and they show how happy the girls were with your knitting Ros .So pleased you are feeling better Jiulie .
> Those prospective shawls sound good Linda .Yes Mel they will not defeat me ...or should I say my own stupidity will not defeat me ?
> Elizabeth ..If Jane is as generous with her stash as she is with her time why not be optimistic and take a trunk ? It is so true that however much yarn you have there is never anything suitable to hand .A bit like having nothing to wear .
> Ronie I don't know how you do your fish and chips but over here the fish is dipped in batter and deep fried .Chips vary . I slightly boil the potatoes and let them drain and go cold .when dipped into the hot fat later they crisp up nicely .They are roughly finger sized .


it sounds like how we do it.. although some of the places have changed their chips... they have a coating on them too.. I'm not a fan of French Fry's so I can go with out the chips.. LOL We also have cole slaw with ours.. here on the coast they put dried cranberry's in it.. so yummy  so a typical Fish and Chips is... Fish deep fried.. French Fry's.. Cole Slaw and a slice of bread... with tarter sauce, lemon or malt vinegar.. I love the vinegar


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .... over here the fish is dipped in batter and deep fried .Chips vary . I slightly boil the potatoes and let them drain and go cold .when dipped into the hot fat later they crisp up nicely .They are roughly finger sized .


I remember my DD mentioning a curry sauce that she dipped something in. Could you shed some light on that? Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Now, Ann, don't be putting ideas in her head!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: and I'm glad you are feeling a little better, Julie.


Thanks, Linda. I will be taking today quietly though!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous little Peanut Warmer Bev. 💞


Thanks, Ros. 


MissMelba said:


> Very cute Bev. And washable too :thumbup:


Thanks, Melanie. Yes, the wash and wear is always nice for a new mother. 

Lovely pictures, Ros. It's always nice when you know your presents are appeciated, especially when you make them. 

Ann, we all have days like that when we misread patterns.



dogyarns said:


> Your Peanut Warmers are always so cute, Bev!


Thanks, Elizabeth. 



Belle1 said:


> At this point, my goal is to use up what I have -- and I figure conservatively -- that I should be done more or less about my 142nd birthday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, i remember Paladin!! 



Ronie said:


> Bev that little sweater is adorable.. and you did a beautiful job with it


Thanks, Ronie. 

I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. ..


How sweet - he loves it!
I think that I see a family resemblance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


Lovely to see that delighted grin!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet  We should write down these types of memories.


Got to say his first name wasn't Wire. If you recall a bit of history the telegraph was a main means for quick communication. Given the 'gun for hire' theme, I think the word Wire means the holder of the card should telegraph (wire) for Paladin. This would be a considered a very dubious thing today, to say the least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Got to say his first name wasn't Wire. If you recall a bit of history the telegraph was a main means for quick communication. Given the 'gun for hire' theme, I think the word Wire means the holder of the card should telegraph (wire) for Paladin. This would be a considered a very dubious thing today, to say the least.


He would have just given his mobile #, surely!

By the way, I think most of us had worked that out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We watched an old episode of 'The Flip Wilson Show' last night.. and none of that show would be allowed to be made in today's ratings.. Sexism.. smoking on camera.. drinking.. racism... it was funny but mostly because we remember the 70's before all the movements got involved...


Well not a bad thing. Important to see what social movement can do to create change. Those shows promoted a value system that was highly questionable back then and criticism of those values has achieved an institutional presence. Of course there are those who fight for the good old days when bigotry and prejudice could be blatantly demonstrated and we certainly don't have harmony on those issues.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It doesn't matter how big your stash is, you still can't find the right yarn for the next project!


Ain't that da truthe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How sweet - he loves it!
> I think that I see a family resemblance.


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


What a wonderful photo!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've started working from the other end: picking out something I want to use and then deciding what to do with it. Forces me to be creative in a slightly different manner.


I have done that many times, too. It works as I tend to buy yarns without a project in mind. Then need to buy more when I don't have enough for the project. Am trying to get myself to plan a bit better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really looks like he is very happy with it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Of course. Richard Boone. Lived in luxury but would take on jobs in rough western country. "Have Gun Will Travel"


Today he would be called a mercenary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> it sounds like how we do it.. although some of the places have changed their chips... they have a coating on them too.. I'm not a fan of French Fry's so I can go with out the chips.. LOL We also have cole slaw with ours.. here on the coast they put dried cranberry's in it.. so yummy  so a typical Fish and Chips is... Fish deep fried.. French Fry's.. Cole Slaw and a slice of bread... with tarter sauce, lemon or malt vinegar.. I love the vinegar


The put the cranberries in the cole slaw? Sounds good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


That is one very happy little boy. Warms your heart instantly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.

On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.

A good reason to have a relaxing afternoon knitting, although I have actually been having a go at crochet.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.
> 
> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
> and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> ...


And no whiplash? Glad it has turned out ok for you, and that the damage was not too bad.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I seem to be ok.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> And no whiplash? Glad it has turned out ok for you, and that the damage was not too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, I seem to be ok.
> 
> Sue


I guess you would have felt it while exercising, if there had been.

I just went out to collect yesterday's mail, it is really hot already- I won't be going up town.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended.... At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal...


Glad to hear that you are okay, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> No, I seem to be ok.
> 
> Sue


What a wonderful miracle! Enjoy your afternoon!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess you would have felt it while exercising, if there had been.
> 
> I just went out to collect yesterday's mail, it is really hot already- I won't be going up town.


Take care, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take care, Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Toni- I have my litre and a half of water ready, cooling. And the fans are working in two rooms.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Got to say his first name wasn't Wire. If you recall a bit of history the telegraph was a main means for quick communication. Given the 'gun for hire' theme, I think the word Wire means the holder of the card should telegraph (wire) for Paladin. This would be a considered a very dubious thing today, to say the least.


My mom set me straight pretty fast.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a tremendous smile Bev .
Glad you are OK Sue .hope you don't get delayed shock.
Curry sauce can be bought at the chippy .i think it is just a packet mix .I used to forbid my 3 from bringing it in the house because curry is one thing but with fish and chips is another. Bet they thought I was. Misery lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--glad you are okay and there was nothing acrimonious to deal with. The class may have helped to relax your body and avoid delayed problems showing up. But you might want a nice Epsom Salt bath for deal relaxation. 


Got one mitt just about finished. Now for the other one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, what a love group of photos. Lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a happy face Bev!

Glad you and your friend are ok Sue. 

I assume you mean Indian curry Ann. I make red (Thai) curry occasionally. I have a jar of curry paste. I never thought to make a dipping sauce with it though, could be good. Maybe I will add it to some mayo...

While I was working on Urquhart last night DH asked if there was some sort of timing/race thing going on with the knitting group as I was working on it whenever I had two minutes. LOL. As if I could keep up with most of you and your speedy knitting. I probably drive faster than most of you though  I am slightly more than halfway through Clue 2 though so my 2 minutes here, 2 minutes there was working.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Norma!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ..If Jane is as generous with her stash as she is with her time why not be optimistic and take a trunk ?


Already checking the airlines to see what weight limits might be.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


Bev, he looks so happy with it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, he looks so pleased with his gansey. A great looking young man :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


That's okay, Dodie we are chatting away as usual!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


No problem. WE are open 24/7 and will find your written goodies when we can. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad no one was hurt, Sue but what a shock.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Curry sauce can be bought at the chippy .i think it is just a packet mix .I used to forbid my 3 from bringing it in the house because curry is one thing but with fish and chips is another. Bet they thought I was. Misery lol


Well, I know that when DD first mentioned the combination of fish and chips with curry, I sure questioned it, but she loved it!



MissMelba said:


> I assume you mean Indian curry Ann. I make red (Thai) curry occasionally. I have a jar of curry paste. I never thought to make a dipping sauce with it though, could be good. Maybe I will add it to some mayo...


Indian curry was what I thought of first, also.



Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


Enjoy your day, Dodie! We will be here chattering away like always and enjoy your contribution when you are able. Often when any of us have done a travelogue type party, it is a little on one day and a little more on another. It is not necessarily every day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John....


No problem. We are looking forward to the next instalment, though. 
In the meantime, we'll work on our WIPs.
I am happy to report that I have made progress with my test knit & I have CO & completed the January section of 2016 BON.
I think that I have also decided on the yarn for Susanna's MKAL - & a new yarn for Love Story - but I am so sad to give up on Half Broken Hearted.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Karen, you can count me in on the tatting. Is there anything we need to get before you start?


Order the Tatting Needle for size 5, 10 and 20 threads. 3 3/8" long.
$2.50 CD Add to Shopping Cart
or
Tatting Needle for sizes 30-60 threads
Small eye, 4" long. (Equivalent to No.7 needle) 
http://www.tatsall.ca/tools.htm

Or order the 3-4 tatting needle set from Amazon for your country (Australia/U.S.A./UK/etc.)

We will be using the larger of the needle with Size 3, 5, 8, 10, or 12 thread (your choice of size).



MissMelba said:


> I assume you mean Indian curry Ann. I make red (Thai) curry occasionally. I have a jar of curry paste. I never thought to make a dipping sauce with it though, could be good. Maybe I will add it to some mayo...


Try sour cream or semi-room temperature cream cheese...full fat variety and NOT Neufchatel (sp?). You want a savory taste, not a dessert!

If you already have size 10, 20, or smaller thread...order the smaller tatting needle from Tat's All.

I have no idea if Deramores has tatting needles...but I know Amazon has listings. Also order a 6-pack of Dritz loop threaders (all y'all can use them for beading too).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Try sour cream or semi-room temperature cream cheese...full fat variety and NOT Neufchatel (sp?). You want a savory taste, not a dessert!


There is no fat-free cheese (oxymoron??) in my kitchen and how would one make fat-free cream? Cream is milk fat. If one is going to sin food=wise, make it worth-while


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> There is no fat-free cheese (oxymoron??) in my kitchen and how would one make fat-free cream? Cream is milk fat. If one is going to sin food=wise, make it worth-while


I'm going by what I deliberately see a whatever-sized blank space on the section where the true cream cheese is offered in the grocery store.

I don't really like the yogurts unless they have 2% fat or higher...I want the option to put them in the freezer and have a delicious frozen treat! Chocolate doesn't transfer well into the sour cream/yogurt. But with heavy cream and 2%...YUM! I have to have my fresh made half-and-half...to taste.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Doesn't this remind you of something close?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/311944711666430313/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> There is no fat-free cheese (oxymoron??) in my kitchen and how would one make fat-free cream? Cream is milk fat. If one is going to sin food=wise, make it worth-while


Actually the sin is to stop eating good fats. Saturated fats are not transfats which are the ones that cause health problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm going by what I deliberately see a whatever-sized blank space on the section where the true cream cheese is offered in the grocery store.
> 
> I don't really like the yogurts unless they have 2% fat or higher...I want the option to put them in the freezer and have a delicious frozen treat! Chocolate doesn't transfer well into the sour cream/yogurt. But with heavy cream and 2%...YUM! I have to have my fresh made half-and-half...to taste.


Never liked the fat free yogurt and dont eat that any more. Switched to full fat yogurt and find it so much more satisfying, both taste wise and filling wise. Stays with you longer so you get hungry less.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Never liked the fat free yogurt and dont eat that any more. Switched to full fat yogurt and find it so much more satisfying, both taste wise and filling wise. Stays with you longer so you get hungry less.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Doesn't this remind you of something close?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your mitred squares!!!
> 
> (Congratulations on the mitt progress!!! :thumbup:


And the Formal Garden, as well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Formal Garden, as well.


Duh! How could I miss that?!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Duh! How could I miss that?!!!


Just the way you saw it at the time, Toni!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How sweet - he loves it!I think that I see a family resemblance.


Thanks, Jane. He is a sweetie.



Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see that delighted grin!


Thanks, Julie. I was delighted to see his grin also. 

THanks Pam and Toni. I think his Dad took it. They were not able to join the rest of us for Christmas. They live 5 hours away.

Thanks, Sue. Yes, I was tickled to get this photo and see how excited he was. 



tamarque said:


> That is one very happy little boy. Warms your heart instantly.


Thanks, Tanya. It's nice to see him respond to knitting. His mother is a knitter. She has taught him well. 

Sue, so glad that no one was hurt.



annweb said:


> What a tremendous smile Bev .


I am kind of partial to it. 

Yep, Melanie and Elizabeth, it definitely is a happy face. Nice to see upon the gifting of knitting. 



Normaedern said:


> Bev, he looks so pleased with his gansey. A great looking young man :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. I think so too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Duh! How could I miss that?!!!


It is almost as if FG was based on this African fabric motif. It just immediately struck me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.
> 
> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
> and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> ...


Oh, no. So glad all will be okay, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No problem. WE are open 24/7 and will find your written goodies when we can. Enjoy your evening.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> There is no fat-free cheese (oxymoron??) in my kitchen and how would one make fat-free cream? Cream is milk fat. If one is going to sin food=wise, make it worth-while


I completely agree!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Uh oh, got too far behind and will have to play catch up. I did read some. 

Dodie, never too much detail.  You have painted a great picture of the beginning of your trip. Whenever you get to the next part of the travels they will be appreciated

Very sweet sweater Bev. Love how the stripes pop out!
Also saw your gs getting his Gansey. What a sweet fellow and so happy with his gift from grandma. 

Oh what a wonderful stash Jane and what a great place to have it stashed in. 

Sue, sorry to hear about your morning. Glad you are all okay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


Impressive Pam. Think yours is the first Urquhart Castle that I have seen and it is very intriguing. Now want to see more. Good going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


I like these- they are all looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Impressive Pam. Think yours is the first Urquhart Castle that I have seen and it is very intriguing. Now want to see more. Good going.


Thank you, Tanya! I think I'm caught up withball my clues at the moment. For now anyway.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like these- they are all looking good!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like these- they are all looking good!


I totally agree! Beautiful, Pam!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree! Beautiful, Pam!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look great, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


He's adorable Bev and I think he looks a lot like you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.
> 
> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
> and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> ...


I'm glad neither of you were hurt!! and I'd say a perfect reason to sit and knit...  (or crochet)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


Not a problem Dodie we are literally in here at all hours of the day... for example this is 'our' Monday night but it is Julie's Tuesday.. we are a very international group


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Very sweet sweater Bev. Love how the stripes pop out!
> Also saw your gs getting his Gansey. What a sweet fellow and so happy with his gift from grandma.


Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> He's adorable Bev and I think he looks a lot like you


Thanks, Ronie. I never thought of Ben looking like me, but Jane and now you mentioned it. I like the idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I never thought of Ben looking like me, but Jane and now you mentioned it. I like the idea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam those are looking great!! I love the yarn colors too... what kind are you using??? 

I am almost done with the shawl.. only 4 rows to go... I just couldn't get myself around to do much of anything today so I knitted the shawl.. I also cast on another pair of CAFS but I might just use the cuffs and beads then change the hand a little.. no need for 2 pairs the exact same .. I just really wanted to test out my new needles 

So that is what I will be finishing up with for our WIP's party..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those all look great, Pam.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam those are looking great!! I love the yarn colors too... what kind are you using???
> 
> I am almost done with the shawl.. only 4 rows to go... I just couldn't get myself around to do much of anything today so I knitted the shawl.. I also cast on another pair of CAFS but I might just use the cuffs and beads then change the hand a little.. no need for 2 pairs the exact same .. I just really wanted to test out my new needles
> 
> So that is what I will be finishing up with for our WIP's party..


Thank you, Ronie! For the Formal Gardens and the susanna IC I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering and for the Urquhart I'm using Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


Lovely -=- that would be both the shawl and the wearer..... Very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


I couldn't agree more! Absolutely lovely, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Belle and Pam. 

The rest of this week, my fingerless mitts and another Peanut Warmer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


I looks great on you, Bev! Isn't it a fun little shawl to wear? I really like your pin, too!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I already have one pattern that connects to a square...possibility of a tablecloth/lacy blanket.

Some of the fancier multi-color yarns just make it come to mind...and I know a few of y'all won't be lacking in color choice. :XD:

Just in case you don't have any thread/string available: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_3?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A8090934011%2Ck%3AYarn+tatting+needle&sort=price-asc-rank&keywords=Yarn+tatting+needle&ie=UTF8&qid=1453181119&rnid=2941120011

It appears that tatting needles and crochet hooks share the same rule...the smaller the number=Larger the tip size. You can order the Handy Hands or Tat's all...if you like the finer threads (Ronie may want to...having worked with needle tatting).

Tat's All wants about $1.50 Canadian shipping + 3.50 handling + 2.50 per needle. All Canadian amounts. Now you know why I paid with Paypal as the conversion rate was done for me.

Amazon rates are on the screen as you choose and pay for your item.

I'm trying to let all y'all get your needle(s) ahead of time. I'll do my best to have matching websites for the patterns saved in a folder so I can either email my ideas to jscaplen or post direct starting April 10th. I'd rather have her proof so that I have clarity of presentation. I touch-type quite well...but she has the teaching practice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I already have one pattern that connects to a square...possibility of a tablecloth/lacy blanket.
> 
> Some of the fancier multi-color yarns just make it come to mind...and I know a few of y'all won't be lacking in color choice. :XD:
> 
> ...


It looks like you are off to a great start, Karen. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


Beautiful starts and very busy needles :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


Bev, it is lovely and looks good on you. Like the beaded edge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is beautiful. Great photos, too. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is beautiful. Great photos, too. Thank you for posting them.


I think I may have failed to remark on your CM, Bev- it is truly beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:
 

> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


He looks so very pleased with it, Bev. Isn't that heart warming.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.
> 
> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
> and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> ...


It is good that sorting it out isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> While I was working on Urquhart last night DH asked if there was some sort of timing/race thing going on with the knitting group as I was working on it whenever I had two minutes. LOL. As if I could keep up with most of you and your speedy knitting. I probably drive faster than most of you though  I am slightly more than halfway through Clue 2 though so my 2 minutes here, 2 minutes there was working.


I still haven't cast on but have picked out my yarn. I want to to the square I think, simply because I have never made a square from the out side to centre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Oh what a wonderful stash Jane and what a great place to have it stashed in...


Thank you, Caryn 
We've always referred to it as the Wool Room - so it might seem odd to someone hearing us speak of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


Three lovely creations in the works, Pam. They are coming along nicely. Your Urquhart is making me want to CO but I really need to wait until I get settles in France before I start it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


What a lovely job, Bev. It looks great on you, too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda your CAFS mitts are so pretty in that blue yarn and the start to the formal garden scarf is looking great!

Julie glad you are feeling better and taking it easy in the heat. 

Ros, the girls reactions to their new knits are so precious. How wonderful that Taylen has taken up knitting too! And of course I love seeing sweet Jackson! 

I still watch a Paladin when they have reruns. I used to watch the original show with my grandmother, so it always brings back good memories. 

You have been busy Pam and very productive. All you wips look great. Love the colors you have chosen for each. 

Bev, the canis majoris turned out wonderful and I love all your ideas for how to wear it. Thanks so much for modeling and as my mom would say " wear it in good health"


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I looks great on you, Bev! Isn't it a fun little shawl to wear? I really like your pin, too!


Thanks, Toni. I love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, it is lovely and looks good on you. Like the beaded edge.


Thanks, Tricia. 



Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is beautiful. Great photos, too. Thank you for posting them.


Thanks, Norma. It is a beautiful little shawl.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I may have failed to remark on your CM, Bev- it is truly beautiful.


Thanks, Julie. I am pleased with the way it turned out.

Thanks, Elizabeth, for quite a lovely design. I will enjoy my CM. 



linda09 said:


> He looks so very pleased with it, Bev. Isn't that heart warming.


Oh, absolutely, Linda.


jscaplen said:


> What a lovely job, Bev. It looks great on you, too!


Thanks, Jane. I think it will be one of my favs. 



sisu said:


> Bev, the canis majoris turned out wonderful and I love all your ideas for how to wear it. Thanks so much for modeling and as my mom would say " wear it in good health"


Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I never thought of Ben looking like me, but Jane and now you mentioned it. I like the idea.


me, too


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


All looking great, Pam. love your colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


Lovely, Bev. Nice work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

All three starts look good Pam, lovely colors. I hope to be done with Clue 2 of Urquhart today.

Great Canis Majoris Bev. You look happy wearing it too. I love the shawl pin.

Linda, I thought that the construction of a square from the outside in was interesting too. I am making the triangle however.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda and Melanie. The pin I got at a yard sale in a box of old vintage pins. The vintage pins are so much larger. So I have the advantage of pinning not only through the shawl, but also through my top, so things don't shift so much. 

We got a hike in yesterday. It was cold-in the single digits, but we bundled up and worked up some heat while walking.  We weren't too explorative, because of the cold. No sense getting lost. Thank goodness, now that the trees have no leaves, we can see from one path to another. 'Opps, this one is not going the direction we need, let's try that one over there.' We were out about an hour.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


I think I missed some of the details of the Gansey workshop...I would like to knit Gansey's for my Grandsons. They live in the Seattle area and I want to add a nice collar for them...can I do this on a Gansey...can someone provide the correct Lace Party Link...think I lost it!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384072-1.html

Is this a type of Gansey pattern???


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I think I missed some of the details of the Gansey workshop...I would like to knit Gansey's for my Grandsons. They live in the Seattle area and I want to add a nice collar for them...can I do this on a Gansey...can someone provide the correct Lace Party Link...think I lost it!!!


Here's the link to Julie's gansey LP:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html

Here's the link to the pattern I used, but she has you knit it flat and join. Not a true gansey. If I did it again, I would knit it in the round.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kids-gansey

The link you gave to the sweater-I would not call that a gansey.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL Julie is the expert but a gansey has patterns , all being symbolic ,I think .There is quite a lot of information on line too .
Bev .Think we were posting together .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Multiway Stole by Sarah Hatton
http://www.smpcraft.com/our-books/fall-crafts-free-scarf-pattern-from-scarves-shrugs-shawls/
(Scroll down a little bit)

Salonqa Fingerless Mitts by Kirsten Kaae
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/salonqa-fingerless-mitts

0033 Ripple Puff Stitch by MYpicot
http://www.mypicot.com/0033.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, lovely cables and lace. Great definition. 

Thanks for your lovely comment on my CM.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf...


That is beautiful, Ann - certainly not a poor pic!
What a marvellous job!
:thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn- I am finding it wise to rest during the day- and knit and get the food prepared when it is cool at night.



sisu said:


> Linda your CAFS mitts are so pretty in that blue yarn and the start to the formal garden scarf is looking great!
> 
> Julie glad you are feeling better and taking it easy in the heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of progress pics:
January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384072-1.html
> 
> Is this a type of Gansey pattern???


No, not at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


I love this, Ann!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


Bev, this looks so lovely on you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


Oh, Ann! That is simply gorgeous and not just because of that beautiful PINK yarn! A showpiece for sure!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann that is lovely and a gorgeous pink :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> 0033 Ripple Puff Stitch by MYpicot
> http://www.mypicot.com/0033.html


Bookmarked this one. What a cool pattern stitch!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


Wonderful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you, Norma - I love that pink yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, so do I :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384072-1.html
> 
> Is this a type of Gansey pattern???


Don't know yet is anyone else has responded but this is not a gansey. Ganseys are characterized by complicated textured patterning often with saddle shoulders. There are numerous gansey patterns online as well as articles about them. Here is just one that I pulled up quickly to give you some ideas

http://www.ganseys.com/ganseys/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


My goodness Ann--that is a lot of pink! It does show the patterning very well, though and I am sure you will love wearing it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


That scarf is looking interesting. I don't recall which pattern it is?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is beautiful. Great stitch definition.

Sue


annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That scarf is looking interesting. I don't recall which pattern it is?


It is Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace Scarf.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I already have one pattern that connects to a square...possibility of a tablecloth/lacy blanket.
> 
> Some of the fancier multi-color yarns just make it come to mind...and I know a few of y'all won't be lacking in color choice. :XD:
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen I'll go and find them now.. they are really doll needles that I use so the gauge will differ a little but that is fine.. if I were bit by the bug like I was with knitting I could get some finer gauge needles.. I also have my shuttle all wound and ready.. but I think I will rewind it with a finer thread! I have been wondering what to do with the #20 thread my Aunt gave me.. I'd like to make something for her with it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ronie! For the Formal Gardens and the susanna IC I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering and for the Urquhart I'm using Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Thanks Pam... I thought they looked like Palette but the cakes looked larger than mine.. must be the trick of photography  I love Palette because of all the colors it comes in and it fits my budget!! 

Bev that looks amazing.. and so do you!! Keep up the good work.. You certainly inspire me...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


That is lovely, Ann and looks really warm and cosy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's the link to Julie's gansey LP:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html
> 
> ...


No it is not what I think of a s a gansey either, though it is a very nice sweater. I prefer the one you did Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann that turned out beautiful in Pink!! I love it.. my very first lace scarf was in pink and I enjoyed every stitch 

Great starts Jane.. that Navy would kill my eye's but would be beautiful when done.. you do very well working with dark colors.. your very lucky..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Really like the yarn and beads combo in you little pink frivol, Jane. You can't see much of my Susanna either but it is started. Mine is also dark navy but with a stainless steel thread running through it. Beads are silver lined cobalt triangles but you may not be able to see those.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL this is the link to the workshops... and the Gansey is #56 http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-3.html I think you would have a lot of fun with this.. here are the links to the party!!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360682-1.html#7927749 It was split.. so I needed to go into the LP that was before it and scroll back a few pages for the link  I tried to put both links in... It looks like Bev gave one... here is the other.. LOL I must of done something wrong but at least you have them all now


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. I feel fine today.

I don't think I personally would put curry with fish and chips. What I don't like when I am home is all the places that offer chips with curry. I don't think they go together at all. I am planning a chicken curry for dinner tonight, as I have leftover chicken from last night. I put a lot of stuff in my curry, such as chopped apple, raisins, currants and sultanas and coconut, and like condiments on the side like cashews, chopped tomato and cucumber and banana (mixture of sweet and savory) and of course, mango chutney. My DH is avoiding rice as that sends him up high so he will have his with a serving of quinoa.

Suequote=annweb]What a tremendous smile Bev .
Glad you are OK Sue .hope you don't get delayed shock.
Curry sauce can be bought at the chippy .i think it is just a packet mix .I used to forbid my 3 from bringing it in the house because curry is one thing but with fish and chips is another. Bet they thought I was. Misery lol[/quote]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. I feel fine today.
> 
> I don't think I personally would put curry with fish and chips. What I don't like when I am home is all the places that offer chips with curry. I don't think they go together at all. I am planning a chicken curry for dinner tonight, as I have leftover chicken from last night. I put a lot of stuff in my curry, such as chopped apple, raisins, currants and sultanas and coconut, and like condiments on the side like cashews, chopped tomato and cucumber and banana (mixture of sweet and savory) and of course, mango chutney. My DH is avoiding rice as that sends him up high so he will have his with a serving of quinoa.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

That sounds wonderful.. I really need to find a place that serves this so I can try it.. I can't believe I have never had curry... it is so popular now..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope everyone is enjoying their day.. I hope it has cooled down for you Julie.. We are wet still.. it will let up eventually.. We are well on our way to filling up our rivers and lakes.. I sure hope California is doing the same.. it was sad to see so many dry water ways the last time we were there.. 

I am going to get my shawl done today... get my craft table back together and clean house  I was a bum all day yesterday  now I need to get moving.. LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


It is so pretty and pretty on you. It looks very soft.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty in pink Ann. Lovely work, and nice yard.

Single digits way too low for me Bev. I am grumbling about my 54F morning today, lol.

Nice starts both Jane and Linda. Love navy  It will be interesting to hear how your yarn with the extra thread works up Linda.

Good luck with trying curries Ronie. There are lots of varieties: yellow, red, green, brown, massaman, etc. All have different flavors too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> Bev...looking elegant in a great knit.
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


The cabling is beautiful. For some reason I seem to shy away from cables although I love them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Great starts Jane.. that Navy would kill my eye's but would be beautiful when done.. you do very well working with dark colors.. your very lucky..


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Multiway Stole by Sarah Hatton
> http://www.smpcraft.com/our-books/fall-crafts-free-scarf-pattern-from-scarves-shrugs-shawls/
> (Scroll down a little bit)
> 
> ...


What great tutorial pics on MY Picot! So clear.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Really like the yarn and beads combo in you little pink frivol, Jane.


Thank you, Linda  I am looking forward to seeing it grow.


> You can't see much of my Susanna either but it is started. Mine is also dark navy but with a stainless steel thread running through it. Beads are silver lined cobalt triangles but you may not be able to see those.


Well, I can pick out the colour which is more than mine shows... and I can see your beads. I toyed with using a cobalt blue as well. We would have been twins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice starts both Jane and Linda. Love navy ...


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their day.. I hope it has cooled down for you Julie.. We are wet still.. it will let up eventually.. We are well on our way to filling up our rivers and lakes.. I sure hope California is doing the same.. it was sad to see so many dry water ways the last time we were there..
> 
> I am going to get my shawl done today... get my craft table back together and clean house  I was a bum all day yesterday  now I need to get moving.. LOL


Ronie--sitting around is not doing nothing. It is called relaxation and healing!

FYI, there are a number of good Indian food sites online with great pics and explanations. Here is one I discovered last week:

http://simpleindianrecipes.com/ravadosai.aspx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The cabling is beautiful. For some reason I seem to shy away from cables although I love them.


They are not that complicated despite their showiness. Try some swatches with worsted or dk wt yarn where you can see the stitches easily and the yarn has some structure to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--if I forgot to comment on your CM, let me say how fabulously it came out. The size fits you well and love the shawl pin. Like your idea of begin able to pin thru the shawl to fix it in place on your clothing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. I feel fine today.
> 
> I don't think I personally would put curry with fish and chips. What I don't like when I am home is all the places that offer chips with curry. I don't think they go together at all. I am planning a chicken curry for dinner tonight, as I have leftover chicken from last night. I put a lot of stuff in my curry, such as chopped apple, raisins, currants and sultanas and coconut, and like condiments on the side like cashews, chopped tomato and cucumber and banana (mixture of sweet and savory) and of course, mango chutney. My DH is avoiding rice as that sends him up high so he will have his with a serving of quinoa.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Set a place for me? Pretty please. Sounds yummy. I don't like chips with curry sauce either.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice starts both Jane and Linda. Love navy  It will be interesting to hear how your yarn with the extra thread works up Linda.
> 
> quote]
> 
> It feels lovely in the hand, Melanie. Main fibre is merino.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I can pick out the colour which is more than mine shows... and I can see your beads. I toyed with using a cobalt blue as well. We would have been twins.


 :thumbup: Great minds and all that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


Beautiful picture of a magnificently knit scarf :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


Doesn't look poor to me and the scarf shows to very good advantage. Nicely done.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


Good for you that you have completed both starts! Love the color and bead combo for the 2016 BON scarf. The winter KAL one sounds like it will be a lovely combination as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Really like the yarn and beads combo in you little pink frivol, Jane. You can't see much of my Susanna either but it is started. Mine is also dark navy but with a stainless steel thread running through it. Beads are silver lined cobalt triangles but you may not be able to see those.


Good start for you too Linda. Is that thread really stainless steel, or is that just the color name?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Great minds and all that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Good for you that you have completed both starts! Love the color and bead combo for the 2016 BON scarf. The winter KAL one sounds like it will be a lovely combination as well.


Thank you, Caryn 
Hopefully by the next clue, the Winter one will start revealing itself a bit more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> DFL Julie is the expert but a gansey has patterns , all being symbolic ,I think .There is quite a lot of information on line too .
> Bev .Think we were posting together .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, I love your Bon Scarf beginning. The color and the beads. That's going to be a lovely one. The other sounds like it will be beautiful also. Can't wait to see it when it along a little bit more.



jscaplen said:


> It is Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace Scarf.


Should have known it was Elizabeth's with such a lovely start. 



Ronie said:


> Bev that looks amazing.. and so do you!! Keep up the good work.. You certainly inspire me...


Thank you so much, Ronie. It feels so good. 

Linda, your Susanna will be gorgeous also. I see those beads. 



Babalou said:


> It is so pretty and pretty on you. It looks very soft.


Thanks, Babalou. It is repurpose 100% cashmere and it feels lovely around my neck. 



tamarque said:


> Bev--if I forgot to comment on your CM, let me say how fabulously it came out. The size fits you well and love the shawl pin. Like your idea of begin able to pin thru the shawl to fix it in place on your clothing.


Thanks, Tanya. I hate when something does not stay in place around your neck.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane,Bev ,Belle Caryn,Lind ,Ronie ,Melanie,Norma ,Babalou,Julie,Tanya,Sue ,Elizabeth and Tanya ,thank you for being so kind with your comments .
Tanya I failed to answer about the logs .I have central heating run with gas but also have gas fires in two rooms and a wood burner in one room .Everyone who visits finds my home too hot but I am always cold .
All this talk about curry has made me have a yen for one .There is a Takeaway a few minutes away but I have resisted ringing an order in .When working I gained a few recipes as many of the parents were from Bangladesh,India and Pakistan .They were always very generous with food donations for parties .
Most children spoke the mother tongue out of school .In a survey this represented 92 percent of the pupils .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love your Bon Scarf beginning. The color and the beads. That's going to be a lovely one. The other sounds like it will be beautiful also. Can't wait to see it when it along a little bit more.


Thank you. I am also looking forward to seeing them both develop. 
The start on the 2016 scarf is so lovely, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't know yet is anyone else has responded but this is not a gansey. Ganseys are characterized by complicated textured patterning often with saddle shoulders. There are numerous gansey patterns online as well as articles about them. Here is just one that I pulled up quickly to give you some ideas
> 
> http://www.ganseys.com/ganseys/


There is a wealth of information in this link.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

You are making me blush, Bev.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda and Jane ,good starts .Jane I see you have called the scarf BON .Have I missed something ?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Linda and Jane ,good starts .


Thank you, Ann ;-)
Your lovely pink scarf is making me think of what yarn I will take to France so that I can knit this one.


> Jane I see you have called the scarf BON .Have I missed something ?


At one point, Elizabeth was referring to it as Beaded or Not - BON was just a short way to refer to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, your meal sounds so yummy! What a wonderful combination of foods. 

Ann, your cable and lace scarf is sooo very pretty! It is lovely in pink and a wonderful contrast to your green yard. Your boot reminded me of a worn out boot my FIL used to wear. 

Linda and Jane, your navy Winter 2016 MKAL starts are looking good! I opted to do nupps in mine as I wasn't sure that I could get 8/0 beads over dk weight yarn. It is a faint sized ball of Bernat Baby Sport, so there will be plenty! 

Progress report on WIP's = Jan '16 YOL - done!, Winter '16 MKAL 1st clue - done!, FG 1st clue - done! DD's hat - frogged, Fish Hat = frogged, started and partially frogged again - grrrr!, winter shawl design - 3rd attempt at stitch pattern for border - I think this one will work!, location of DS's passport still in question.  - this has me quite flustered. 

Thanks for the beautiful pattern options today, Jane! 

Ronie, enjoy your organizing and knitting time. It sounds like you are rested and raring to go. 

I have been wondering which is the "BON" project also.

Ann, all of those fireplaces sound heavenly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that is a great start! I love the colour.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Karen I'll go and find them now.. they are really doll needles that I use so the gauge will differ a little but that is fine.. if I were bit by the bug like I was with knitting I could get some finer gauge needles.. I also have my shuttle all wound and ready.. but I think I will rewind it with a finer thread! I have been wondering what to do with the #20 thread my Aunt gave me.. I'd like to make something for her with it!!


I suggest either a 3 or 5 for size 20 thread (Handy Hands needle). You'll have to have the Largest needle offered by Tat's All for the equivalent.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Linda and Jane, your navy Winter 2016 MKAL starts are looking good!


Thank you, Toni 


> I opted to do nupps in mine as I wasn't sure that I could get 8/0 beads over dk weight yarn.


Not very likely. But you can get some 6/0 beads on there. I've done it in a couple of projects.


> Progress report on WIP's ...


You've been punching in the hours, Toni! Lots of progress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the explanations, Jane. 

I have some 6/0 beads, but not high quality with large holes. 

The nupps have been fun to do again, so I'm ok with a different look to mine. The yarn is so soft and fun to play with. Yesterday I did some swatching with cotton. I forgot how it did not stretch. What a difference!

That was supposed to say "giant" size ball of yarn. &#128527;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Progress report on WIP's = Jan '16 YOL - done!, Winter '16 MKAL 1st clue - done!, FG 1st clue - done! DD's hat - frogged, Fish Hat = frogged, started and partially frogged again - grrrr!, winter shawl design - 3rd attempt at stitch pattern for border - I think this one will work!, location of DS's passport still in question.  - this has me quite flustered.


Wahoo on the completions! No wahoo for the frogging though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have BO my Oaklet  it took forever to get there but it was worth the effort.. I did this BO before but had forgotten how pretty it is.. you k2, K2tog, k1 then slip LH needle into the stitches and end up doing a K2through the back loop.. very nice edge... I just need to go soak it and eat my lunch


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. &#128158; The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo on the completions! No wahoo for the frogging though.


Thanks for the support, Melanie! Those projects will get shaped up yet. 😎


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I have BO my Oaklet  it took forever to get there but it was worth the effort.. I did this BO before but had forgotten how pretty it is.. you k2, K2tog, k1 then slip LH needle into the stitches and end up doing a K2through the back loop.. very nice edge... I just need to go soak it and eat my lunch


That sounds like a picot type of bind off. Would you say that it is?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute, Toni. That will keep him warm

Sue


TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I have some 6/0 beads, but not high quality with large holes.


Not all of the 6s that I have would work either.


> That was supposed to say "giant" size ball of yarn. 😏


I was wondering what a faint ball was. ;-)


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


Oh how beautiful. I just love watching all of you knit and all of your projects. It is so much faster and easier than attempting all of these myself. I am knitting, just nothing so grand. I will post soon.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I was wondering what a faint ball was. ;-)


One with a hollow ball in the center? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, not at all.


DFL, there us a lot of information in Lurker 2's workshop, 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html

Maybe this will help. The Ganseys I have seen have a crew neck. There are a few patterns on Ravelry and Julie's method is to work from measurements and design the symbols. There are sites with charts for various designs used by different areas.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Toni and you are accomplishing a lot .Cute chappie and top .I can see the saddle shoulder which has been mentioned .The fires are very handy and cosy but not all lit at once or I really would be able to use the whole house as an oven .
Aaaah Jane now I see it ...thanks .
Come on Mrs M join in the knitting .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


It looks so great, so does baby!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Perfect - both the sweater and the kidlet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> DFL, there us a lot of information in Lurker 2's workshop,
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html
> 
> Maybe this will help. The Ganseys I have seen have a crew neck. There are a few patterns on Ravelry and Julie's method is to work from measurements and design the symbols. There are sites with charts for various designs used by different areas.


Thanks, Tricia! There is also the KAL I have started that has a bit more information, and lots more photos.

This is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


That is how ideas occur- sparked by something that 'takes our fancy'!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Looks great on the little darling, Toni.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is how ideas occur- sparked by something that 'takes our fancy'!


 :thumbup: It sure works in my case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: It sure works in my case!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


So cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I was wondering what a faint ball was. ;-)


I was figuring from the context that it was so huge it made one faint, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


Been to a few SciFi conventions myself, lots of creativity!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful starts and very busy needles :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! I actually had to do some housework this morning, so am finally on here and then it will be some knitting! Was away most of yesterday, so haven't had a lot of knitting time. I'll make up for it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Three lovely creations in the works, Pam. They are coming along nicely. Your Urquhart is making me want to CO but I really need to wait until I get settles in France before I start it.


Thank you, Jane! When do you depart for France - it must be soon?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> At one point, Elizabeth was referring to it as Beaded or Not - BON was just a short way to refer to it.


I just discovered this about 1" ago


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> You have been busy Pam and very productive. All you wips look great. Love the colors you have chosen for each.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All looking great, Pam. love your colours.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> All three starts look good Pam, lovely colors. I hope to be done with Clue 2 of Urquhart today.


Thank you, Melanie! I hope you are able to do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane! When do you depart for France - it must be soon?


In a couple of weeks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...three lovely pieces of work .
> 
> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


Thank you, Ann. And, your Cables and Lace Scarf is beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Utterly adorable! Great job.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


Those both look great, Jane!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Pam... I thought they looked like Palette but the cakes looked larger than mine.. must be the trick of photography  I love Palette because of all the colors it comes in and it fits my budget!!


Me, too, Ronie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Really like the yarn and beads combo in you little pink frivol, Jane. You can't see much of my Susanna either but it is started. Mine is also dark navy but with a stainless steel thread running through it. Beads are silver lined cobalt triangles but you may not be able to see those.


So pretty, Linda. 

My beads don't show up too well either at this point, but I'm hoping they will as we progress through the pattern.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Been to a few SciFi conventions myself, lots of creativity!


I find so many sci-fi/fantasy people are tremendously creative.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sue, your meal sounds so yummy! What a wonderful combination of foods.
> 
> Ann, your cable and lace scarf is sooo very pretty! It is lovely in pink and a wonderful contrast to your green yard. Your boot reminded me of a worn out boot my FIL used to wear.
> 
> ...


Well done on your progress, Toni! Sorry for the frogging. I hope DS's passport turns up soon.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Pam .I loved knitting it and may do another .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I have BO my Oaklet  it took forever to get there but it was worth the effort.. I did this BO before but had forgotten how pretty it is.. you k2, K2tog, k1 then slip LH needle into the stitches and end up doing a K2through the back loop.. very nice edge... I just need to go soak it and eat my lunch


Looking forward to seeing it, Ronie! That sounds like a lovely bind off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Beautiful Guernsey and what a darling model!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh how beautiful. I just love watching all of you knit and all of your projects. It is so much faster and easier than attempting all of these myself. I am knitting, just nothing so grand. I will post soon.


Thank you, MrsMurdog!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


Yep!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is how ideas occur- sparked by something that 'takes our fancy'!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In a couple of weeks.


I bet you're looking forward to it and the warmer weather!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Pam .I loved knitting it and may do another .


It was a really fun knit, wasn't it?!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those both look great, Jane!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very little work on the mittens today. Had someone come over to be interviewed for work and I kept him for the day. Got a few very little things done, things that my knees and back would not allow me to do. What a joy to have this work done and such a decent worker to have in here working with me. Got the basement pumped out and my back door removed and rehung and a floor hatch reinforced for weatherizing/safety. Amazing how such little things can make your life feel so much better.
Now for a bite to eat and some knitting as soon as my hands thaw out. Really cold, cold day even with the sun out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet you're looking forward to it and the warmer weather!


Yes - but I also enjoy the different way of life there. I'll also be glad to see my friends.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but I also enjoy the different way of life there. I'll also be glad to see my friends.


I can only imagine. It's so lovely for you to be able to have these wonderful experiences.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very little work on the mittens today. Had someone come over to be interviewed for work and I kept him for the day. Got a few very little things done, things that my knees and back would not allow me to do. What a joy to have this work done and such a decent worker to have in here working with me. Got the basement pumped out and my back door removed and rehung and a floor hatch reinforced for weatherizing/safety. Amazing how such little things can make your life feel so much better.
> Now for a bite to eat and some knitting as soon as my hands thaw out. Really cold, cold day even with the sun out.


Well done, Tanya, and what a relief for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


Love it, Elizabeth.

Tanya, sounds like you got some things done and off your mind today. Have a relaxing evening.

It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


Oh, Bev - I can only say, "WOW!"


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Good start for you too Linda. Is that thread really stainless steel, or is that just the color name?


Apparently it is 8% stainless steel, 92% merino. It gleams gently - not as bright as stellina.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, that is a great start! I love the colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sue, your meal sounds so yummy! What a wonderful combination of foods.
> 
> Ann, your cable and lace scarf is sooo very pretty! It is lovely in pink and a wonderful contrast to your green yard. Your boot reminded me of a worn out boot my FIL used to wear.
> 
> ...


You sound quite frazzled, Toni. Breathe deep and stay calm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


He looks gorgeous in his cosy gansey. Great colour on him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just saw this on Robin Hobb's Facebook and thought it was fabulous. Wanted to share. Wouldn't these colors make a wonderful Fair Isle 'something'? Sci Fi has such fabulous artists!


Love the colours.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane.  The creeks have all kinds of ice sculptures in them, So beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my Toni what an adorable baby and his Gansey fits perfectly!!! 

I sure hope you Son's passport shows up.. I know your frustration when we couldn't find our birth certificates 

Great job on getting some WIP's done!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So pretty, Linda.
> 
> My beads don't show up too well either at this point, but I'm hoping they will as we progress through the pattern.


Someone suggested I just do the rest in a bigger size (Formal Gardens that is) as there are only 3 placed so far. I'll think about it in the morning I need to go to bed. I think the Susanna will be ok and I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Bev - I can only say, "WOW!"


Ditto!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sounds like a picot type of bind off. Would you say that it is?


it is suppose to be an extra stretch bind off.. but it isn't like the one I normally do .. it has a pretty edge but only with the weave.. nothing fancy 

Your go for it Elizabeth and we will see it when its done  
If I could come close to knitting fair isle like this I would love an attempt at it.. but I am a long way off.. LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very little work on the mittens today. Had someone come over to be interviewed for work and I kept him for the day. Got a few very little things done, things that my knees and back would not allow me to do. What a joy to have this work done and such a decent worker to have in here working with me. Got the basement pumped out and my back door removed and rehung and a floor hatch reinforced for weatherizing/safety. Amazing how such little things can make your life feel so much better.
> Now for a bite to eat and some knitting as soon as my hands thaw out. Really cold, cold day even with the sun out.


So a productive day even if not a knitting day - energy restored.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, Elizabeth.
> 
> Tanya, sounds like you got some things done and off your mind today. Have a relaxing evening.
> 
> It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


great photo. You should frame this one, Bev, in my opinion. Love all that movement and energy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone suggested I just do the rest in a bigger size (Formal Gardens that is) as there are only 3 placed so far. I'll think about it in the morning I need to go to bed. I think the Susanna will be ok and I'm sure yours will too.


I think so, too, Linda.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is stunning.. I'd frame that one for sure... and don't for get your State Fair!! I'd bet you'd win a blue ribbon.. 

Tanya that is great... I know when I get tough jobs done around here I feel so much better.. I just got my desk back together today and it feels great.. It has been in pieces since Thanks Giving..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but I also enjoy the different way of life there. I'll also be glad to see my friends.


When are you leaving? With this cold weather bet you can't wait


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, Elizabeth.
> 
> Tanya, sounds like you got some things done and off your mind today. Have a relaxing evening.
> 
> It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


Hmmm? A heat wave.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev that is stunning.. I'd frame that one for sure... and don't for get your State Fair!! I'd bet you'd win a blue ribbon..
> 
> Tanya that is great... I know when I get tough jobs done around here I feel so much better.. I just got my desk back together today and it feels great.. It has been in pieces since Thanks Giving..


Now a desk in pieces, that is disruptive. Part of my desk is like that but the top and small drawers are in tact so I have ignored the file drawer that came apart from over load. One day, but not soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.

Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.

Sue

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> When are you leaving? ..


In a couple of weeks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. ... the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift....


These came just at the right time.
They look great, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great shot of the baby Toni. And it fits!!

Bev, agree with the others, frame this one. 

I finished Clue 2 of Urquhart, and well before Clue 3 comes out.  Still undecided about the spider eye beads but will see how the next clue looks. I think it is the cable band but she had a beaded band option so I will have to decide which to do. The squiggly white line is one of my lifelines.

Sorry the photo is so huge, my new Windows10 PC lacks the one photo editing feature the old Win7 had: file resize. I still have to download some basic editor, just have not done it yet.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.
> 
> Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice yellow to me. They will make a nice gift for your GD


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> In a couple of weeks.


Bring lots of things to do and knit to keep your mind busy. Will Michael be able to come over for spring break?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks Pam for your ditto.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> great photo. You should frame this one, Bev, in my opinion. Love all that movement and energy.


Thanks, Linda. I want to start printing some of them out and getting them in frames or at the very least a photo book.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev that is stunning.. I'd frame that one for sure... and don't for get your State Fair!! I'd bet you'd win a blue ribbon..


Thanks, Ronie. I did forget the Fair. It would be fun to see what would happen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your CAFS mitts look great. I will start mine after I get the mitts done that I am currently working on. 

Thanks, Melanie. I will frame this one.  Your Urqugart looks great!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In a couple of weeks.


Hopefully traveling weather prevails.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--do like your CAFS and the yellow color. Very bright and friendly

Bev--think you will like to see your pics on photo paper. They will have a different life to them, especially if/when they are framed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Adorable, what a cutie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished Clue 2 of Urquhart, and well before Clue 3 comes out.


Looks great, Melanie! - & early to boot! 


> ...Windows10 PC lacks the one photo editing feature the old Win7 had: file resize. ...


Don't you love those upgrades that remove useful features?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bring lots of things to do and knit to keep your mind busy.


I will. 


> Will Michael be able to come over for spring break?


We don't know yet - because of his job as Senate Page, he will still be working after the term ends. We don't know if they will get a break or not.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hopefully traveling weather prevails.


For sure!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's the link to Julie's gansey LP:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks so vey much...thanks also for the info on the link I gave to you....


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> ]If you already have size 10, 20, or smaller thread...order the smaller tatting needle from Tat's All.
> 
> I have no idea if Deramores has tatting needles...but I know Amazon has listings. Also order a 6-pack of Dritz loop threaders (all y'all can use them for beading too). [/color]


I ordered the set of 3 needles and size 3 thread, I also have lots of size 10 crochet thread. Is that the type of size 10 thread you were talking about? We'll see what I can do with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Bev - I can only say, "WOW!"


From me too!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, it's been another very busy day for me today. My pain doctor set me up to go to a physical therapist twice a week, plus the massage and the acupuncturist each once a week. Now my regular doctor wants me to do a bunch of other stuff which means more doctor's visits over the next few weeks. 

I'm sorry about that as I will have to put up the narrative as and when I can squeeze it in. So if it's hit and miss, I really apologize. 

So, the next morning, we managed to get up early even though all four of us had jet lag. We decided at breakfast to go to Paisley as that's where Fredda's and Barbara's people were from.

We drove up and down some of the side streets in the town to do some site seeing and came to the museum which was a showcase for the original Paisley weaving pattern. The museum was very interesting. We were shown on of the original looms which was quite big and completely wooden and one that was much newer and mostly metal. There were many pieces of the pattern in cases in many different colors that were quite interesting. 

We knew we had reservations in Oban for the night so we thought we had better move along. We saw Lock Lomond on the map and saw it was on the way. We stopped at a small village (that I believe was Luss). It was a favorite stopping place for tourists as there were many tour buses parked on the side of the road. We parked in a car park and went across the street to the town. There was a beautiful old church with a cemetery of graves dating back to the mid-1700s and we saw one that was so old that you could almost see 13-- or 14--. We really couldn't interpret it for sure. The church was very dark but the stained glass windows gave us enough light to see that the woodwork was beautiful. We walked up and down several blocks and took pictures of a couple of the houses, we found a couple of shops down by the beach and bought a few souvenirs and had lunch. 

We needed to get back on the road as we did have to get to Oban before too long and looking at the map, we didn't know how long it would take.

That's good for today, check in again tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

How does this thread move so quickly!?!? Just taking two minutes before my husband comes home from his meeting. He is such an attention sponge. Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.
> 
> Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.
> 
> ...


Those look great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great shot of the baby Toni. And it fits!!
> 
> Bev, agree with the others, frame this one.
> 
> ...


It's looking great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks Pam for your ditto.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> I also hope your heart is better now!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros. It was a real disappointment but the other patients and the doctors were really very nice and made me feel right at home. Liz got in touch with a minister in the area and he checked me out of the motel that I had checked into and just came and visited with me many times. He took time to take me to the airport on the day he and his wife were leaving for holiday on one of the islands in the Mediterranean. I can't begin to tell you how wonderful they all were.

And, yes, I haven't had a scare that bad for a couple of years. I think the doctors have it under control!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm sharing these photos because they are so special to me, even though they are a little fuzzy.


Ros, they are really great pictures. I can see they loved their presents.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, lots of projects there Mrs.Murdog  Sorry about the game Sunday.

Thanks for the continued tour Dodie. Write when you can, we will wait.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, your Urquhart is looking good. I have only done one row on this second clue as I have been busy with a test knit, but I hope to get a couple of rows done this evening. If I can do that I should be up to date with all the MKALs for now.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Great shot of the baby Toni. And it fits!!
> 
> Bev, agree with the others, frame this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, yes they did.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> These came just at the right time.
> They look great, Sue.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Had a good knitting day yesterday. Here are Catch a Falling Star with clue 3 completed and Formal Gardens in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair mix.


The CFS are really great and I think the Formal Gardens is going to be wonderful when it's finished. The Debbie Bliss yarn is really pretty


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, lots of projects there Mrs.Murdog  Sorry about the game Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for the continued tour Dodie. Write when you can, we will wait.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--I can see your writing is going to be lots of fun and interesting so don't worry about being long winded. Your my kind of story teller.


Oh, tamarque, thank you so much. I really was a bit worried!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane said: I am a bit confused, though: at the beginning you said, "...thanks for joining Pam and I." Is Miss Pam part of your tour?

I missed this, Jane. I thought there were too many pages to go through so I skipped a few. Sorry. No, Pam was the first one to come over and say "hi", that was why I added her to my welcome.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I had already mentioned what this was about!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Dodie thanks for the beginning of your trip.. I am also wondering... how does the Fish and Chips differ from here??? We love them and quite often will rate a restaurant for how well they do the fish


Their chips are much the same as our french fries and the fish is dredged in corn meal instead of the tempura batter or beer batter that many restaurants tip their fish in here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--think you will like to see your pics on photo paper. They will have a different life to them, especially if/when they are framed.


Yes, I think you are right. I must download it and take it to the local photo shop. We only have only a black ink printer.

Thank you, Julie, for your 'wow' on my photo. 

MrsMurdog, what lovely WIP's and Finished Objects-FO's. They look great. What is the name of the pink one without the edging. Looks very interesting.  Oh, and I love those 1898 hats. They really keep the ears warm. 

Dodie, please don't worry about us. Pop in when you can. Sounds as if you are very, very busy with your health right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You have been very productive, by the looks. 
We have been chatting for a long time now- a number of years in fact, so we have a lot to talk about, as well as our knitting, and Karen is getting us ready to learn how to tat.
It is really good to hear from newer voices!



MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?!? Just taking two minutes before my husband comes home from his meeting. He is such an attention sponge. Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, Ros. It was a real disappointment but the other patients and the doctors were really very nice and made me feel right at home. Liz got in touch with a minister in the area and he checked me out of the motel that I had checked into and just came and visited with me many times. He took time to take me to the airport on the day he and his wife were leaving for holiday on one of the islands in the Mediterranean. I can't begin to tell you how wonderful they all were.
> 
> And, yes, I haven't had a scare that bad for a couple of years. I think the doctors have it under control!


That is good to hear you've been well this last two years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I must download it and take it to the local photo shop. We only have only a black ink printer.
> 
> Thank you, Julie, for your 'wow' on my photo.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> I don't know how you do your fish and chips but over here the fish is dipped in batter and deep fried .Chips vary . I slightly boil the potatoes and let them drain and go cold .when dipped into the hot fat later they crisp up nicely .They are roughly finger sized .


Ann, everywhere we went in Scotland had the fish as I described it. I didn't care for it as much as the battered.  I usually will eat and like everything but I was not impressed by theirs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann, everywhere we went in Scotland had the fish as I described it. I didn't care for it as much as the battered. I usually will eat and like everything but I was not impressed by theirs.


I sampled Salmon, fresh and smoked when I was back home, that and Haggis many times over- I really enjoyed both. And the village you are talking of, Dodie, on the side of Loch Lomond, is indeed Luss.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, your gs is a darling. He has such a sweet smile. I,too, am glad he loves knitted things. 

One of my grandsons was here for Christmas and he saw a bunch of hats I had sitting there for charity. He found one he liked and didn't take it off the next two days. It was so fun to watch. I wonder how much is that Grandma (Nana) made it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


Awesome pic, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Your go for it Elizabeth and we will see it when its done  If I could come close to knitting fair isle like this I would love an attempt at it.. but I am a long way off.. LOL


My brain is perking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, your gs is a darling. He has such a sweet smile. I,too, am glad he loves knitted things.
> 
> One of my grandsons was here for Christmas and he saw a bunch of hats I had sitting there for charity. He found one he liked and didn't take it off the next two days. It was so fun to watch. I wonder how much is that Grandma (Nana) made it.


Hopefully it has a lot to do with it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


All three are incredible. You do a lovely job.

I haven't even started any of the WIPs yet. Too busy trying to catch up on the reading. I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick or some other place that has large machines to make it larger. That must be what is causing all the problems, I know it's not my ability to knit!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.Sue


These are such happy mitts! Love the color!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> GI finished Clue 2 of Urquhart, and well before Clue 3 comes out.


This is going to be stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> All three are incredible. You do a lovely job.
> 
> I haven't even started any of the WIPs yet. Too busy trying to catch up on the reading. I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick or some other place that has large machines to make it larger. That must be what is causing all the problems, I know it's not my ability to knit!


I had the same problem- have not yet got them enlarged.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> Sue


I'm so glad you weren't hurt. My sister has whiplash. Her's happened about 30 years ago and still has problems. She can't crochet more than an hour or so a day. I feel really sorry for her.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


That is really wonderful. The color is really nice and looks good on you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The rest of this week, my fingerless mitts and another Peanut Warmer.


Okay, Bev, what's a Peanut Warmer? Please tell the new gal on the block!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> All three are incredible. You do a lovely job.
> 
> I haven't even started any of the WIPs yet. Too busy trying to catch up on the reading. I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick or some other place that has large machines to make it larger. That must be what is causing all the problems, I know it's not my ability to knit!


Thank you, Dodie! I'm on row 86 of chart 2 of my Uhura. It's coming along.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


Anne this is a beautiful scarf. You put an awful lot of work into it. And the color is very pretty. What is it called?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace Scarf.


Jane, is that one you were test knitting? I don't see it on her page in Ravelry. You certainly did a wonderful job. It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> : You can't see much of my Susanna either but it is started. Mine is also dark navy but with a stainless steel thread running through it. Beads are silver lined cobalt triangles but you may not be able to see those.


You can see the beads very nicely and the color is really beautiful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, what is a 2016BON scarf? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


What a cutie. The sweater is lovely and the shade of green is very nice, but he's (?) just precious.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.
> 
> Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.
> 
> ...


The gloves are looking great. I'll be making mine soon! or maybe get to finishing a couple of things!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, Elizabeth.


I love it too.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 2 of Urquhart, and well before Clue 3 comes out.  Still undecided about the spider eye beads but will see how the next clue looks. I think it is the cable band but she had a beaded band option so I will have to decide which to do. The squiggly white line is one of my lifelines.


It's coming along beautifully.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?! Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


"How does this thread move so quickly?" Because we are all a bunch of Chatty Cathy's.

You've gotten lots of work done. I'll bet your really happy about that.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued tour Dodie. Write when you can, we will wait.


Well, the topic only lasts 2 weeks and there's a good chance Admin will close us down at 100 or so pages, so I'm not sure whether I can take much time off.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sampled Salmon, fresh and smoked when I was back home, that and Haggis many times over- I really enjoyed both. And the village you are talking of, Dodie, on the side of Loch Lomond, is indeed Luss.


I was really bad. I usually try everything but I could not get my head around haggis. Fredda ate it in Oban and loved it. I didn't even try, but in Okinawa I wouldn't try sashimi or sushi. I learned to eat them when I got back to the states, but I haven't found haggis anyplace here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Norma! I actually had to do some housework this morning, so am finally on here and then it will be some knitting! Was away most of yesterday, so haven't had a lot of knitting time. I'll make up for it!


That is the spirit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, what a bonus to find someone who is willing to work. I agree small can improve the quality of our lives.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photo, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your mitts are beautiful and such a sunny colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous, Melanie. It is going to be a real stunner!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dodie .My scarf is Cables and lace .Pam or Chris may know the designer .As for BON it is a design by Elizabeth and is featured in her group as a MKAL .It is now called 2016 Year of lace scarf and the group on Ravelry is a big comfy doghouse .
Glad you had some helpTanya ,and your desk is restored Ronie.Good progress Melanie ,some great projects Mrs.M and cheery mitts Sue ,a sunny gift for GD .
Bev ,another good piece of photography .
Sorry about your health issues Dodie and hope all the treatments help .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?!? Just taking two minutes before my husband comes home from his meeting. He is such an attention sponge. Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


You have been busy :thumbup: Great wips too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I was really bad. I usually try everything but I could not get my head around haggis. Fredda ate it in Oban and loved it. I didn't even try, but in Okinawa I wouldn't try sashimi or sushi. I learned to eat them when I got back to the states, but I haven't found haggis anyplace here.


I guess we all have a 'sticking point'! lol! My dad used to get me little tins of Haggis, I can get a passable Black Pudding here, but crave the white Mealie Pudding for breakfast. Very fond of Sushi, can eat that any time of day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, what a bonus to find someone who is willing to work. I agree small can improve the quality of our lives.


Tell me about it! I have spent a few decades hiring labor at work and it is one of my dreads. Reason I like doing these little mold assessments and home inspections as I don't need to hire anyone and for the new job estimate I have finally secured labor--the guy from yesterday and the guy who sent him my way. That one has done work with/for me for over 20 yrs when I can get him. And this new guy can handle the ladder work around my house which I can no longer do, or do alone. So maybe a few holes will get closed up and the house will hold heat better. Cannot wait altho it will take some time to get it all together.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... I actually had to do some housework this morning...


My condolences.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...more doctor's visits over the next few weeks...


Sorry that you are going through all of this. Do these treatments interfere with your knitting?
A friend of mine in France goes to medical spas on a regular basis - every 6 months, I think. It is covered by the healthcare program. They call it "La Cure" which I secretly find very funny because if it is a cure why do they have to keep going back? (The word actually means treatment or therapy in French - not the same meaning as in English.)
Anyway, she says that she is totally wiped out for a day or so afterwards.



> I'm sorry about that as I will have to put up the narrative as and when I can squeeze it in. So if it's hit and miss, I really apologize.


Don't worry. We will enjoy it when you are in a position to share it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...the museum which was a showcase for the original Paisley weaving pattern...


I would have enjoyed seeing that. I love Paisley.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?!?


We were all born with the gift of the gab, don't you know?


> Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


You have been busy. Great WIPs & FOs.
I never saw that flap on the back before. Interesting. What is the image that you are inserting?
Cute hats. For the little Kiss tags, did you just write it on some gross grain ribbon?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Sorry. No, Pam was the first one to come over and say "hi", that was why I added her to my welcome.


Okay - I am not longer confused. 
(...at least no more than usual.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...One of my grandsons was here for Christmas and he saw a bunch of hats I had sitting there for charity. He found one he liked and didn't take it off the next two days. ...


So sweet! I know that made you feel good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, your gs is a darling.


Thanks, Dodie. 



dogyarns said:


> Awesome pic, Bev!


Thanks, Elizabeth.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully it has a lot to do with it!


:thumbup: :thumbup:



Dodie R. said:


> That is really wonderful. The color is really nice and looks good on you.


Thanks, Dodie. And here's a link to the Peanut Warmer.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peanut-warmer



Dodie R. said:


> Bev, what is a 2016BON scarf? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


I couldn't either. It's Elizabeth's 2016 lace scarf. She's done one for several years. You get a clue each month for the whole year. It's the start that Jane has made with that pink yarn. Here's a link to the start. I can't wait to get started. 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25



Normaedern said:


> Great photo, Bev.


Thanks, Norma. 



annweb said:


> Bev ,another good piece of photography .
> .


Thanks, Ann. 



jscaplen said:


> My condolences ;-)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick ... to make it larger. ...


Do you know how to do a screen shot? You could enlarge it so that it takes up the whole width of the page. That would help somewhat.
Or if you can work from the computer screen, zoom in & scroll the image so that the row you are working on is the last one visible on top.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, is that one you were test knitting?...


No, I test knit Formal Gardens & I'm working on another now.
The 2016 Year of Lace Scarf is a year long MKAL project with 12 clues - a new one is posted at the beginning of each month.
The info is here, in case you want to join in on the fun:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25


> You certainly did a wonderful job. It's a beautiful pattern.


Thank you 

ETA: I see that Bev had already provided the link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, what is a 2016BON scarf? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


That was me confusing the issue - it is really the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, the topic only lasts 2 weeks and there's a good chance Admin will close us down at 100 or so pages...


We won't get shut down - the topic just gets split but that usually takes a while & we are on to something else by then. For instance, the Uhura Party is at page 164 & they haven't split it yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Karen sent me this a few days ago & asked me to share it - a little something to make you use those "little grey cells", as Poirot would say:
Knitting Crossword Puzzle for Knitting Paradise


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, that little Gansey is so well done and looks like the perfect fit for that cute little guy. Guess you were able to work out that button placket just fine!

Love the colors of the sci fi poster Elizabeth. They are inspiring!

Tanya, how lucky you were to get a good worker and to have him accomplish so much for you right away! Does make you feel good when things get fixed that you have been putting off. Glad you were able to get some knitting in as well.

You sure did catch the essence of the ice Bev. Love how it glistens!

Linda, how interesting that there is thread that is made out of stainless steel. Sounds like it adds a nice touch to the yarn.

Beautiful sunny mitts Sue. They will make a lovely birthday gift.

Nice progress on your shawl Melanie. Great that you are right up to date with the clues!

42


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

P 37

My oh my you have been busy here!!! 

Thank you for all of your kind words for the Gansey and sweet boy. He is a year old already and as busy as can be! I'm not sure how his Grammie managed to catch him sitting down. &#128158;&#128522;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> You sure did catch the essence of the ice Bev. Love how it glistens!


Thanks, Caryn. There are so many pictures at the creek right now, with all the lacy ice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda and Jane ,good starts .Jane I see you have called the scarf BON .Have I missed something ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.
> 
> Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These came just at the right time.
> They look great, Sue.


What do you like most about living in France, Jane?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great shot of the baby Toni. And it fits!!
> 
> Bev, agree with the others, frame this one.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful, Melanie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...all the lacy ice.


Definitely lacy ice!
That top one looks just like a shawl draped to show off the beautiful edging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What do you like most about living in France, Jane?


Difficult question to answer - it is a complete experience. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The CFS are really great and I think the Formal Gardens is going to be wonderful when it's finished. The Debbie Bliss yarn is really pretty


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. There are so many pictures at the creek right now, with all the lacy ice.


Wonderful and so pretty to look at! We had our first frost today which was very pretty as it was hung from the grass and the trees.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> You can see the beads very nicely and the color is really beautiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. There are so many pictures at the creek right now, with all the lacy ice.


Cold, yes, beautiful, indeed!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bummer on the frogging Dodie. I missed the YO's in the column (where you reverse direction) but have decided this will be a design element. There are only a couple of them so it is not a big design element.

Pam, we are at about the same point in Uhura. I completed row 86 myself. 

Bev, you do realize that Elizabeth is going to try to figure out what the stitches are on your lace ice, lol 

All this talk of curry made me hungry so when DH and I went out to dinner last night at our favorite Thai restaurant I of course ordered red curry. And I have leftovers so I'll be having it again for lunch. Yummy. By the way Ronie, red curry is nothing at all like Indian yellow curry. Totally different flavors so if you are like me and don't like yellow, do give the red a try. 

We are in the 50's and 60's right now (10 to 20C), wish I could take 15 or 20 degrees (3 to 5C) from Julie. I know you snow bound folks are laughing at me but there is a reason I no longer live in New England.

Hope all have a good day. Will check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer on the frogging Dodie. I missed the YO's in the column (where you reverse direction) but have decided this will be a design element. There are only a couple of them so it is not a big design element.
> 
> Pam, we are at about the same point in Uhura. I completed row 86 myself.
> 
> ...


And from my point of view, Melanie, I would happily give them to you! If only. If this year is like last, which so far it's not, I could be sweltering another three months. At this stage of the year it is hard to predict- we have not been as dry as last year. It very often happens, that as school goes back in February, the temperatures climb.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the continuing travelogue Dodie. I will have to check out these places on the map. Hope your treatments are helpful in relieving your pain. 

Mrs. Murdog, love that big pink shawl. How nice that will be to cuddle up in. All your wips and fo's are looking great. 

Such pretty lace ice Bev. Wonderful how you see it and capture it! 

Jane, is it hard to close up your Canadian house while you are in France, or do you have someone that takes care of it?

Melanie, that curry sounds yummy. I haven't had that in a long time and now I too have a craving for it. 
I do remember when the 50's felt like it was really cold  Here in NC it is in the 20's and snowing.

I have paused working on Uhura so I can get the first clues done on FG and the winter KAL. I did finish clue 3 on the mitts and the January clue for the 2016 scarf.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii

Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????

These are wonderful patterns, but I know I have seen something like this that was free!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> ...


Can't help, I'm afraid but they are beautiful. Looks like twisted stitches and reminds me of When The Leaves Fall.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue those look great... I am sure she will love them...

Melanie what a great start.. it feels good to be on time with the clues doesn't it 

I think a photo album would be wonderful Bev.. it seems to be the one thing that digital is leaving behind... there are those scrapbook enthusiasts but a good ole photo album is always fun to look through  you could become another Ansel Adams


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie I hope you can get the pain under control.. I have always said I would hate to be in chronic pain all the time. But it seems I am there now... It makes it difficult to just get up out of a chair and walk across the room... once I get going I'm ok...  I hope your PT goes well... and thanks for some more tidbits of Scotland.. the Minister and his wife sound lovely.. it takes special people to make a stranger in a strange land feel welcome and safe!! I look forward to seeing/hearing more  

Mrs.Murdog those are wonderful... You will be done with these in no time.. ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann, everywhere we went in Scotland had the fish as I described it. I didn't care for it as much as the battered. I usually will eat and like everything but I was not impressed by theirs.


ahh that is interesting... this is how my Mom would make it.. dredged in cornmeal then pan fried until the edges were crispy.. I have been told there is some Scottish blood in me.. from my Dad's Mom.. and she is the one who taught my Mom too cook.. I wish she was able to pick up some dishes from my Dad's Grandmother.. she was half or quarter Cherokee.. those would of been some interesting dishes..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't worry. We will enjoy it when you are in a position to share it.


I am more than ready for a day of La Cure


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess we all have a 'sticking point'! lol! My dad used to get me little tins of Haggis, I can get a passable Black Pudding here, but crave the white Mealie Pudding for breakfast. Very fond of Sushi, can eat that any time of day!


Oh, I can't handle any of those things, ok maybe a veggie sushi occasionally but I tried Marmite once and that was enough for me!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> ...


That is really pretty. Haven't seen another like it though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :lol: :lol:


I think Elizabeth's 2016 scarf is poking at me. Let's see if I can get it together to find some yarn and handle this month to month progress. Glad to have the link here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, is it hard to close up your Canadian house while you are in France, or do you have someone that takes care of it?...


Our neighbour keeps an eye on things for us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????


I agree - beautiful!
It reminds me of Lily Go's _ 3 Wishes_  that we did before Christmas - but it wasn't free.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ahh that is interesting... this is how my Mom would make it.. dredged in cornmeal then pan fried until the edges were crispy.. I have been told there is some Scottish blood in me.. from my Dad's Mom.. and she is the one who taught my Mom too cook.. I wish she was able to pick up some dishes from my Dad's Grandmother.. she was half or quarter Cherokee.. those would of been some interesting dishes..


There is a restaurant in Taos NM that makes their's with brown rice flour making it gluten free. The only kind I can eat and their's is yummy. I do like mine with cornmeal too. My dad was Scottish, his father grew up in Dunfermline on the Firth of Fourth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Karen sent me this a few days ago & asked me to share it - a little something to make you use those "little grey cells", as Poirot would say:
> Knitting Crossword Puzzle for Knitting Paradise


Thanx Karen & Jane for sharing this. Looks like a fun little thing to play with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cockleshells Hat & Cowl by Little Church Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cockleshells-hat--cowl

Wee Griffin by Taiga Hilliard Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wee-griffin
This is the same person that designed the Peanut Warmer that Bev just shared with us.
She has 97 free designs on Ravlery - many for children.

Twinkle Twinkle Little Socks by Aimee Skeers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twinkle-twinkle-little-socks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> ...


That is amazing... I don't know where you might of seen it before but it looks a lot like the Lace Eater


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> ...


Looking up architectural kniiting patterns can only find for fee patterns, mainly the pattern book Architectural Knitting which I have in my library. I think other designers don't list their patterns under this category.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ahh that is interesting... this is how my Mom would make it.. dredged in cornmeal then pan fried until the edges were crispy.. I have been told there is some Scottish blood in me.. from my Dad's Mom.. and she is the one who taught my Mom too cook.. I wish she was able to pick up some dishes from my Dad's Grandmother.. she was half or quarter Cherokee.. those would of been some interesting dishes..


Not specifically Cherokee, but there are some Native American cookbooks. I have one that focuses on NW cooking (bought it when visiting Seattle years ago). There are others out there now I believe. And some that focus on using foraged foods which are often based on Native American cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, I can't handle any of those things, ok maybe a veggie sushi occasionally but I tried Marmite once and that was enough for me!


I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.

A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> There is a restaurant in Taos NM that makes their's with brown rice flour making it gluten free. The only kind I can eat and their's is yummy. I do like mine with cornmeal too. My dad was Scottish, his father grew up in Dunfermline on the Firth of Forth.


Just a minor correction, Babalou!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, I can't handle any of those things, ok maybe a veggie sushi occasionally but I tried Marmite once and that was enough for me!


i am with you. The idea of raw fish sticks in my throat. However, I used to eat raw clams-many years ago. And once I bought raw tuna and use fresh squeezed lemon juice on it. Amazing how the texture almost immediately changed to that of cooked tuna.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


So cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So cute!


We had no Marmite what so ever for a couple of years after the worst Christchurch earthquake (The factory was badly damaged) DGS was delighted one time when I arrived with a half jar of Marmite that had been lurking in the back of my fridge. 'Nana's brought Marmite' was his delighted cry. We learned to use Vegemite, Promite, Bovril and various others, but none is quite the same.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My condolences.
> ;-)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. There are so many pictures at the creek right now, with all the lacy ice.


So beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam, we are at about the same point in Uhura. I completed row 86 myself.


We're getting there!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is amazing... I don't know where you might of seen it before but it looks a lot like the Lace Eater


I think you are right...thanks


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Karen sent me this a few days ago & asked me to share it - a little something to make you use those "little grey cells", as Poirot would say:
> Knitting Crossword Puzzle for Knitting Paradise


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, you do realize that Elizabeth is going to try to figure out what the stitches are on your lace ice, lol


_ Drat! They figured out how I am designing my patterns!_


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


Oh my gosh, what a cute mess!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a minor correction, Babalou!


What is the correction? Not on the Firth of Fourth?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


This is such a fun and happy picture! Thanks for the laugh, Julie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25

There appear to be a lot of questions about the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf (Jane's BON, or Beaded Or Not), so decided to give an overview so you would know what it is all about.

*Read the header and Post #2 in the above link.* All the information for the MKAL is there. Here are the basics:

* Every month I post a lace pattern that stays on the thread until the last day of the month.
* On the 1st day of the next month, I post a new pattern and *DELETE* the current pattern. If you do not knit the current pattern within the month or save it to your computer, you cannot get it again until the end of the year when it becomes a paid pattern.
* There is a new pattern on the 1st of every month until November when both the November and December patterns are posted at the same time.
* If you finish all the lace patterns and show a pic of your scarf after blocking, then you will be gifted the complete pattern.

All specifics for each month's lace pattern can be found on the first page. January's lace pattern was posted on January 1 and will stay in place until February 1.

Hope that helps!
Elizabeth


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


He's adorable - Marmite covered and all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25
> 
> There appear to be a lot of questions about the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf (Jane's BON, or Beaded Or Not), so decided to give an overview so you would know what it is all about.
> 
> ...


So I better get in there and copy it to the computer. Thanx for the heads up


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I grew up with Vegemite as a child in Australia, which is basically the same thing as Marmite and definitely would only spread it thin. It has a very strong taste. Speaking of peanut butter, I first ran into that also in Australia. We were staying in a boarding house when we first arrived (I was 7 years old) and I was given peanut butter sandwiches to take for school lunch. Even spread thinly, I did not particularly like them. So you can imagine how I felt the first time I had one here in the States, where they really are spread thick. Ugh! I do like peanuts, but not peanut butter. To make it worse, my DH often had me fix PBJ sandwiches for his lunch, with it on each slice, with jam between...a bit of overkill in my opinion. Sometimes more is not better!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I ordered the set of 3 needles and size 3 thread, I also have lots of size 10 crochet thread. Is that the type of size 10 thread you were talking about? We'll see what I can do with it!


If you haven't ordered the Dritz Loop threader 6-pack...go to a local craft store and look for the Dritz Serger threader. You want a threader that won't tear up like the metal/plastic card threaders do.

Yes, I believe a size 7 or 8 (allow for size 5 if a fluffy #10) will handle the #10 thread. One rule of thumb for ANY thread...if you cannot gently rock JUST the thread through the eye with the threader (or by itself)...move onto the next larger needle!



Dodie R. said:


> ...I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick ... to make it larger. ...





jscaplen said:


> Do you know how to do a screen shot? You could enlarge it so that it takes up the whole width of the page. That would help somewhat.
> Or if you can work from the computer screen, zoom in & scroll the image so that the row you are working on is the last one visible on top.


Screen shots are necessary for Windows 2000 up to 2003 or Vista. Starting with JUST Windows 7 (or 10)you have the Snipping Tool. Windows 8 versions don't appear to have access to anything other than Screenshot.

Let me know which version is applicable and I can instruct for either situation.



MissMelba said:


> All this talk of curry made me hungry so when DH and I went out to dinner last night at our favorite Thai restaurant I of course ordered red curry. And I have leftovers so I'll be having it again for lunch. Yummy. By the way Ronie, red curry is nothing at all like Indian yellow curry. Totally different flavors so if you are like me and don't like yellow, do give the red a try.
> 
> We are in the 50's and 60's right now (10 to 20C), wish I could take 15 or 20 degrees (3 to 5C) from Julie. I know you snow bound folks are laughing at me but there is a reason I no longer live in New England.


I think we're in the 20's or less...but the snow is insulating the door and windows. I'm not having to run the water on the stove to warm the place up.

Hmmm...speaking of hunger...I have some curry from Pensey's Spice...and I think I can secure something meat-like.

The current 7 Seahorse Dragons (including the wingless one) are confirmed #40 weight. I can use the Blue Ice to fill in for the wing on #7. Your choice on if you want 100% Blue Ice or the mixture of all.

*ALL* --> Try the Planter's Peanut butter (smooth or chunky). I don't like just ANY peanut butter out there! The health/whole food stores are nice flavored...but separate if left out of the refrigerator after you initially open them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grey Eyed by Rebecca Tsai
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-eyed

Valentino Shawlette by Rae Blackledge
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/valentino+shawlette+free+download.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn

Jannie Cowl
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/jannie+cowl+free+download.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn

moonglade shawl Designed by Rae Blackledge
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/moonglade+shawl+free+download.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=18&from=fn

Switchback Scarf Designed by Rae Blackledge
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/switchback+scarf+free+download.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=18&from=fn

Those last few were from 221 free patterns on the Willow site - we've already shared some of them. I just picked a fe that stood out to me. Some nice dish cloths - could be extended into scarves.
http://www.willowyarns.com/category/free+patterns.do?c=101259&sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=all


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October for our two elementary schools. We also have our September meeting set up for members to show and sell things they make and range from photography to jewelry to painted gourds to fiber arts. I have started on things for my table and thought it would be a good idea to sell hats that members could then donate in October. Nothing like a nice hand knitted or crocheted hat. What doesn't sell, I can donate in October. Attached are my first two hats. The free pattern is on Purl Soho's website and is the Friendly Fair Isle Hat. A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October ....


Nice hats! You did a lovely job on them, Babalou.
I hope that your table sells all of them for the hat drive.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


Cute hats, Babalou!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh my gosh, what a cute mess!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What is the correction? Not on the Firth of Fourth?


Yes, the correct spelling is Forth NOT Fourth

I am attaching two photos- one taken from my grandparents' former garden, the other of the road bridge at Edinburgh- yay! found an image of the old Railway Bridge also crosses the river at Edinburgh.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I was wondering if Marmite was akin to Vegemite. I tried Vegemite when in NZ, just a little on toast. Definitely an acquired taste. Julie, your photo reminds me of a photo my mother has of me, she swears it was only one Oreo cookie.

Sue, it was buttered popcorn for my Welsh aunt when she came to the States. She was expecting cheese popcorn while at the movies and when she put the butter and salt popcorn in her mouth she was quite surprised, lol. Pizza also was a difficult one, she thought it was unappetizing looking. She loves it now, by the way. 

Good luck with the hats Babalou. The are cute.

Alas only one row done on Uhura today - way too many interruptions during lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is such a fun and happy picture! Thanks for the laugh, Julie!


It always gives me a giggle! He adores Marmite sandwiches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He's adorable - Marmite covered and all!


He is in my opinion, too, but you have to allow for my bias!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I grew up with Vegemite as a child in Australia, which is basically the same thing as Marmite and definitely would only spread it thin. It has a very strong taste. Speaking of peanut butter, I first ran into that also in Australia. We were staying in a boarding house when we first arrived (I was 7 years old) and I was given peanut butter sandwiches to take for school lunch. Even spread thinly, I did not particularly like them. So you can imagine how I felt the first time I had one here in the States, where they really are spread thick. Ugh! I do like peanuts, but not peanut butter. To make it worse, my DH often had me fix PBJ sandwiches for his lunch, with it on each slice, with jam between...a bit of overkill in my opinion. Sometimes more is not better!
> 
> Sue


My preferred thing to do with peanut butter, is either Tiger Candy, or a quick Satay sauce. I find I tend to gag a bit on plain PB sandwiches. We only ever encountered it after reaching NZ, when I was 10.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely lacy ice!
> That top one looks just like a shawl draped to show off the beautiful edging.


It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!

(read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )

*Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice hats! You did a lovely job on them, Babalou.
> I hope that your table sells all of them for the hat drive.


I was about to say the same, so this is a ditto.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I must download it and take it to the local photo shop. We only have only a black ink printer.
> 
> Thank you, Julie, for your 'wow' on my photo.
> 
> ...


Haa Haa! Long story short. It is nameless. My first shawl attempt AND without a pattern. I suppose I should call it "The Long Struggle." It wouldn't be so bad except the yarn is a buccolet thread. Can't see the stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...*Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


YAY for you, Toni!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sure most of us have been through the stage of 'painting' with our food- it would be a very strong incentive for developing the high chair, and a floor mat that can be wiped down. When my two were tiny we had a labrador who was very fast to eat up anything that hit the mat.



MissMelba said:


> I was wondering if Marmite was akin to Vegemite. I tried Vegemite when in NZ, just a little on toast. Definitely an acquired taste. Julie, your photo reminds me of a photo my mother has of me, she swears it was only one Oreo cookie.
> 
> Sue, it was buttered popcorn for my Welsh aunt when she came to the States. She was expecting cheese popcorn while at the movies and when she put the butter and salt popcorn in her mouth she was quite surprised, lol. Pizza also was a difficult one, she thought it was unappetizing looking. She loves it now, by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Congratulations! Will you knit them? Or is this an order for the design?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You have been busy. Great WIPs & FOs.
> I never saw that flap on the back before. Interesting. What is the image that you are inserting?
> Cute hats. For the little Kiss tags, did you just write it on some gross grain ribbon?


The image is the Seattle Seahawk. Did not try to match exact team colors. As for the flap on the back, I wanted it to be a two sided blanket and so needed to cover the carries. If I was really talented, I would put the Seahawk pattern on the flap as well, but I think I will just keep it solid green. I will stretch the grey matter on that idea on a latter project. I did try to do the pattern double knit, but oh my, there were yarns everywhere and I was extremely overwhelmed. So, ripped out the inch or so I had done and went with the flap idea.

Yes, the Kiss tag is ribbon. Not gross grain, but satin. I used a fabric marker to write the Kiss, but it did run a bit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I grew up with Vegemite as a child in Australia, which is basically the same thing as Marmite and definitely would only spread it thin. It has a very strong taste. Speaking of peanut butter, I first ran into that also in Australia. We were staying in a boarding house when we first arrived (I was 7 years old) and I was given peanut butter sandwiches to take for school lunch. Even spread thinly, I did not particularly like them. So you can imagine how I felt the first time I had one here in the States, where they really are spread thick. Ugh! I do like peanuts, but not peanut butter. To make it worse, my DH often had me fix PBJ sandwiches for his lunch, with it on each slice, with jam between...a bit of overkill in my opinion. Sometimes more is not better!
> 
> Sue


I was a funny kid. If I liked something that was it every day until I couldn't look at it anymore. So with PB it was with cucumbers to add some juice to the texture and I ate it for probably over 1 or 2 yrs. It is only recently that I have begun to eat that combo again. But I do love PB--only organic, crunchy and nothing but peanuts. What is sold for the most part in the supermarkets is junk food. Most of it is filled with HFCS and hyrogenated fat. I couldn't even get the rodents in the garden to eat it in the traps!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think we're in the 20's or less...but the snow is insulating the door and windows. I'm not having to run the water on the stove to warm the place up.
> 
> Hmmm...speaking of hunger...I have some curry from Pensey's Spice...and I think I can secure something meat-like.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is real peanut butter and it will separate out as it is not processed with additives and other noxious stuff. What is so bad about having to mix it a bit?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Nice hats! You did a lovely job on them, Babalou.
> I hope that your table sells all of them for the hat drive.


Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October for our two elementary schools. We also have our September meeting set up for members to show and sell things they make and range from photography to jewelry to painted gourds to fiber arts. I have started on things for my table and thought it would be a good idea to sell hats that members could then donate in October. Nothing like a nice hand knitted or crocheted hat. What doesn't sell, I can donate in October. Attached are my first two hats. The free pattern is on Purl Soho's website and is the Friendly Fair Isle Hat. A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


Those are such nice hats Babalou. Someone(s) will love having them.
As to needle size, I ran into that when I ordered my Addi interchangeables from LoveKnitting in the UK. They sent a 10 and a 10.75 but no #5. When I contacted them, they said that 10.75 was popular there but not #5. So my set went from #4 to #6 w/o my wanted #5.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely lacy ice!
> That top one looks just like a shawl draped to show off the beautiful edging.


It does, doesn't it. Thanks, Jane.

Thanks, Norma and Julie.  We bundled up quite warmly. 



MissMelba said:


> Bev, you do realize that Elizabeth is going to try to figure out what the stitches are on your lace ice, lol


Opps, never thought of that! 

Thanks, Caryn. It is just amazing what God does in the winter.



Ronie said:


> you could become another Ansel Adams


Ha! Made me laugh. But is sure is fun trying to capture what the eye sees.

Marmite and GS-so cute, Julie.

Thanks, Pam.



dogyarns said:


> _ Drat! They figured out how I am designing my patterns!_




Babalou, your hats look great!!

THanks, for the pictures, Julie.  Lovely.

Thanks, Toni. Congrats on your orders. Yay!!!

Oooo, Tanya, peanut butter and cucumbers sounds delish'.

I am sorry, but I just have to post some more pictures. We got the most amazing snow last night. The flakes were light and dry. They stacked up like feathers. In the second picture each of those bits of reflected sunlight on the snow is a single snowflake that you can bend down and see the pattern of it. Quite amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, your hats look great!!
> 
> THanks, for the pictures, Julie.  Lovely.
> 
> ...


Bev, you don't have to apologise- we love your photos- I have said it before- you have such a good eye for an image.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October for our two elementary schools. We also have our September meeting set up for members to show and sell things they make and range from photography to jewelry to painted gourds to fiber arts. I have started on things for my table and thought it would be a good idea to sell hats that members could then donate in October. Nothing like a nice hand knitted or crocheted hat. What doesn't sell, I can donate in October. Attached are my first two hats. The free pattern is on Purl Soho's website and is the Friendly Fair Isle Hat. A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


Those are such nice hats Babalou. Someone(s) will love having them.
As to needle size, I ran into that when I ordered my Addi interchangeables from LoveKnitting in the UK. They sent a 10 and a 10.75 but no #5. When I contacted them, they said that 10.75 was popular there but not #5. So my set went from #4 to #6 w/o my wanted #5. I have never found use for the 10.75


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Congratulations. I know how good that feels to be recognized for your talents. Is that the one with the lace star pattern?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Haa Haa! Long story short. It is nameless. My first shawl attempt AND without a pattern. I suppose I should call it "The Long Struggle." It wouldn't be so bad except the yarn is a buccolet thread. Can't see the stitches.


Maybe better when it is blocked/stretched out. Live is a learning, now aint that the truth


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, your hats look great!!
> 
> THanks, for the pictures, Julie.  Lovely.
> 
> ...


The flakes do give some joy to all the winter cold we suffer thru. And sun on them? Tremendous affect.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it is real peanut butter and it will separate out as it is not processed with additives and other noxious stuff. What is so bad about having to mix it a bit?


Not much...just have not the funds to get it at this time. Prefer the dry, salted nuts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Cute hats, Babalou!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Great news, Toni!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> I
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Exciting indeed!! Congrats!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well done Toni .Very rewarding for you.
Super hats Babalou.
More wonderful photography Bev.
Julie ..bet that gorgeous face cleans up well !
Uhura is blocking .Pics tomorrow .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well done Toni .Very rewarding for you.
> Super hats Babalou.
> More wonderful photography Bev.
> Julie ..bet that gorgeous face cleans up well !
> Uhura is blocking .Pics tomorrow .


I think so- this is him at 2 years- opening his presents- his birthday is in late spring, hence the hat.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann, everywhere we went in Scotland had the fish as I described it. I didn't care for it as much as the battered. I usually will eat and like everything but I was not impressed by theirs.


Interesting. I grew up with fresh fish fried in corn meal. It was all we knew and loved it. Thank you for the information and travelogue. Like Julie said, we have plenty to talk about. You just do what you need to do. We will be here when you return.

P. 43


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


That is great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love those Babalou :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


Brilliant photo. So funny and cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, the garden looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


That is fantastic news. Brilliant!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Cute hats, Babalou!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, the correct spelling is Forth NOT Fourth
> 
> I am attaching two photos- one taken from my grandparents' former garden, the other of the road bridge at Edinburgh- yay! found an image of the old Railway Bridge also crosses the river at Edinburgh.


I like your photos, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Brilliant photo. So funny and cute.


He's a looker, too, IMO


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, more great frost photos. I do love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the garden looks wonderful. :thumbup:


It was wonderful in Grannie's day- they even shot a film partly in it, but I have forgotten what it is called. I recall my mother being incensed that they hung apples on a pear tree (or the other way round) but not everyone would be aware of the different leaf!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so- this is him at 2 years- opening his presents- his birthday is in late spring, hence the hat.


Definitely a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I like your photos, Julie.


Thanks Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Definitely a cutie!


His ears are a little out of balance with his face at the moment- developing character!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, your hats look great!!
> 
> THanks, for the pictures, Julie.  Lovely.
> 
> ...


Really beautiful, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bev, you don't have to apologise- we love your photos- I have said it before- you have such a good eye for an image.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so- this is him at 2 years- opening his presents- his birthday is in late spring, hence the hat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bev, you don't have to apologise- we love your photos- I have said it before- you have such a good eye for an image.


Thanks much, Julie.I know, but sometimes I feel a little like I am doing too much.



tamarque said:


> The flakes do give some joy to all the winter cold we suffer thru. And sun on them? Tremendous affect.


Thanks, Tanya.



annweb said:


> More wonderful photography Bev


Thanks, I really couldn't help myself.  So beautiful.

Julie, your GS is a cutie!! 



Normaedern said:


> Bev, more great frost photos. I do love them.


Thanks, Norma. 



linda09 said:


> Really beautiful, Bev.


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Eshlemania
> Thanks much, Julie.I know, but sometimes I feel a little like I am doing too much.
> 
> Julie, your GS is a cutie!!


It is so lovely Bev, to see the world through your lens. Never is it too much.

Grandmas are biased, of course!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> I*Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Wonderful!!!! Congrats


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not much
> 
> I can sympathize with low finances. I pick and chose my poisons. I find organic peanuts to be on the less expensive side. Will buy the dry roasted organic peanuts for snacking as they go a long way. But so does my organic, non GMO PB


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had no Marmite what so ever for a couple of years after the worst Christchurch earthquake (The factory was badly damaged) DGS was delighted one time when I arrived with a half jar of Marmite that had been lurking in the back of my fridge. 'Nana's brought Marmite' was his delighted cry. We learned to use Vegemite, Promite, Bovril and various others, but none is quite the same.


That's adorable.... and you are probably right!! we do like our spreads a bit on the heavy side.. I am glad you were able to make him so happy .. how is the family in Christschurch doing?? I remember a while back you showed pictures of some parts that are still unstable.. or in ruins still...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, It is good you have someone to look after your house while you are away. Nice to not have to worry about it. 

Julie your gs really enjoyed his marmite. What a cute picture. I have just looked up both marmite and haggis. I might give marmite back try if ever given the opportunity, but never would I do the haggis! Guess it is something you have to grow up with. I do like peanut butter and now I like almond butter even more. 

Love the 2 little fair isle hats Babalou. You did a great job for a good cause!

Nice pictures Julie. Those bridges are are wonderful structures. And what a pretty garden. A really sweet pic of your gs too. 

Congratulations Toni on getting the order for your wonderful designs!

Wonderful pictures Bev. I really do enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice hats Babalou I hope you have a table full to sell 

Thanks for the pictures Julie.. It is very interesting to see how similar the country's are.. and also how different they are


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's a looker, too, IMO


He is adorable... thanks for sharing... how old is he now?? Is this the same GS that your daughter made the matching outfit for?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Toni that is great news.. congrats!!!  

Bev you know we love pictures.. and you take very interesting ones... I personally love to see them!!  

As for Peanut butter!! I would only eat peanut butter as a child.. I was very difficult and was made to try new foods all the time.. I outgrew it but my fav snack was always a PB&J now I can't eat peanuts and I miss my sandwiches so much...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> YAY for you, Toni!





Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations! Will you knit them? Or is this an order for the design?


Thank you and Thank you!!! I will knit them.  So you know what I will be doing when I am not on here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen wrote: I was wondering what a faint ball was.

MissMelba wrote: I was figuring from the context that it was so huge it made one faint, lol.

It is pretty big. This ball of yarn makes the other ones look like babies. 

tamarque wrote: Utterly adorable! Great job.

He is pretty much of a cutie. :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissPam said:


> Well done on your progress, Toni! Sorry for the frogging. I hope DS's passport turns up soon.


Thank you, Pam! We learn things when we frog, at least I do. So it is not a total loss. I think we have pretty much given up on the passport.

It is very frustrating, but it is time to do something about it. My son wants to go with our church on a mission trip in June. Somehow it will get sorted.



tamarque said:


> Very little work on the mittens today. Had someone come over .....


What a satisfying day, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, those photos are all wonderful! Such great adventures you have on your hikes. 

Ronie wrote: it is suppose to be an extra stretch bind off.. 

Could we see photos? 

Linda09 wrote: You sound quite frazzled, Toni. Breathe deep and stay calm. 

I think I was at that point. When I called the number about reporting a lost passport, all of their stern messages about identity theft and not being able to use this passport again shook me up and I felt even worse. All of our other important documents are where they are supposed to be, but not this one. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your CAFS mitts look great.....


They sure do, Sue! How nice that the timing is just right for you. 



> ....I will frame this one.


Oh, I think you should also!!! 



> Melanie.... Your Urqugart looks great!!


It sure does! I like the movement of the beads along the spine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?!? Just taking two minutes before my husband comes home from his meeting. He is such an attention sponge. Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


We are a talkative bunch, that's for sure. 

Your projects are looking great, MrsM!!! I am very curious about that pink shawl and what comes next. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm so glad you weren't hurt. My sister has whiplash. Her's happened about 30 years ago and still has problems. She can't crochet more than an hour or so a day. I feel really sorry for her.


Dodie, we (my whole family) just got treated by a NUCCA chiropractor for different spinal problems that we were having. They adjust only the joint at the top of the spine to get the head rebalanced. People with whiplash, or any other spinal injury, are prime candidates for this kind of a treatment. I would encourage her to find someone. It has been worth every penny we have invested. My husband is pain free and no longer needs treatment for carple tunnel problems.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had no Marmite what so ever for a couple of years after the worst Christchurch earthquake (The factory was badly damaged) DGS was delighted one time when I arrived with a half jar of Marmite that had been lurking in the back of my fridge. 'Nana's brought Marmite' was his delighted cry. We learned to use Vegemite, Promite, Bovril and various others, but none is quite the same.


What is Marmite? (I definitely know what peanut butter is. YUM!!! 



dogyarns said:


> Drat! They figured out how I am designing my patterns!


Hee Hee!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great hats, Babalou! I hope they all sell for you, too! 

Fantastic photos, Julie! What an incredible garden! Wow!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, the shawl order is from the Winter Wonderland pattern that I designed last year for the Basic Lace Workshop here on KP. I wore mine to church on Sunday. One of the ladies noticed and wants one for her and one for her daughter-in-law.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a satisfying day, Tanya!


Oh, don't give up on the passport. That is one agency that is the most rigid in its requirements. They consider the passport theirs and are very punitive when you lose them. They told my daughter they would not issue her a new one. After battling them they gave her a 1 yr trial period passport. And this was a number of years ago before 911 after which everything got tightened up even more. So I hope that you can find it.

And it was a satisfying day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That's adorable.... and you are probably right!! we do like our spreads a bit on the heavy side.. I am glad you were able to make him so happy .. how is the family in Christschurch doing?? I remember a while back you showed pictures of some parts that are still unstable.. or in ruins still...


I am sure it is why Marmite gets such a definite negative! I know I don't like it thickly spread! 
DGS is now 6, so a big school boy now, learning his numbers and lots of words- (to read) -the family is very much into books and reading, with Bronwen being a Librarian. DGD turns 13 on Sunday so that is quite a milestone. SIL has found a new source of income selling plants that he has propagated, preferably slow growing ones in case they sell slowly. I gather the rebuild of the city is very slow. People are still waiting for insurance claims to be settled and it is getting very close to cut off deadlines. Fortunately for Bronwen that is not a direct problem.
One link of many:
http://www.christchurchnz.com/destinations/christchurch/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, the shawl order is from the Winter Wonderland pattern that I designed last year for the Basic Lace Workshop here on KP. I wore mine to church on Sunday. One of the ladies noticed and wants one for her and one for her daughter-in-law.


That is what I thought but just checking.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, don't give up on the passport. That is one agency that is the most rigid in its requirements. They consider the passport theirs and are very punitive when you lose them. They told my daughter they would not issue her a new one. After battling them they gave her a 1 yr trial period passport. And this was a number of years ago before 911 after which everything got tightened up even more. So I hope that you can find it.
> 
> And it was a satisfying day.


We have been looking off and on for a long time.  I hope we can find it also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, It is good you have someone to look after your house while you are away. Nice to not have to worry about it.
> 
> Julie your gs really enjoyed his marmite. What a cute picture. I have just looked up both marmite and haggis. I might give marmite back try if ever given the opportunity, but never would I do the haggis! Guess it is something you have to grow up with. I do like peanut butter and now I like almond butter even more.
> 
> ...


You're welcome not to try Haggis, Caryn all the more for me! No, seriously, I know a look at the list of ingredients is enough to put off a lot of folk, but it also speaks volumes of the Scottish goal of 'waste not, want not', that what some might feed to the dogs, has become a delicacy. 
I think I noticed in passing that the bridges are World Heritage listed.
The garden has a real advantage in it's position, but is nothing now compared to what I remember, but granny employed 3 or 4 gardeners, along with those who kept the house running. There was a family conference and the house was sold, and the old lady moved to Edinburgh. But I am glad she had some happy years after a very difficult marriage.
I think DGS is a real sweetheart, but as I keep saying I am biased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice hats Babalou I hope you have a table full to sell
> 
> Thanks for the pictures Julie.. It is very interesting to see how similar the country's are.. and also how different they are


My pleasure, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> He is adorable... thanks for sharing... how old is he now?? Is this the same GS that your daughter made the matching outfit for?


Yes, with only one living child I have only the two grandchildren, and for a long time I thought it would just be the DGD there's 7 years between them. 
Yes, Bronwen sewed matching sailor outfits for a wedding anniversary several years ago, now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you and Thank you!!! I will knit them.  So you know what I will be doing when I am not on here.


Important to work on commissions first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What is Marmite? (I definitely know what peanut butter is. YUM!!!
> 
> Fantastic photos, Julie! What an incredible garden! Wow!


Marmite is a yeast based spread, very dark drown, almost a black, and I don't think you have an equivalent in the States. But our infants are often brought up on homemade rusks that are dipped in a Marmite solution, and dried out in the oven. Ilike Marmite and lettuce sandwiches.
My avatar is a photo taken from the same spot looking towards Loch Ard BTW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We have been looking off and on for a long time.  I hope we can find it also.


I am sure we are all hoping you can get this sorted!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great looking hats, Babalou.

Sue


Babalou said:


> An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October for our two elementary schools. We also have our September meeting set up for members to show and sell things they make and range from photography to jewelry to painted gourds to fiber arts. I have started on things for my table and thought it would be a good idea to sell hats that members could then donate in October. Nothing like a nice hand knitted or crocheted hat. What doesn't sell, I can donate in October. Attached are my first two hats. The free pattern is on Purl Soho's website and is the Friendly Fair Isle Hat. A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your lovely comments on my pictures. I think the last were Caryn, Ronie and Toni. I have such joy in getting them. It is lovely to be able to share them with you all.

Toni, in my skimming I missed that you are missing a passport. I do hope you can find it. And soon. It can be unsettling when missing something that important.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie thank you for explaining what Marmite is I don't think we have anything like that either. I'll have to give it a try and remember to spread it very thin when I do.. I have no idea where I would find some though.. although a work friend of my husbands is from Australia so I might get a chance at Vegemite!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie thank you for explaining what Marmite is I don't think we have anything like that either. I'll have to give it a try and remember to spread it very thin when I do.. I have no idea where I would find some though.. although a work friend of my husbands is from Australia so I might get a chance at Vegemite!


 :thumbup: I think it is a good source of several vitamins. I have survived on Marmite sandwiches when really broke. Nowadays I make sure I have a supply of yoghurt and tomatoes as well- must cook up some chickpeas (Garbanzos) some Hummus would be good, but I do need to get some Tahini.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> There you go - first WIP taken care if!


Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Of course, Ros. I downloaded it too ,though goodness knows when I will do it.


I'm not sure when I will do it either Linda, but I do want to knit it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful pictures Ros.. that Ashton is the perfect size for her.. and the sweater fits perfectly... I love how Jackson still carry's one of the blankets with him..  Thanks for sharing


Thank you Ronie. You're welcome. Jackson is adorable with his love of hand knitted blankets. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> How lovely that your gifts were so appreciated. My friend has 3 little granddaughters. I knitted matching mummy and daughter shawls for one of them for a wedding when she was 2 but of course it is more of a scarf now. I have said that I will do a shawl each for the girls and think that Ashton would fit the bill. Would it bead well, do you think? I was thinking of white shawls but different colour beads for each girl.


Thank you Linda, that's why it's such a pleasure to knit for them. This was my first attempt at beading, so it was very basic. If I made it again I would probably add more beads. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are all wonderful photos, Ros, and the projects are lovely, too!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is the happiness that counts. And so nice to bring pleasure to other residents too.


Yes it is Linda and they loved seeing him. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Lovely pics and they show how happy the girls were with your knitting Ros.


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Awe! Has your heart melted all over again ...and again?


Yes and yes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely pictures, Ros. It's always nice when you know your presents are appeciated, especially when you make them.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

p 27. &#128512;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam. 💞


You're welcome, Ros, and your projects both look great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> I am going to add a picture of my GS upon opening his gansey. I was hoping to get a picture of him in it, but that has not come yet.


Gorgeous, he looks so happy Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is really quite cold here today, but at least the sun is shining.
> 
> On my way to jazzercise this morning, my car was rear-ended. Amazingly it was one of my jazzercise buddies. We were just approaching a fire station as a fire truck began to respond to a call. The car in front of me braked suddenly
> and I braked too, but Claudia couldn't stop in time. At least I didn't hit the car in front. Ironically her car sustained a lot more damage than mine, although it is bigger than mine. We just proceeded onto our class where we exchanged our info, and then had our class. I have already heard from her insurance company that has admitted liability and I will take it in for an estimate. When I first got out and saw the front of hers, I almost dreaded seeing mine. At least neither of us was hurt and we exercised as normal.
> ...


Oh no!!! I hope you are ok Sue, the bruising might take a couple of days to surface!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to have you back with us, Ros! Have you been busily knitting? Your work looks super, design element or no. I've never completed my first beading attempt- just a bag- but it has got rather tangled in a box, with last year's move. Only two more weeks and I will have been here for a year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


This has a really rhythm to it. Very nice. Agree that a crochet edge would help that narrow edge a bit. But nice in any case.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda.


Love looking at your photos. You don't post to many for me, Bev, you have such a good eye.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so lovely Bev, to see the world through your lens. Never is it too much.
> 
> Grandmas are biased, of course!


Grandmas biased? Never!  
We each have the most interesting, attractive gks in the world, don't we?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it is why Marmite gets such a definite negative! I know I don't like it thickly spread!
> DGS is now 6, so a big school boy now, learning his numbers and lots of words- (to read) -the family is very much into books and reading, with Bronwen being a Librarian. DGD turns 13 on Sunday so that is quite a milestone. SIL has found a new source of income selling plants that he has propagated, preferably slow growing ones in case they sell slowly. I gather the rebuild of the city is very slow. People are still waiting for insurance claims to be settled and it is getting very close to cut off deadlines. Fortunately for Bronwen that is not a direct problem.
> One link of many:
> http://www.christchurchnz.com/destinations/christchurch/


I feel sorry for those still waiting for claims to be settled but I enjoyed looking at the link you gave. I thought the shipping container mall very inventive and more attractive than might be expected. Also, love the idea of the cardboard cathedral.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


It is very pretty, Ros. I'm sure no-one but you will notice your design element.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, that's why it's such a pleasure to knit for them. This was my first attempt at beading, so it was very basic. If I made it again I would probably add more beads. 💞


That is really pretty. The pattern will work well for the cousins I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Grandmas biased? Never!
> We each have the most interesting, attractive gks in the world, don't we?


Of course we do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I feel sorry for those still waiting for claims to be settled but I enjoyed looking at the link you gave. I thought the shipping container mall very inventive and more attractive than might be expected. Also, love the idea of the cardboard cathedral.


There was a news item, just earlier today, that the suicide rate in Canterbury, which took the worst of the quakes, not just Christchurch- has gone up significantly since 2011- very sad human toll. In my opinion the Minister in charge of the rebuild is a self-satisfied dork, which does not help. The shipping containers have also been used as bulwarks against falling rock, as well as to provide accommodation. The 'Cardboard Cathedral' seems very colourful- I've not been down since it was built.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane??


Everything counts!


> I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater....


That is lovely, Ros 
It looks like a rectangle attached to itself. Was this your design idea? 
Any "design elements" are invisible to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...This was my first attempt at beading, so it was very basic. If I made it again I would probably add more beads.


I love the blues in this one, Ros.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In case anyone is interested - but not really important since we have moved on - the Uhura Party has been split.
Here are the links to the two sections:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381408-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384494-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until end of day January 22; code = rainfalls 
Petrichor by Caitlin ffrench
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petrichor-4

FREE until 1/31/16
#68 Sinuously Curved Lace Scarf by SweaterBabe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/68-sinuously-curved-lace-scarf

Free through February 14, 2016
Valentine KAL by J. L. Fleckenstein
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/valentine-kal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous, he looks so happy Bev. 💞


Thanks, Ros. He is a sweetie. I LOVE your poncho. It looks so nice and warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love looking at your photos. You don't post to many for me, Bev, you have such a good eye.


THanks again, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your pink shawl is very pretty, Ros :thumbup: The Ashton is so sweet. Teddy looks very cosy :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so lovely Bev, to see the world through your lens. Never is it too much.


Must have missed this Julie. Thanks, I love that-seeing the world thru my lens. If I ever do a book-HA!- that will be the title.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone else having a hard time opening up the Valetine KAL?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> In case anyone is interested - but not really important since we have moved on - the Uhura Party has been split.
> Here are the links to the two sections:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381408-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384494-1.html


One should bookmark the second one, it has Elizabeth's homework for the steeking party in post one. 

WHen is the steeking party supposed to be again, Toni?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


Lovely finished work Ros. This will surely keep you cozy. The design element is not noticeable at all.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


That is sad on both accounts!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Anyone else having a hard time opening up the Valetine KAL?


It has two extensions. Erase the pdf part. It is just a jpg place older for the moment until the clues come out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...WHen is the steeking party supposed to be ...


February 14-28


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only two more weeks and I will have been here for a year.


It is hard to believe. It has been just about year for me already too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> February 14-28


Thanks, Jane. I had better get going on the homework. That will be here soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp. 
Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It has two extensions. Erase the pdf part. It is just a jpg place older for the moment until the clues come out.


I see what you are talking about but my computer won't let me do that, or I am not seeing how.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Excellent. I like the CAFS in the white with the beads, gold?

And the scarf beginning is beautiful


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


The mitts are looking grand. 
The 2016 scarf start is gorgeous. I love that colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I see what you are talking about but my computer won't let me do that, or I am not seeing how.


Is this on the Mac? How are you accessing the file - Where is the file located?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marmite is a yeast based spread, very dark drown, almost a black, and I don't think you have an equivalent in the States. But our infants are often brought up on homemade rusks that are dipped in a Marmite solution, and dried out in the oven. Ilike Marmite and lettuce sandwiches.
> My avatar is a photo taken from the same spot looking towards Loch Ard BTW.


Is there some protein content in the Marmite too? Thank you for the explanation, Julie.



> I am sure we are all hoping you can get this sorted!


Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


Great poncho, Ros!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Excellent. I like the CAFS in the white with the beads, gold?
> 
> And the scarf beginning is beautiful


Thanks Tanya. Yes, the beads are gold.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


Ros, this is so pretty. Love the color!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, that's why it's such a pleasure to knit for them. This was my first attempt at beading, so it was very basic. If I made it again I would probably add more beads. 💞


Lovely, Ros!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The mitts are looking grand.
> The 2016 scarf start is gorgeous. I love that colour!


Thank you Jane. I do love the scarf start- so different. The color is more purple irl.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Must have missed this Julie. Thanks, I love that-seeing the world thru my lens. If I ever do a book-HA!- that will be the title.


Can I reserve my copy now? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> One should bookmark the second one, it has Elizabeth's homework for the steeking party in post one.
> 
> WHen is the steeking party supposed to be again, Toni?


It starts February 14 - Valentine's Day!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


You have been having an Elizabeth Festival, Caryn. Both are lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.

Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.

I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen wrote:
In case anyone is interested - but not really important since we have moved on - the Uhura Party has been split.
Here are the links to the two sections:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381408-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384494-1.html



eshlemania said:


> One should bookmark the second one, it has Elizabeth's homework for the steeking party in post one.
> 
> WHen is the steeking party supposed to be again, Toni?


I see that Jane has answered your question already.  Yes, Elizabeth will lead us on this daring adventure starting February 14th. Aaaahh!

Actually, it really wasn't that bad, but it will be nice to learn the correct way to do it with an item prepared in advance for the steeking section.

I have bookmarked that second link also. Elizabeth's instructions for preparing for her party are the first post, very convenient. 



sisu said:


> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Your mitts are so elegant, Caryn. :thumbup: I love your start to the YOL scarf.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Your Uhura looks great, Melanie!

Yes, definitely join us with the YOL scarf. It didn't take very long to knit up at all.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You have been having an Elizabeth Festival, Caryn. Both are lovely!


Yes, and enjoying it immensely. I am also working away on the FG as well. Thank you


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Thanks Melanie. You should definitely do the monthly scarf. It is such a wonderful pace and then you have a Christmas present ready to go at the end! 
You got a lot done on your Uhura. It is looking fine and will certainly block out beautifully.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your mitts are so elegant, Caryn. :thumbup: I love your start to the YOL scarf.


Thank you Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/09/30/three-wips-and-no-shame/
Saw this in today's lp digest and thought it was apropos for us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Caryn. Really liked this. It just says it so well.

Sue


sisu said:


> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/09/30/three-wips-and-no-shame/
> Saw this in today's lp digest and thought it was apropos for us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great news, and recognition for you, Toni. It is especially nice as it was a surprise, and someone recognized your talent so much that she ordered not just one, but two!

Sue


TLL said:


> Tanya, the shawl order is from the Winter Wonderland pattern that I designed last year for the Basic Lace Workshop here on KP. I wore mine to church on Sunday. One of the ladies noticed and wants one for her and one for her daughter-in-law.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Looks great so far, Melanie!
I have forgotten what yarn you were using. I was thinking lace weight but is it fingering weight? It looks bigger than mine was at this point.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Both your poncho and mini Ashton look great Ros!! the background of your pictures looks like you have a lovely home too... I would love a front door like that !!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a news item, just earlier today, that the suicide rate in Canterbury, which took the worst of the quakes, not just Christchurch- has gone up significantly since 2011- very sad human toll. In my opinion the Minister in charge of the rebuild is a self-satisfied dork, which does not help. The shipping containers have also been used as bulwarks against falling rock, as well as to provide accommodation. The 'Cardboard Cathedral' seems very colourful- I've not been down since it was built.


I meant to mention I loved the link.. and thanks for posting another picture... they have taken a bad situation and made something useful out of it!! and oh my gosh a year already!! I do remember it was very hot for you... time sure fly's... and for Caryn too!!! I hope you are both very happy in your new places... it has been 3 years for me!! we moved in on January 22.. my Mom's birthday


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until end of day January 22; code = rainfalls
> Petrichor by Caitlin ffrench
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petrichor-4
> 
> ...


Here is one from SweaterBabe too. I love it and might make it.. it will take 1500 yds of Aran weight yarn.. so that would be my challenge... I don't have anything but SuperSaver although there are some nice yarns out there now.. I'll have to do a nice search.. the 'I live on a farm'(Valentine KAL) site has some amazing yarn.. I'd love to get some but I would need 4 skeins.. and that would come up to over a hundred dollars.. hmmm not bad for a hand made coat   
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evelyn-14


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Caryn!! I have signed up for her newsletter... I like the way she thinks... I was teaching art to some very small children.. they were caught up in the 'I can't' do this mindset.. and I told them it was _their_ art so there can't be any wrong to it.. that helped them to open up and we got some pretty cool things for Mom and Dad  actually they couldn't believe their kids did them all by their selves.. that was a great moral booster 

I need to print off the pattern for the steeking party before I loose it.. thanks Jane and Toni and Bev for reminding us of where it was and linking us to it again 

Edit: Ok I printed it off..  best to be safe than sorry... plus it will be fun to knit up


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Toni, Caryn, and Jane. Jane, I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca in lace weight. Caryn and Toni, I think I would still be way behind even at the monthly clue pace, lol. But might still give it a try. Off to Ravelry 

Thanks for the steeking party reminder - must get my homework done.

I like the back of that coat Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca in lace weight....


How could I forget that? Well at least I remembered that it was lace weight. Mind's not totally gone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/09/30/three-wips-and-no-shame/
> Saw this in today's lp digest and thought it was apropos for us.


I have signed up for her news letter  thanks for the great link.. I like the way she thinks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Beautiful!! You will be done before you know it!! I admire your ability to knit at your lunch break.. I get too distracted and end up tinking what little I get done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


I love the mits... I have mine started and need to move forward with them.. (second pair that is ) my first pair is waiting for the next clue  they do knit up quick 

Love the start to the scarf.. I am going in there right now and get my January clue printed...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the start to the scarf.. I am going in there right now and get my January clue printed... 

Edit... Printed  and the first page of instructions plus I have the scarf link on my desktop...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I meant to mention I loved the link.. and thanks for posting another picture... they have taken a bad situation and made something useful out of it!! and oh my gosh a year already!! I do remember it was very hot for you... time sure fly's... and for Caryn too!!! I hope you are both very happy in your new places... it has been 3 years for me!! we moved in on January 22.. my Mom's birthday


Time sure does fly! I hope you are all feeling more settled and "at home" in your new homes.  It seems like only a couple of months ago Caryn and Julie were talking about their moves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Must have missed this Julie. Thanks, I love that-seeing the world thru my lens. If I ever do a book-HA!- that will be the title.


Glad you feel it's original enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


The cost has been gi-enormous to the companies, and insurance premiums have sky-rocketed over the country, but that is no excuse. It is a very sad statistic. Rates of family violence and break-up are up as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is sad on both accounts!


 :thumbup: ( :thumbdown: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is hard to believe. It has been just about year for me already too.


Are you sure the clock is not running faster!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Good going Melanie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ronie* --> Michael's Impeccable Yarn-like is about 685 yards. You might try going local if worried about using your card.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Yes, and enjoying it immensely. I am also working away on the FG as well. Thank you


I don't normally like my own patterns - something like 'familiarity breeds contempt'?  - but I like FG. I am doing it in #20 rayon thread doubled to use as a runner on top of my chest freezer. So far, I am really pleased with how it looks. Amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I meant to mention I loved the link.. and thanks for posting another picture... they have taken a bad situation and made something useful out of it!! and oh my gosh a year already!! I do remember it was very hot for you... time sure fly's... and for Caryn too!!! I hope you are both very happy in your new places... it has been 3 years for me!! we moved in on January 22.. my Mom's birthday


I am glad you enjoyed it! Yes, the year has vanished. I am not thinking very often of my old place, except for the ease with which I used to travel. I have managed to forget, Ronie, is your Mom still with us?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Time sure does fly! I hope you are all feeling more settled and "at home" in your new homes.  It seems like only a couple of months ago Caryn and Julie were talking about their moves.


And yet, in some ways, to me it is an eternity!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Caryn, love these. The yarn I am thinking of is the same color as yours. I love your silver beads. Can I copy???? Love your link to the WIPs and no shame. 



dogyarns said:


> Can I reserve my copy now? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I got a good belly laugh out of this, Elizabeth.  But. . .one never knows. 

Melanie, your Uhura is moving along quite nicely. 

Julie, I remember when you posted pictures and first told us about the earthquake in Christchurch. The aftermath impact on families is incredibly sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I got a good belly laugh out of this, Elizabeth.  But. . .one never knows.
> 
> Melanie, your Uhura is moving along quite nicely.
> 
> Julie, I remember when you posted pictures and first told us about the earthquake in Christchurch. The aftermath impact on families is incredibly sad.


It is not good at all. The emotional toll has been enormous.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I don't normally like my own patterns - something like 'familiarity breeds contempt'?  - but I like FG. I am doing it in #20 rayon thread doubled to use as a runner on top of my chest freezer. So far, I am really pleased with how it looks. Amazing!


Could we get a photo of clue #1?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not good at all. The emotional toll has been enormous.


 :-( It was such a huge catastrophe in so many ways.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, those are fab mitts and scarf :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, Uhuru is looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :-( It was such a huge catastrophe in so many ways.


It was an enormous loss of life, when you consider we are only around 4 million for the whole country. (about 180) But also the trauma of losing your home, for so many. Where my old house is they have sunk half a metre or so, so are continually being flooded, as it was already low lying, and a lot was reclaimed swamp. This is one of the reasons the damage was so severe. When you think of shaking a Jelly- (Jello)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Here is one from SweaterBabe too. I love it and might make it.. it will take 1500 yds of Aran weight yarn.. so that would be my challenge... I don't have anything but SuperSaver although there are some nice yarns out there now.. I'll have to do a nice search.. the 'I live on a farm'(Valentine KAL) site has some amazing yarn.. I'd love to get some but I would need 4 skeins.. and that would come up to over a hundred dollars.. hmmm not bad for a hand made coat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evelyn-14


I saw this today and thought it was a wonderful pattern!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The cost has been gi-enormous to the companies, and insurance premiums have sky-rocketed over the country, but that is no excuse. It is a very sad statistic. Rates of family violence and break-up are up as well.


Oh Julie, that is so sad. The tragedy is still going on.
BTW I just noticed I put the wrong thumb, up instead of down....so sorry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How could I forget that? Well at least I remembered that it was lace weight. Mind's not totally gone.


So many yarns....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Ronie, Julie, Elizabeth, Bev, and Norma. Row 94 done today


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was an enormous loss of life, when you consider we are only around 4 million for the whole country. (about 180) But also the trauma of losing your home, for so many. Where my old house is they have sunk half a metre or so, so are continually being flooded, as it was already low lying, and a lot was reclaimed swamp. This is one of the reasons the damage was so severe. When you think of shaking a Jelly- (Jello)


We walked through part of Christchurch when I was there in ??2014?? (gosh, the mind is going). The resilience of the residents was quite uplifting. So sad that not all could move forward though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh Julie, that is so sad. The tragedy is still going on.
> BTW I just noticed I put the wrong thumb, up instead of down....so sorry.


I take it to mean you've read it! It is an ongoing tragedy for many. My daughter and her's are one of the luckier ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We walked through part of Christchurch when I was there in ??2014?? (gosh, the mind is going). The resilience of the residents was quite uplifting. So sad that not all could move forward though.


It is taking so long, Melanie, that some are obviously now, reaching their breaking point.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, what a love group of photos. Lovely!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Those both look great, Caryn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> There will be no party today about my Scotland trip. I have unexpected guests then an appt. for a massage and then out to dinner with John. I'm sorry that I didn't do it earlier. I will try to get it on after we get home, but that will be when many of you have already gone to bed. I'm very sorry.


No need to be sorry Dodie, we are a friendly and chatty bunch and just look forward to when you can be here. Don't stress about it!!!! Relax!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Looks great, Melanie! I finished chart 2 last evening and started chart 2 (made it through row 95). It's coming along.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, Caryn. Really liked this. It just says it so well.
> 
> Sue


I do too, and it certainly does!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are the progress photos for my Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, and The Susanna IC projects. Tonight I'm going to work on my Uhura. .


All are looking gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> All are looking gorgeous Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, my Canis Majoris is complete, blocked and worn.  Another WIP finished. Feels good.


It's beautiful Bev and looks gorgeous on you, I love your shawl pin too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Three lovely creations in the works, Pam. They are coming along nicely. Your Urquhart is making me want to CO but I really need to wait until I get settles in France before I start it.


When are you off to France Jane? 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Could we get a photo of clue #1?


Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, the girls reactions to their new knits are so precious. How wonderful that Taylen has taken up knitting too! And of course I love seeing sweet Jackson!


Thank you Caryn, the girls are getting quite a collection of my hand knits. It's a pleasure to knit for them. I love it when they request something because then I think they will be happy with the result, at least I hope they will be!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Actually managed to get a rather poor pic of cable and lace scarf . Too cold to go in the garden to do it .


It's so beautiful Ann, I love the cables and lace. Gorgeous pink. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of progress pics:
> January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL - which is only proof that I have knit on it because there is so little done yet & the lighting doesn't show the colour - it is a dark navy heather. I am using crystal clear beads to look like stars in the night sky - or snowflakes since that is what the motifs are supposed to become.


Gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


So pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Look what I just got! A photo of the baby Guernsey in action. 💞 The button band is on the other side, out of sight.


Gorgeous on both counts!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was wondering what a faint ball was. ;-)


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It was pretty cold here today, but did get up to 30. We were off of another hike.


Beautiful Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 3 for my second CAFS mitten. The colour is really yellow (custard) not green. It is the same yarn I used for Kestrel and Seagull scarf I knit last year and gave to my GD for Christmas. it is her 16th birthday on Tuesday, and this will be part of her birthday gift.
> 
> Caught up on one more thing. Now back to a test knit, and, maybe clue 2 of Urquhart.
> 
> ...


They are looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 2 of Urquhart, and well before Clue 3 comes out.  Still undecided about the spider eye beads but will see how the next clue looks. I think it is the cable band but she had a beaded band option so I will have to decide which to do. The squiggly white line is one of my lifelines.


Looks gorgeous Melanie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> When are you off to France Jane? 💞


The first week in February.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
(Re: January of 2016 BON scarf & Susanna's Winter MKAL)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I take it to mean you've read it! It is an ongoing tragedy for many. My daughter and her's are one of the luckier ones.


Yes, I have and exactly what I meant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your FG looks grand, Elizabeth.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> How does this thread move so quickly!?!? Just taking two minutes before my husband comes home from his meeting. He is such an attention sponge. Here are my wip and what I have completed lately.


Wow!!! Lots of lovely projects MrsMurdog. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, Ros. It was a real disappointment but the other patients and the doctors were really very nice and made me feel right at home. Liz got in touch with a minister in the area and he checked me out of the motel that I had checked into and just came and visited with me many times. He took time to take me to the airport on the day he and his wife were leaving for holiday on one of the islands in the Mediterranean. I can't begin to tell you how wonderful they all were.
> 
> And, yes, I haven't had a scare that bad for a couple of years. I think the doctors have it under control!


I'm glad the doctors have it under control Dodie!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Ros, they are really great pictures. I can see they loved their presents.


Thank you Dodie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann, everywhere we went in Scotland had the fish as I described it. I didn't care for it as much as the battered. I usually will eat and like everything but I was not impressed by theirs.


I've noticed over here that quite a few fish and chip shops will do grilled fish if you prefer. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I haven't even started any of the WIPs yet. Too busy trying to catch up on the reading. I frogged the Uhura down to the end of the first chart. I need to take chart 2 to Lazer Quick or some other place that has large machines to make it larger. That must be what is causing all the problems, I know it's not my ability to knit!


I'm sorry you had to frog Dodie. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've finally got one Blue Ice color Seahorse Dragon (started on wing now) complete. He seems to be a bit longer than the older darker blue to white S. Dragons. In spite of the larger wing...I'm going to tat the larger Blue Ice Lizbeth wing on #7. Should I do an additional Blue Ice S. Dragon to complement the team?

The #7 will be the lead S. Dragon this way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. There are so many pictures at the creek right now, with all the lacy ice.


Beautiful photos Bev.💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> ahh that is interesting... this is how my Mom would make it.. dredged in cornmeal then pan fried until the edges were crispy.. I have been told there is some Scottish blood in me.. from my Dad's Mom.. and she is the one who taught my Mom too cook.. I wish she was able to pick up some dishes from my Dad's Grandmother.. she was half or quarter Cherokee.. those would of been some interesting dishes..


Now you know where the fish frying comes from. I would be really interested in Cherokee dishes also. Being an anthropologist as well as an archaeologist, I'm always interested in other cultures food and how they live.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Dodie I hope you can get the pain under control.. I have always said I would hate to be in chronic pain all the time. But it seems I am there now... It makes it difficult to just get up out of a chair and walk across the room... once I get going I'm ok...  I hope your PT goes well... and thanks for some more tidbits of Scotland.. the Minister and his wife sound lovely.. it takes special people to make a stranger in a strange land feel welcome and safe!! I look forward to seeing/hearing more


I'm sorry to hear your in pain too, Ronie. You are describing mine almost exactly. My pain management doc has lowered my meds significantly and the pain has really increased. It just makes me so tired.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> These are wonderful patterns, but I know I have seen something like this that was free!!!!!


I can't help either, but I certainly am tempted to buy the 3 patterns. The cowl is really beautiful and I'm sure the other two are also. I think I'll take a look and see what they are.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Lovely work, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


It will be beautiful blocked.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Cockleshells Hat & Cowl by Little Church Knits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cockleshells-hat--cowl
> 
> Wee Griffin by Taiga Hilliard Designs
> ...


Thank you Jane for keeping our pattern library bulging at the seams. 😉😉💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It is pretty amazing that we've been in our new places for a year already. I am definitely settled in and happy here. I remember when you moved too Roni. That was when DFL started the lp. 

Glad people enjoyed that blog about wips. I also thought she expressed my feelings well. 

Thanks Roni for your kind comments on my mitts and scarf start. So glad you are joining the year of lace scarf project too. 

Julie, it sure does seem like the clock is running faster. It seems the older I get the faster it runs. . Thanks for your comments on my mitts and scarf! 

What a great idea Elizabeth to use the FG as a table runner. That will be really nice. I love the red! 

Bev, thanks, and the beads I used for the 2016 lace scarf are rainbow clear transparent from knit picks. Of course you can copy. I'm so glad you are joining in to do this too! I am rimala on ravelry, by the way.  

Thank you Norma, Pam and Linda too!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lierne-cowl-aka-tierceron-ii
> 
> Does anyone recognize this type of design...I know I have seen this somewhere...was it Knitting Nuances????
> 
> ...


I don't know either, but I sent her an email asking about the 3 patterns she says are the same motif. I agree they are really beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that many Americans spread Marmite as if it were Peanut Butter- in other words far too thickly- it has to be the slightest scrape to taste good.
> 
> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


So adorable Julie. I'm not a Marmite fan, I love Vegemite. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think Elizabeth's 2016 scarf is poking at me. Let's see if I can get it together to find some yarn and handle this month to month progress. Glad to have the link here.


Tanya, I've found nothing on Elizabeth's 2016 scarf. I have a bunch of yarn just yearning to be something that would be nice in one of her scarves! I have looked all over for it and just am "up a creek" as we say here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> _ Drat! They figured out how I am designing my patterns!_


Anyway you design patterns Elizabeth is a good thing!!!💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Dodie .My scarf is Cables and lace .Pam or Chris may know the designer .As for BON it is a design by Elizabeth and is featured in her group as a MKAL .It is now called 2016 Year of lace scarf and the group on Ravelry is a big comfy doghouse .


Thank you, Anne. I had missed your reply as I didn't go back far enough. I will look it up.

My niece that came on Monday saw a cute slouch hat pattern on my table and hinted that it would be a great present because she didn't have a nice one. So I had to put one on the needles last night so I'm a day behind on my adventure in Scotland. I'll get to it as soon as I read the new pages.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A Marmite enthusiast DGS at 18 months.


How old is he now, Julie? He's another cutie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice hats! You did a lovely job on them, Babalou.
> I hope that your table sells all of them for the hat drive.


Same from me Babalou. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, the correct spelling is Forth NOT Fourth
> 
> I am attaching two photos- one taken from my grandparents' former garden, the other of the road bridge at Edinburgh- yay! found an image of the old Railway Bridge also crosses the river at Edinburgh.


Lovely photos Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It always gives me a giggle! He adores Marmite sandwiches.


He's adorable Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is in my opinion, too, but you have to allow for my bias!


No Julie, none of us are biased!!! 😉😉😉😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It sure does! What a great photo (again  , Bev!
> 
> (read p. 47, start back at p. 38  )
> 
> *Exciting news:* I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


Very exciting news Toni‼ 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am sorry, but I just have to post some more pictures. We got the most amazing snow last night. The flakes were light and dry. They stacked up like feathers. In the second picture each of those bits of reflected sunlight on the snow is a single snowflake that you can bend down and see the pattern of it. Quite amazing.


Never be sorry about posting your pics Bev, we love them!!! Keep them coming. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so- this is him at 2 years- opening his presents- his birthday is in late spring, hence the hat.


He's gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, that's why it's such a pleasure to knit for them. This was my first attempt at beading, so it was very basic. If I made it again I would probably add more beads. 💞


It is just beautiful, Ros and I like the colors. I won't be afraid to knit with some of my three colored yarns now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I have and exactly what I meant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> You're welcome, Ros, and your projects both look great.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to have you back with us, Ros! Have you been busily knitting? Your work looks super, design element or no. I've never completed my first beading attempt- just a bag- but it has got rather tangled in a box, with last year's move. Only two more weeks and I will have been here for a year.


Thank you Julie. I have been busy knitting, trying to put the fact that everyone has gone home now out of my head. Wow that year has gone by so fast. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This has a really rhythm to it. Very nice. Agree that a crochet edge would help that narrow edge a bit. But nice in any case.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Grandmas biased? Never!
> We each have the most interesting, attractive gks in the world, don't we?


Yes we do!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is very pretty, Ros. I'm sure no-one but you will notice your design element.


Thank you Linda, unfortunately it's smacking me in the face. When I finished the knitting, I pinned it together and noticed the long tail I left to sew it together was on the other end. So I took out the pins and pinned it the other way. I didn't check it which really surprises me because I usually check things multiple times. I did the seam and put it on my mannequin. I didn't think about till some time later. It crosses over the wrong way. I tried to cut my stitches in the seam and after undoing just a little bit, I realised it was too hard to see the stitches and was afraid I would just end up cutting the knitting. So I just have to live with it. I have enough yarn left over to make another one if I want too. Maybe a different lace pattern. Just a bit cross with myself and disappointed.💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25
> 
> There appear to be a lot of questions about the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf (Jane's BON, or Beaded Or Not), so decided to give an overview so you would know what it is all about.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, Elizabeth. I actually am already signed up for this and I just forgot all about it. Thank you for setting me straight. I know it must have been annoying.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is really pretty. The pattern will work well for the cousins I think.


Thank you Linda, I'm sure it will be gorgeous for them. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Karen said: "Screen shots are necessary for Windows 2000 up to 2003 or Vista. Starting with JUST Windows 7 (or 10)you have the Snipping Tool. Windows 8 versions don't appear to have access to anything other than Screenshot.

Let me know which version is applicable and I can instruct for either situation."

I have Windows 10 and I'm at a loss as to how to work any of the things like this. I doubt that John knows either, so any help will certainly be appreciated.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is lovely, Ros
> It looks like a rectangle attached to itself. Was this your design idea?
> Any "design elements" are invisible to me.


Thank you Jane. Just a rectangle with a favourite stitch pattern. Nothing fancy. 
Design element explained in my previous post to Linda. I do need to just crochet a little edge on it though. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I love the blues in this one, Ros.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros. He is a sweetie. I LOVE your poncho. It looks so nice and warm.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Your pink shawl is very pretty, Ros :thumbup: The Ashton is so sweet. Teddy looks very cosy :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> An organization I belong to has a hat and coat drive in October for our two elementary schools. We also have our September meeting set up for members to show and sell things they make and range from photography to jewelry to painted gourds to fiber arts. I have started on things for my table and thought it would be a good idea to sell hats that members could then donate in October. Nothing like a nice hand knitted or crocheted hat. What doesn't sell, I can donate in October. Attached are my first two hats. The free pattern is on Purl Soho's website and is the Friendly Fair Isle Hat. A quick knit 4-5 hours on size 10.5 double pointed needles. I think it called for 10.75 but I don't have them. It is fairly stretchy. The green one is the kid size and the tan one is adult small. All leftover washable yarns.


They are very good looking and whoever gets them will be thrilled, I'm sure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


Same from me Julie. 😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Must have missed this Julie. Thanks, I love that-seeing the world thru my lens. If I ever do a book-HA!- that will be the title.


It will be a great book Bev.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Lovely finished work Ros. This will surely keep you cozy. The design element is not noticeable at all.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Exciting news:[/color][/b] I just received an order for 2 of the shawls I designed and we did the workshop on last year!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


That's fantastic. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for the reminder and I bookmarked the 2nd lp.
> Finished the clue 3 for the mitts and the Jan clue for the 2016 scarf. Here's some pics.


Both are looking gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is pretty amazing that we've been in our new places for a year already. I am definitely settled in and happy here. I remember when you moved too Roni. That was when DFL started the lp.
> 
> Glad people enjoyed that blog about wips. I also thought she expressed my feelings well.
> 
> ...


And yet it took an eternity between Christmas and birthdays as a child!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Great poncho, Ros!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Ros, this is so pretty. Love the color!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> So adorable Julie. I'm not a Marmite fan, I love Vegemite. 💞


I think that is so for a lot of Australians- probably what one has as a child! DGS is very definitely into the Marmite!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely, Ros!


Thank you again Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> How old is he now, Julie? He's another cutie.


He is six and a bit, now, Dodie- quite the conversationalist when he wants.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Design element or no, lovely pink scarf Ros.
> 
> Nice start on the 2016 scarf Caryn. The beads look good. I should join y'all as they are really pretty designs.
> 
> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Thank you Melanie. Your Uhura is looking lovely. 💞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to RosD, Sisu, Ronie, TLL, and britgirl for the compliments on the hats I am making for our elementary kids. 

RosD, love your blue Ashton, the color gradations are really eye catching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He's adorable Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!I think so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Julie, none of us are biased!!! 😉😉😉😍💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am sorry, but I just have to post some more pictures. We got the most amazing snow last night. The flakes were light and dry. They stacked up like feathers. In the second picture each of those bits of reflected sunlight on the snow is a single snowflake that you can bend down and see the pattern of it. Quite amazing.


That is so very beautiful, Bev. I've never seen ice like that before. I've been in snow and ice, but it never looked as pretty as this does. You have quite an eye. Ansel Williams or some other wonderful photographer. We have one here that takes pictures of an American eagle. Many other things also, but I think the ice on the bush really takes the prize.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He's gorgeous Julie. 💞


Apparently lots of people remark on what a nice child he is to meet. I have only had phone contact for rather a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 😥💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Dodie, we (my whole family) just got treated by a NUCCA chiropractor for different spinal problems that we were having. They adjust only the joint at the top of the spine to get the head rebalanced. People with whiplash, or any other spinal injury, are prime candidates for this kind of a treatment. I would encourage her to find someone. It has been worth every penny we have invested. My husband is pain free and no longer needs treatment for carple tunnel problems.


Toni, thank you so much for the information. I will send it on to her. I just did! Can you tell me what NCUUA means, please.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Both your poncho and mini Ashton look great Ros!! the background of your pictures looks like you have a lovely home too... I would love a front door like that !!


Thank you Ronie. We have an old home, so it has high ceilings etc. we put those doors in. When we were browsing I fell in love with those doors so it is double doors and a sidelight on either side. A couple of years later my brother was building a house and he went looking for pretty doors. He ended up choosing the exact same ones, but he went for a single door and a sidelight on either side. He had totatally forgotten that we had the same ones. He offered to change his mind and choose something different. I told him not to bother as he has good taste!!!😉😉💞 p. 61


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. I have been busy knitting, trying to put the fact that everyone has gone home now out of my head. Wow that year has gone by so fast. 💞


Yup! February the 6th, it had been so dry for two months, and the day I moved it absolutely poured, fortunately heavy downpours with breaks between, bt it was typical of my karma!
Knitting is such good therapy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely pics of your garden
Bev, love your icy pics
Melanie, your UHura is looking good
Ronie, Amazon sells Marmite.

Typed this up this morning before we went out. Now have to read and catch up again.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is so sad when something like that happens, and then to gave things drag on so you can't move on.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is taking so long, Melanie, that some are obviously now, reaching their breaking point.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. We have an old home, so it has high ceilings etc. we put those doors in. When we were browsing I fell in love with those doors so it is double doors and a sidelight on either side. A couple of years later my brother was building a house and he went looking for pretty doors. He ended up choosing the exact same ones, but he went for a single door and a sidelight on either side. He had totatally forgotten that we had the same ones. He offered to change his mind and choose something different. I told him not to bother as he has good taste!!!😉😉💞 p. 61


They are absolutely lovely, Ros. I think you both have good taste!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. We have an old home, so it has high ceilings etc. we put those doors in. When we were browsing I fell in love with those doors so it is double doors and a sidelight on either side. A couple of years later my brother was building a house and he went looking for pretty doors. He ended up choosing the exact same ones, but he went for a single door and a sidelight on either side. He had totatally forgotten that we had the same ones. He offered to change his mind and choose something different. I told him not to bother as he has good taste!!!😉😉💞 p. 61


They are very striking doors. Ros! Some of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, lovely pics of your garden
> Bev, love your icy pics
> Melanie, your UHura is looking good
> Ronie, Amazon sells Marmite.
> ...


Actually my grandparents old garden, in Perthshire, Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is so sad when something like that happens, and then to gave things drag on so you can't move on.
> 
> Sue


It has not helped for many that there have been literally thousands of aftershocks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... we put those doors in....


Those doors really are beautiful, Ros. I love stained glass.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Do squares count Jane?? I sort of finished this one. It has a "design" element that I attempted to fix, but as its for me I've decided to live with it!! I might just crochet the edge to make it neater. I'm not going to block it. 💞


This is really quite lovely, Ros. I'm so far behind I don't know if I mentioned this before or not, but I do think it is lovely and I really like the peach color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the links for the earthquake. I think it is a disgrace the insurance glaims have not been cleared. The suicide rate is so sad :thumbup:


I agree the insurance claim business is a sin. I just told John about the suicide rates and he just immediately said they are suffering from PTSD , post traumatic stress syndrome. He works every day with many veterans that have it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Bev and looks gorgeous on you, I love your shawl pin too. 💞


Thanks, Ros. 



dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


Looking good!



RosD said:


> Beautiful Bev. 💞


Thanks, Ros, for all your comments on my pictures. 

So sorry, Dodie and Ronie. Pain makes you soooo very tired.



sisu said:


> Bev, thanks, and the beads I used for the 2016 lace scarf are rainbow clear transparent from knit picks. Of course you can copy. I'm so glad you are joining in to do this too! I am rimala on ravelry, by the way.


Well, thanks Caryn. well, I already changed my mind. 
I am digging out some more of the repurposed cashmere and using that for the scarf. I will post a picture at the doghouse.  I am trying to save money for gansey yarn and my CM is that cashmere and it feels soooo good around my neck.

Ros, sorry you feel unhappy with your poncho. I thought it was just lovely. Is there a certain way a poncho is to crossover? Lovely doors, Ros. Very distinctive. 



Lurker 2 said:


> And yet it took an eternity between Christmas and birthdays as a child!


After 20 life started to speed up and has gotten faster and faster through the years. 



Dodie R. said:


> That is so very beautiful, Bev. I've never seen ice like that before. I've been in snow and ice, but it never looked as pretty as this does. You have quite an eye. Ansel Williams or some other wonderful photographer. We have one here that takes pictures of an American eagle. Many other things also, but I think the ice on the bush really takes the prize.


Thanks, Dodie, for your kind words. 



britgirl said:


> Bev, love your icy picsSue


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So pretty!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Your FG looks grand, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> What a great idea Elizabeth to use the FG as a table runner. That will be really nice. I love the red!


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I've found nothing on Elizabeth's 2016 scarf. I have a bunch of yarn just yearning to be something that would be nice in one of her scarves! I have looked all over for it and just am "up a creek" as we say here.


Dodie, the link to the scarf pattern is here:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25

PLEASE read POST #2. For some reason, people keep looking for a PDF. There is not one. This is a lace scarf that we do in our little group on Ravelry. I would love for you to join us. Better hurry over there, though. The January pattern will only be available until the end of January.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Anyway you design patterns Elizabeth is a good thing!!!💞


Ah, thanks, Ros! You are so sweet to say so.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm so sorry, Elizabeth. I actually am already signed up for this and I just forgot all about it. Thank you for setting me straight. I know it must have been annoying.


No worries, Dodie. Our group has gained a lot of new members and some confusion reigns until everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I need to print off the pattern for the steeking party before I loose it.. thanks Jane and Toni and Bev for reminding us of where it was and linking us to it again
> 
> Edit: Ok I printed it off..  best to be safe than sorry... plus it will be fun to knit up


I've lost my paper with the instructions in it. Please remind me what the page number was. Thanks so much, I'm just a dunce.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished chart 2 of Uhura last night.  It is a bit messy looking but blocking should help (at least I hope it helps, lol).


Your Uhura is absolutely lovely. I really like the color. I have lots of colors I like and you all seem to be picking them all.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I don't normally like my own patterns - something like 'familiarity breeds contempt'?  - but I like FG. I am doing it in #20 rayon thread doubled to use as a runner on top of my chest freezer. So far, I am really pleased with how it looks. Amazing!


Well, I'm sorry you don't like Ms. Ravenwood's patterns, I really think they are brilliant and the end will be beautiful. I have to say it like that as I haven't finished one yet!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Here is one from SweaterBabe too. I love it and might make it.. it will take 1500 yds of Aran weight yarn.. so that would be my challenge... I don't have anything but SuperSaver although there are some nice yarns out there now.. I'll have to do a nice search.. the 'I live on a farm'(Valentine KAL) site has some amazing yarn.. I'd love to get some but I would need 4 skeins.. and that would come up to over a hundred dollars.. hmmm not bad for a hand made coat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evelyn-14


I like her thinking also. I love the Evelyn pattern, I may try it later on, but I'm not real fond of knitting with a size 8 or larger needle (5.0 cm or larger). I've actually did pre-ordered her book and also signed up to receive her newsletter.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane said: Sorry that you are going through all of this. Do these treatments interfere with your knitting?
A friend of mine in France goes to medical spas on a regular basis - every 6 months, I think. It is covered by the healthcare program. They call it "La Cure" which I secretly find very funny because if it is a cure why do they have to keep going back? (The word actually means treatment or therapy in French - not the same meaning as in English.)
Anyway, she says that she is totally wiped out for a day or so afterwards. 


Thank you all for your concern. I'm sorry if I've been complaining, I just wanted to tell you a bit about me.

Yes, all of these things that I go through do help some. I still am in pain every day, Ronie knows what it like also. I think the worst of all about it is that I often can not think very well do to the meds and to the pain. So yes the pain often interferes with the my knitting, not the other way around.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


Your doing a very nice job, Elizabeth. One would think you know this pattern!!! I do love this color, merlot is a favorite of mine (the wine too).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, thank you so much for the information. I will send it on to her. I just did! Can you tell me what NCUUA means, please.


I'm sorry, Dodie. I can't give you the details about NUCCA. I just know it works for us. They take x-rays of the head and neck from several angles, take various measurements of the body to see how it is balanced, or not, and how it moves. Then do the most gentle adjustments imaginable just behind the appropriate ear to balance the head on the spine and open up the spine so everything can function like it is supposed to. It is amazing!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane for keeping our pattern library bulging at the seams. 😉😉💞


Yes, I agree fully!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry you had to frog Dodie. 💞


I just say that I get more knitting out of my yarn than most people do. Seriously, it will look much better when the chart is larger and I can see it better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I've lost my paper with the instructions in it. Please remind me what the page number was. Thanks so much, I'm just a dunce.


Here is the link for Elizabeth's steeking instrucitons: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384494-1.html

Happy Preparing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I agree the insurance claim business is a sin. I just told John about the suicide rates and he just immediately said they are suffering from PTSD , post traumatic stress syndrome. He works every day with many veterans that have it.


And our present government is trying to back out of Mental Health provision- a very short-sighted policy IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Dodie is exceptionally tired, I am taking the liberty of reposting this for her.
Back to Scotland. As we left Luss, I looked the wrong way getting back on the highway and a poor motorcyclist almost hit me. He was able to stop in time, luckily. But I learned some very bad Scots curse words! We laughed about that (after the scare went away) for quite a while.

We got to Oban in the late afternoon. The ride there was really wonderful. The landscape is incredibly beautiful and I had never seen as much green hills before. It seems to be a different color of green, I think.

We got to the B&B and found that we would be staying in a lovely home. During summer he let out several of his rooms. We were sitting and just visiting with him when his brother walked in. He was wearing a kilt and all of the accoutrements that went with it. He really looked lovely!

The inn owner told us of a nice restaurant that had a floor show. This is the first time we had seen haggis on the menu and Fredda ordered it immediately. I don't remember what any of rest of us had for dinner, but that does stand out. She kept teasing us about what chickens we were and how delicious it was.

The next morning it was the same breakfast that we had had the day before. Eggs, a spam like meat, pork and beans, some kind of potatoes and lots of toast with jam and butter. A really big breakfast, but good for us as we had a couple of things to do and we didn't know if we'd get lunch.

Our first stop was a distillery. John loves single malt whiskey, so I was very happy with going to see how it was made. The tour lasted a couple of hours and was quite interesting. They told us that the first mention of scotch whiskey was in the late 1400s. I no longer remember where it was first made, but obviously, has been enjoyed by any number of people for a long time.

We got to go see the oak barrels that the whiskey was kept in for at least 5 years. But more interesting to me was a young man that was probably the best looking man I had every seen! None of the other girls agreed with me, but I didn't care, he sure looked good to me. I never even talked to him, I was very happily married!

At the end of the tour we went into the tasting room and the girls starting tasting. There are several different locales that distill whiskeys. They are all called scotch, but, apparently, they are distilled in very different ways with different ingredients so they taste different. You only get a small bit of each kind, just enough to get a taste. I bought a bottle for John as he really likes scotch. I really didn't know what kind, so I picked the kind that they were making. Of course the fellow that was selling it said I had excellent taste!

After that we walked around in town, the dock was beside the town, so we saw the ferries come and go. We went into one shop that had nice throws of different scots plaids. I bought several as presents for those back home.

Then for dinner we went back to the place we had been to the night before and enjoyed another really good dinner and show.

Early the next morning we went to the ferry and drove onto it and away we went to Mull and the knitting retreat.

I'm tired and am going to stop now and work on it some more tomorrow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not surprised that Dodie posted in the different Lace Party. I have to refer to past chats in My Profile.

Dodie --> This has similar steps to how I use snipping tool. You can also select "Pin this to Start Menu" or "Pin this to Taskbar"...or both.:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/open-snipping-tool-and-take-a-screenshot#

You'll have to glean some of the steps from this chat/answer site:
http://superuser.com/questions/975843/where-is-the-snipping-tool-in-windows-10


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Elizabeth, for showing us your red version of your Formal Garden. It is going to be a very beautiful deterrent to opening your freezer. I wouldn't want to move it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Dodie is exceptionally tired, I am taking the liberty of reposting this for her.
> Back to Scotland. As we left Luss, I looked the wrong way getting back on the highway and a poor motorcyclist almost hit me. He was able to stop in time, luckily. But I learned some very bad Scots curse words! We laughed about that (after the scare went away) for quite a while.
> 
> We got to Oban in the late afternoon. The ride there was really wonderful. The landscape is incredibly beautiful and I had never seen as much green hills before. It seems to be a different color of green, I think.
> ...


Thank you, Dodie and Julie, for the continued tour.

Dodie, I hope you can get some good rest tonight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I'm sorry you don't like Ms. Ravenwood's patterns, I really think they are brilliant and the end will be beautiful. I have to say it like that as I haven't finished one yet!


I have loved every one that I have done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just realised I posted a reply in Jane's thread. 

Your trip post brought back happy memories, Dodie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is this on the Mac? How are you accessing the file - Where is the file located?


Something happened on the PC computer last week so when I click on these files they only go to the download file and will not automatically open with Adobe Acrobat. If I open the download file in there is no way to change the file name. If if try to open the file there is a message that the file cannot be opened but the file URL is not available for making a change in it.

Have not been using the MAC as it is on overload and nothing opens easily. Need to try and get a larger hard drive I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If I open the download file in there is no way to change the file name. ..


Don't try to open the file. Click on it to select it, then choose the rename option from the file list - I think that you should be able to right click to bring up that option. The swim club computer is the only PC here & that is stowed away so I can't check out exactly how to access it. Try the right click, anyway. Then just cut off the pdf extension. Doesn't matter now, anyway - she has sent out the first info file.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/09/30/three-wips-and-no-shame/
> Saw this in today's lp digest and thought it was apropos for us.


Perfect for this LP crew :thumbup:

I recently discovered this blog and it is cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I meant to mention I loved the link.. and thanks for posting another picture... they have taken a bad situation and made something useful out of it!! and oh my gosh a year already!! I do remember it was very hot for you... time sure fly's... and for Caryn too!!! I hope you are both very happy in your new places... it has been 3 years for me!! we moved in on January 22.. my Mom's birthday


Then let me congratulate you on your anniversary in your home and your mom's b'day


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here is one from SweaterBabe too. I love it and might make it.. it will take 1500 yds of Aran weight yarn.. so that would be my challenge... I don't have anything but SuperSaver although there are some nice yarns out there now.. I'll have to do a nice search.. the 'I live on a farm'(Valentine KAL) site has some amazing yarn.. I'd love to get some but I would need 4 skeins.. and that would come up to over a hundred dollars.. hmmm not bad for a hand made coat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evelyn-14


Like the back of the Sweater Babe cardigan, too. Making nice sweaters for us is so costly. Even the one I did for my friend last summer cost about $75 and some of that yarn was on 50% sale! One of the bit reasons I don't make sweaters for myself as I would want to use super nice yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I don't normally like my own patterns - something like 'familiarity breeds contempt'?  - but I like FG. I am doing it in #20 rayon thread doubled to use as a runner on top of my chest freezer. So far, I am really pleased with how it looks. Amazing!


Interesting to hear you say you don't like your own patterns. I have the same thing when I make things--so critical and always feeling something is wrong, not good enough, etc. I think we get to close to the work and are too perfectionist for our own good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have loved every one that I have done :thumbup:


Me too! Me too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Like the back of the Sweater Babe cardigan, too. Making nice sweaters for us is so costly. Even the one I did for my friend last summer cost about $75 and some of that yarn was on 50% sale! One of the bit reasons I don't make sweaters for myself as I would want to use super nice yarn.


Ok, this is the third time I have taken a link from LP and have seen this sweater and , apparently the third time is a charm. It's in my library now.  And I agree Tanya, nice sweaters are so costly. I'm with you, I want the super nice yarn. I love my Sandshore (I used repurposed yarn), but it is pilling to beat the band and the yarn is looking old already.

Thanks, Dodie and Julie, for the next installment of your Scotland trip. I am enjoying your trip, Dodie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Now you know where the fish frying comes from. I would be really interested in Cherokee dishes also. Being an anthropologist as well as an archaeologist, I'm always interested in other cultures food and how they live.


There has been an effort to revive many traditional Native American cooking styles as part of the attempt to reclaim cultural pride and improve the health of NA peoples. Due to enforced removal politics/policies, stealth of land and essentially enforce impoverishment and disenfranchisement, Native peoples have some of the highest levels of diabetes and other health issues. As part of the need to work on health and identity issues, recipes have been collected and we all benefit by this with use of the internet for publicizing the information. Thus:

Here is what a super quick search turned up on Native American food/recipes. These site seem to be Native American put together so promise authenticity..

http://www.nativetech.org/recipes/index.php

http://www.tahtonka.com/food.html

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/cookbooks.asp?cookbook=462388

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipes.asp?food=cherokee+recipes&a=

Ronie--the last link focuses on Cherokee cuisine but you can do a search yourself for more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm sorry to hear your in pain too, Ronie. You are describing mine almost exactly. My pain management doc has lowered my meds significantly and the pain has really increased. It just makes me so tired.


Yes, negotiating your life around chronic pain is very exhausting. Realized this years ago when I found myself passing out from fatigue early in the evening. That is one reason I spent so much time studying health. Of course I am interested in the body and how it works as a study in itself. And always wanted to be an holistic healer. Was actually told I was one in a previous life if you subscribe to that consciousness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I've found nothing on Elizabeth's 2016 scarf. I have a bunch of yarn just yearning to be something that would be nice in one of her scarves! I have looked all over for it and just am "up a creek" as we say here.


On Ravelry, go to Elizabeth's page and look at all her patterns. It is called Beads or Not (BON). I had a hard time finding it myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE TO JANUARY 26, 2016
Pull Top Hearts by Lisa Gentry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pull-top-hearts
I was going to wait to share this one but there is a time limit.

I saw this knit up in grey - look so much nicer than the sample shown on the pattern page.
Channels Scarf by Drowsy Knitter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/channels-scarf

Foliage Hat by Irina Dmitrieva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foliage-hat-2


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't try to open the file. Click on it to select it, then choose the rename option from the file list - I think that you should be able to right click to bring up that option. The swim club computer is the only PC here & that is stowed away so I can't check out exactly how to access it. Try the right click, anyway. Then just cut off the pdf extension. Doesn't matter now, anyway - she has sent out the first info file.


Nah. Keeps saying file format not supported or file corrupted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, this is the third time I have taken a link from LP and have seen this sweater and , apparently the third time is a charm. It's in my library now.  And I agree Tanya, nice sweaters are so costly. I'm with you, I want the super nice yarn. I love my Sandshore (I used repurposed yarn), but it is pilling to beat the band and the yarn is looking old already.
> 
> Thanks, Dodie and Julie, for the next installment of your Scotland trip. I am enjoying your trip, Dodie.


How frustrating for that Sandshore. It was so much work and looked so good. I keep checking WEBS for their great clearance sales but it still would be a financial stretch. So unless there is a particular project that really yanks at me, that kind of investment is way too much. In the mean time I have just recently took advantage of some great sales for Sweats from Champion which I live in at least 6 months of the year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, now that I caught up with the last 11 pages----

Yesterday was truly a driving marathon. Drove for about 7-8 hours and am amazed I am up and functioning, somewhat, since 5 a.m. today. You can see that my early a.m. posts here. And I nuts?

Jane--you wonder where your mind goes sometimes. It probably joins mine in Lalaland. Right now it is very green, sunny and warm there. Yesterday I went looking for a favorite little cast iron fry pan for 1/2 hour. It turned up in the oven where I had put it dry while the oven was still warm. Then I left the house with the flame under a cast iron pan which was on for about 11 hours!!!!!!! Pretty scary. That was probably the worst of the day. Competing with that big boner, it took me almost 4 hours to drive home from LI. Sat in a parking lot on wheels for at least 2 hours getting back to the mainland above NYC. Used my GPS for the first time (it has been sitting for about 6 mos, me resisting learning how to use it). Must say that it probably saved me a lot of time getting lost and found in the bowels of Long Island. Those of you who know this area understand the nightmare of driving it. Good thing I am getting decently for that torture!

Got no knitting done yesterday but hope to get that 2nd mitten under control today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ..Keeps saying file format not supported or file corrupted.


Well, I was able to cut off the extra extension & it is simply a jpg of the tile for the project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was able to cut off the extra extension & it is simply a jpg of the tile for the project.


Guess I am not seeing how to do this


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was able to cut off the extra extension & it is simply a jpg of the tile for the project.


A moot point by now as I did get the update to open and get saved. thanx.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I'm sorry you don't like Ms. Ravenwood's patterns, I really think they are brilliant and the end will be beautiful. I have to say it like that as I haven't finished one yet!


You rock, Dodie! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Your doing a very nice job, Elizabeth. One would think you know this pattern!!! I do love this color, merlot is a favorite of mine (the wine too).


I've been away from this pattern long enough that I am having to _read the directions_. How horrible is that? :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth, for showing us your red version of your Formal Garden. It is going to be a very beautiful deterrent to opening your freezer. I wouldn't want to move it.


I will go to great lengths to keep from having to cook. :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are bracing for our big storm today. First time ever that I can remember them giving an actual blizzard warning, rather than a winter storm warning, to last from 1pm today until 6am Sunday. They are predicting over two feet. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then will be home until whenever. My DH is going to turn in the rental car and get my car back from being repaired after the accident on Monday. 

As all those beautiful snowflakes descend, I am hoping to be knitting. I really need to catch up on the current WIPs. Hardly got any done yesterday. We got together for lunch with a couple from Richmond whom we met on our river cruise. The weather was absolutely beautiful, although cold. Clear sky and sunshine. We had a nice drive there and then to lunch. This was a pretty rural part of Virginia. Only thing was that I felt tired last night and could hardly keep my eyes open, and did no knitting.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You mean, you don't remember it?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I've been away from this pattern long enough that I am having to _read the directions_. How horrible is that? :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have loved every one that I have done :thumbup:


Thanks so much, Norma!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, now that I caught up with the last 11 pages----
> 
> Yesterday was truly a driving marathon. Drove for about 7-8 hours and am amazed I am up and functioning, somewhat, since 5 a.m. today. You can see that my early a.m. posts here. And I nuts?
> 
> ...


LOL, we had to drive our boat home from a marina on the south coast of LI. Try getting a 34 foot boat on a trailer through those streets, lol. Truck, boat, and trailer were a combined 63' length. Oh boy. And they had a parade which shut down the main street between us and the highway so we had to wait it out, blocking a residential area. Then there was the construction zone and then a back up due to a car fire. Three hours later we were crossing the Throgs Neck bridge (for $16) and we made it to New Jersey, lol. I now know why people never leave the island. I feel your frustration Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I've been away from this pattern long enough that I am having to _read the directions_. How horrible is that? :roll:


Typical I think. My son who spent 20 yrs in kitchens says after 1 year there is a big depreciation in his skills already. I find that true with a lot of things I knew how to do in my sleep and now have to rethink it all. I think our brains are wired to hold just so much and they it all gets filed away, if not buried. You know like our attics and basements.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Interesting to hear you say you don't like your own patterns. I have the same thing when I make things--so critical and always feeling something is wrong, not good enough, etc. I think we get to close to the work and are too perfectionist for our own good.


No, it is not a perfectionist thing, I am just plain tired of the pattern by the time it is finished. It is old news. I just want to move on to something exciting. It is all about the process for me, not about finishing. Now you know why my WIPs are in triple-digits. :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are bracing for our big storm today. First time ever that I can remember them giving an actual blizzard warning, rather than a winter storm warning, to last from 1pm today until 6am Sunday. They are predicting over two feet. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then will be home until whenever. My DH is going to turn in the rental car and get my car back from being repaired after the accident on Monday.
> 
> As all those beautiful snowflakes descend, I am hoping to be knitting. I really need to catch up on the current WIPs. Hardly got any done yesterday. We got together for lunch with a couple from Richmond whom we met on our river cruise. The weather was absolutely beautiful, although cold. Clear sky and sunshine. We had a nice drive there and then to lunch. This was a pretty rural part of Virginia. Only thing was that I felt tired last night and could hardly keep my eyes open, and did no knitting.
> 
> Sue


Stay safe and warm Sue  And better not to knit if your eyes are closed


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... we had to drive our boat home...


I hope that you had your knitting with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, we had to drive our boat home from a marina on the south coast of LI. Try getting a 34 foot boat on a trailer through those streets, lol. Truck, boat, and trailer were a combined 63' length. Oh boy. And they had a parade which shut down the main street between us and the highway so we had to wait it out, blocking a residential area. Then there was the construction zone and then a back up due to a car fire. Three hours later we were crossing the Throgs Neck bridge (for $16) and we made it to New Jersey, lol. I now know why people never leave the island. I feel your frustration Tanya.


Oh, yes, I didn't even mention the tolls! $15 for the GW bridge and $8 for the Throgs Neck each way. All the other bridges/tunnels you only pay 1 way, but not this one. The GPS took me round about over the GW when I realized later I could have gone down the Thruway for 1/2 the price. Grrrrrr. If it weren't for Robert Moses and his gentrification and redlining City neighborhoods and destroying them, Long Island would still be rural with its potato and chicken farms. Now would that have been nice.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> You mean, you don't remember it?
> 
> Sue


Remember what? :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No, it is not a perfectionist thing, I am just plain tired of the pattern by the time it is finished. It is old news. I just want to move on to something exciting. It is all about the process for me, not about finishing. Now you know why my WIPs are in triple-digits. :lol:


I guess I was responding to your not liking them as opposed to just be tired of them. I get it. It's okay. I am a process person in some ways myself which is why I like small projects where I can try new things, get the hang of them and move on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are bracing for our big storm today. First time ever that I can remember them giving an actual blizzard warning, rather than a winter storm warning, to last from 1pm today until 6am Sunday. They are predicting over two feet. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then will be home until whenever. My DH is going to turn in the rental car and get my car back from being repaired after the accident on Monday.
> 
> Sue


Last night when I was knitting, my husband said I should be very happy to be in New Mexico and not VA anymore. Hope you didn't get blasted too bad. We were in Ohio and 60 degree weather when Goliath came through NM. We lived just outside Fredericksburg to the west and our driveway was a tenth of a mile long through the woods. Pretty when snowing but nearly impossible to get out. He had many late night meetings as a school superintendent and I am sure it didn't help that I parked my car at the top of the driveway and walked to the house rather than end up in the trees when we had lots of snow. After a few times of that, I ended up with a new all wheel drive car. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, I didn't even mention the tolls! $15 for the GW bridge and $8 for the Throgs Neck each way. All the other bridges/tunnels you only pay 1 way, but not this one. The GPS took me round about over the GW when I realized later I could have gone down the Thruway for 1/2 the price. Grrrrrr. If it weren't for Robert Moses and his gentrification and redlining City neighborhoods and destroying them, Long Island would still be rural with its potato and chicken farms. Now would that have been nice.


Biggest single toll was the Delaware river - $49. One would think that for that kind of money there would be fewer potholes, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, y'all are incorrigible. I signed up for Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace scarf, a/k/a/ BON. At least taking a year to complete it doesn't look bad, lol.

On a weird note, MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry. It has mistakes, obvious ones, hence weird. Maybe he is setting up a 'what happens when you go wrong' page, lol. Either way it is nice to be included.  Special design elements or no, I still love it. The second version is coming out much more true to his design. He does have some amazing designs and I will definitely make more of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your blizzard warning was on UK news this morning. Do stay safe!
Melanie, that drive was a marathon. I am glad you completed it successfully!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are bracing for our big storm today. Sue


Stay safe, Sue! We are getting a hard rain today with freezing rain, sleet, and snow tonight. Not looking forward to all the ice, but have my knitting chair by the window for light and have gathered all the afghans, so we are set.

Power out = no internet = extra knitting time. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--hope that blizzard misses you. Locally they are only predicting some flurries so thinking it is supposed to more eastward out to sea. Feeling blissfully spoiled at not having snow this year so far.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that cashmere will be great yarn for the scarf. Will you do beads or not?

Love the stained glass doors Ros. I also like the way the double door looks. 

Dodie, thanks so much for sharing your adventures. And Julie, thanks for getting it to the right place. It sure sounds like you enjoyed that tour. Glad no one was hurt with the motorcycle encounter. Must have been fun to see the kilts, taste the scotch, see handsome fellas and get to buy some nice plaids!

Tanya, I have been there, done that. Driving from New Jersey to LI to visit my sister in law would take forever - and then to be paying those extravagant tolls, just makes one not want to do that very often!!

Sue, glad you were able to get a nice lunch with your new friends. We are already getting the snow here. I would say we have about 4" and it is snowing steadily. I am not going anywhere and hope to get to knitting soon (after getting off the computer!) I think your area is supposed to get the brunt of the storm, so stay warm and safe and happy knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Dodie and Julie, for the continued tour.
> 
> Dodie, I hope you can get some good rest tonight.


From me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Biggest single toll was the Delaware river - $49. One would think that for that kind of money there would be fewer potholes, lol.


Was that toll with the boat in tow? Reminds you of the days when roads were private and you had to pay the owner to pass thru.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry....


How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty! 

And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Feeling blissfully spoiled at not having snow this year so far.


This is likely to jinx you!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, that cashmere will be great yarn for the scarf. Will you do beads or not?
> 
> Love the stained glass doors Ros. I also like the way the double door looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie --> Michael's Impeccable Yarn-like is about 685 yards. You might try going local if worried about using your card. Well I just use the gift cards that you buy at the store.. the closest Micheals to me is about a 4 hour trip one way!! but I appreciate the info... you never know when we will take off on a road trip 

Julie my Mom has been gone for 20 years now.. she passed at a young age.. so did my Dad.. the one who just passed away was my Step-Dad.. he is the one who raised me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is likely to jinx you!
> ;-)


Shhhhhh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Stay safe and warm Sue  And better not to knit if your eyes are closed


And from me, too, Sue, and to all of you who are in the path of this weather.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


Such a beauty. REally sorry I didn't do one with everyone.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, y'all are incorrigible. I signed up for Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace scarf, a/k/a/ BON. At least taking a year to complete it doesn't look bad, lol.
> 
> On a weird note, MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry. It has mistakes, obvious ones, hence weird. Maybe he is setting up a 'what happens when you go wrong' page, lol. Either way it is nice to be included.  Special design elements or no, I still love it. The second version is coming out much more true to his design. He does have some amazing designs and I will definitely make more of them.


Mistakes or not, you obviously did a great job on it. Congrats for the honor of being on his pattern page:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, y'all are incorrigible. I signed up for Elizabeth's 2016 Year of Lace scarf, a/k/a/ BON. At least taking a year to complete it doesn't look bad, lol.
> 
> On a weird note, MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry. It has mistakes, obvious ones, hence weird. Maybe he is setting up a 'what happens when you go wrong' page, lol. Either way it is nice to be included.  Special design elements or no, I still love it. The second version is coming out much more true to his design. He does have some amazing designs and I will definitely make more of them.


Like they say--if you can't see it from here it doesn't count. Congrats on getting such nice recognition for your work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> On a weird note, MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry. It has mistakes, obvious ones, hence weird. Maybe he is setting up a 'what happens when you go wrong' page, lol. Either way it is nice to be included.  Special design elements or no, I still love it. The second version is coming out much more true to his design. He does have some amazing designs and I will definitely make more of them.


That's great, Melanie! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


This looks great... I have several small balls of thread like what you are describing... I was thinking of doubling them and using them for a scarf or something.. this looks so nice I think I play with mine and see what I like best..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


It's so beautiful, Jane, and Tango looks great modeling it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--hope that blizzard misses you. Locally they are only predicting some flurries so thinking it is supposed to more eastward out to sea. Feeling blissfully spoiled at not having snow this year so far.


Well, we moved to NC so as not to have too much snow, but yet experience some. This may be too much!! Glad we are at least not getting the icy stuff so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, we moved to NC so as not to have too much snow, but yet experience some. This may be too much!! Glad we are at least not getting the icy stuff so far.


Oh, my, that's a lot of snow! Stay warm and safe!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


That looks so beautiful and lacey. Love the way the beads look in the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm sorry to hear your in pain too, Ronie. You are describing mine almost exactly. My pain management doc has lowered my meds significantly and the pain has really increased. It just makes me so tired.


my SIL uses some kind of Medical Marijuana treatment.. it doesn't get her high it just deals with the pain.. it is a oil or something.. she is funny she is very straight laced and a going into her 70's! to here her talk about it is quite comical..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


Really pretty and I love your model.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is pretty amazing that we've been in our new places for a year already. I am definitely settled in and happy here. I remember when you moved too Roni. That was when DFL started the lp.
> 
> Glad people enjoyed that blog about wips. I also thought she expressed my feelings well.
> 
> ...


Good memory!! I gifted my 'Winters Mirage' to the Realtor 

I went in and added you to my friends list  I am nimblenana


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


Tango has that 'is it over, yet?' look about him. Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Such a beauty. REally sorry I didn't do one with everyone.


Thank you, Tanya 
Actually, it is really quick to knit up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so beautiful, Jane, and Tango looks great modeling it!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That looks so beautiful and lacey. Love the way the beads look in the pattern.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Really pretty and I love your model.


Thank you, Babalou 
I love my model, too. ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros you are right!! your brother does have good taste .. Those doors are beautiful... thanks for the picture!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, lovely pics of your garden
> Bev, love your icy pics
> Melanie, your UHura is looking good
> Ronie, Amazon sells Marmite.
> ...


uh oh Sue now you did it!! you will now be seeing adds for the Marmite on your computer... that is if google knows what it is.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


Pretty, Jane, and a regal looking Tango!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Something happened on the PC computer last week so when I click on these files they only go to the download file and will not automatically open with Adobe Acrobat. If I open the download file in there is no way to change the file name. If if try to open the file there is a message that the file cannot be opened but the file URL is not available for making a change in it.
> 
> Have not been using the MAC as it is on overload and nothing opens easily. Need to try and get a larger hard drive I think.


I am noticing the same thing!! I thought it was because I changed to Firefox. I have some really strange things in my documents files.. some are just images of parts of pages.. like the G for google or the P for pinterest and the bird for twitter.. you know where they put all those links in one place so you can link over to them?? it is strange.. I spent way to much time deleting a lot of them yesterday...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, we moved to NC so as not to have too much snow, but yet experience some. This may be too much!! Glad we are at least not getting the icy stuff so far.


I think you still have warmer winters than up north so the snow melts more quickly and is less frequent. I think I could not only live with that, but actually learn to enjoy it as when very young. When relaxed it is easy to find the beauty in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Tango has that 'is it over, yet?' look about him. Beautiful!


Thank you, Elizabeth 
He made an escape attempt while we were mid-way through the "shoot."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty, Jane, and a regal looking Tango!


Thank you, Pam 
He shows that one off well, I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


That pattern shows up with such great definition. Beautiful and Tango seems happier with this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> There has been an effort to revive many traditional Native American cooking styles as part of the attempt to reclaim cultural pride and improve the health of NA peoples. Due to enforced removal politics/policies, stealth of land and essentially enforce impoverishment and disenfranchisement, Native peoples have some of the highest levels of diabetes and other health issues. As part of the need to work on health and identity issues, recipes have been collected and we all benefit by this with use of the internet for publicizing the information. Thus:
> 
> Here is what a super quick search turned up on Native American food/recipes. These site seem to be Native American put together so promise authenticity..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links... I was a member of SparkPeople for many years... it is a great site for lots of different things.. I am surprised to see that Fried Green Tomato's is a Cherokee dish ... my family has been making them for as long as I can remember


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey - a chance at a free Dogyarns pattern!
Quote from Ravelry page:


> Give us a chuckle!
> Post a funny here and receive the new A Touch of Pizzazz Socks pattern free if you have not already received it! Limited quantity on patterns, but no limit on laughs! Go for it!


http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3295915/76-100?jump=89#89


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> FREE TO JANUARY 26, 2016
> Pull Top Hearts by Lisa Gentry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pull-top-hearts
> I was going to wait to share this one but there is a time limit.
> ...


Thanks for the channel scarf... when my hubby pulls out one of my scarfs for our walks on the beach I think it is time I made him one of his own...  I realized that the only scarf that he has that I made is one with numerous mistakes in it..  poor guy.. and he is always so supportive of my work !


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That pattern shows up with such great definition. Beautiful and Tango seems happier with this one.


Thank you, Tanya 
Those twisted stitches looks like they are drawn on, don't they? This is what gave me the idea to twist the stitches in Michael's scarf.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, now that I caught up with the last 11 pages----
> 
> Yesterday was truly a driving marathon. Drove for about 7-8 hours and am amazed I am up and functioning, somewhat, since 5 a.m. today. You can see that my early a.m. posts here. And I nuts?
> 
> ...


oh my gosh I hope the burner was on low!! not to mention the cost of having the burner on all day!! was the pan ok?? I have gone outside with mine drying on the burner.. forgetting all about it and have come in to a red pan!!! not good... now I dry it with a paper towel and put it in a warm oven or on a warm but off burner to finish drying... I have to say.. these 'good' cast iron pans take a beating and keep on going.. I have had mine for over 20 years and it looks great still


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


This is gorgeous, Jane! It fits Tango perfectly!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


That looks so cozy warm! Love the tonal.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Uhura Jane!! it is very close to the same color and beads that I picked out for my 2016 scarf.. (Elizabeths scarf ) I wound the yarn yesterday.. I figured I could work this in lace weight since it is a short session a month  Tango looks like he is on a boat sailing off somewhere... the wind sure did kick up didn't it.. Just beautiful as always... 

That is great news Melanie!! and I agree he has some stunning designs.. your Uhura did turn out beautiful and I personally don't see any mistakes 

Julie thanks for transferring the information on Scotland for Dodie!! that was very nice of you... and I really enjoy reading about it..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


Wonderful! And kudos to Tango for sitting in the snow and cold.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, we moved to NC so as not to have too much snow, but yet experience some. This may be too much!! Glad we are at least not getting the icy stuff so far.


Brrr


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


Tango is such a good dog


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the channel scarf... when my hubby pulls out one of my scarfs for our walks on the beach I think it is time I made him one of his own...  I realized that the only scarf that he has that I made is one with numerous mistakes in it..  poor guy.. and he is always so supportive of my work !


   Good husbands are priceless.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your cowls are beautiful... I love them on Tango... and it just dawned on me that one would be perfect for my Fritz.. I have been trying to get a sweater that fits him _and_ looks good... his little chest is bare or nearly bare.. it is a Chihuahua trait  at least that is what we were told.. he is a short hair and his mom was a long hair.. so I don't see how that transfer over to him.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good husbands are priceless.


I agree!! some of my friends have 'other halfs' that make me shake my head in wonder...LOL I do feel fortunate that where I work now all of us have great husbands/boyfriends and they all seem to help out when we need extra muscle at work..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Stay safe Sue!! and all of you in the path of this storm... it does sound like a good time to knit.. I hope the power stay's on 

I spent a great deal of time getting my materials together for the 2016 scarf and am happy with my choices... especially since Janes Uhura is very close to the same colors  nothing like seeing the after results before I get started. 

I also see that the next clue for my CAFS is in.. I am eager to get that done... 

Thanks Toni for getting the link to the steeking party out there for Dodie!! I had so many pages to catch up with I couldn't remember where the link was.. hence the reason for printing it off when I saw it!! 

Well I need to get ready for work.. have a wonderful day/evening all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... when my hubby pulls out one of my scarfs for our walks on the beach I think it is time I made him one of his own...


I am trying to narrow down a pattern for a scarf for my neighbour in France. I want to get it cast on for knitting en route. I considered doing one like Michael's but that took so long to do with all of those cables - but if I didn't twist the stitches it would go faster, just the same. He would love it, I know.

This is now a strong candidate because it is reversible. The sizes are: WEE, NOT SO WEE & FRIGGIN HUGE.

The others on the short list are:
Jaggered Horizon by Leah Oliver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jaggered-horizon

Free Spirit by Aistė Butkevičienė
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-spirit-4

Manly Scarf by Snips Knits - I can't find a link for this one.

Opinions?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh I hope the burner was on low!! ...


I meant to ask about this, Tanya.
Was your pan ruined? Apart from escaping a fire, I'd hate to lose one of my cast iron pans/pots.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is gorgeous, Jane! It fits Tango perfectly!


Thanks, Elizabeth 
I like how it shows off the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That looks so cozy warm! Love the tonal.


Thank you - I had planned on keeping this for myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Uhura Jane!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> it is very close to the same color and beads that I picked out for my 2016 scarf...


Can't go wrong with burgundy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Jane. Think Tango thinks he got short changed. Where is the total body cover?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful! And kudos to Tango for sitting in the snow and cold.


Thank you, Melanie 
Well, he did express his lack of enthusiasm by trying to escape but it was cold so I have to forgive him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Tango is such a good dog


My precious puppy


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. Tango does look regal. It's all in a day's work for him.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your cowls are beautiful... I love them on Tango... and it just dawned on me that one would be perfect for my Fritz...


Thank you, Ronie 
Show Fritz the pic of it on Tango & see what he thinks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he was probably thinking "the things I do for my mistress, like freezing my butt off".

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Wonderful! And kudos to Tango for sitting in the snow and cold.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks great, Jane. Think Tango thinks he got short changed. Where is the total body cover?


Thank you, Sue 
I guess he'll keep this one for warmer weather.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane. Tango does look regal. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the links... I was a member of SparkPeople for many years... it is a great site for lots of different things.. I am surprised to see that Fried Green Tomato's is a Cherokee dish ... my family has been making them for as long as I can remember


Glad the links are good ones for you. So interesting to discover where our history comes from. I think it gives us a broader appreciation of what so many people and cultures have contributed to our lives.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> Those twisted stitches looks like they are drawn on, don't they? This is what gave me the idea to twist the stitches in Michael's scarf.


I like them, too for the same reason.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


It's so beautiful, too, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh I hope the burner was on low!! not to mention the cost of having the burner on all day!! was the pan ok?? I have gone outside with mine drying on the burner.. forgetting all about it and have come in to a red pan!!! not good... now I dry it with a paper towel and put it in a warm oven or on a warm but off burner to finish drying... I have to say.. these 'good' cast iron pans take a beating and keep on going.. I have had mine for over 20 years and it looks great still


Yes fortunately the flame was on low and it was one of the smaller burners. I wasn't drying the pan, just didn't turn it off when I took out my food. That is the beauty of iron now, isn't it. Have you ever used/burned ironwood? It is the hardest wood we have and it has absolutely deserved its name. All my cast iron is old and came to me used so have no idea how old they are. They are indestructible!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane your cowls are beautiful... I love them on Tango... and it just dawned on me that one would be perfect for my Fritz.. I have been trying to get a sweater that fits him _and_ looks good... his little chest is bare or nearly bare.. it is a Chihuahua trait  at least that is what we were told.. he is a short hair and his mom was a long hair.. so I don't see how that transfer over to him.. LOL


I have seen lots of knitted dog coat patterns so with a bit of looking I am sure you will find one that works for him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so beautiful, too, Jane.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to narrow down a pattern for a scarf for my neighbour in France. I want to get it cast on for knitting en route. I considered doing one like Michael's but that took so long to do with all of those cables - but if I didn't twist the stitches it would go faster, just the same. He would love it, I know.
> 
> This is now a strong candidate because it is reversible. The sizes are: WEE, NOT SO WEE & FRIGGIN HUGE.
> 
> ...


Either of them would work. I have found that men like the simple textures. Have done a few checkered texture or diagonal texture that go over well. Also found, surprisingly that men often gravitate to bright reds or cranberry color instead of the tried and true darker/neutral colors. I have one who wants purple--he is another purple person.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Jaggered Horizon by Leah Oliver
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jaggered-horizon
> 
> Free Spirit by Aistė Butkevičienė
> ...


My vote is for Free Spirit. But this could be because the other pattern is the same as the throw rug in the mud room.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I've been away from this pattern long enough that I am having to _read the directions_. How horrible is that? :roll:


I have found that is just when I NEED to read the pattern. I think that I know it, but have been away from it long enough to forget important things, like when to change the needle size, etc.

Tanya, glad you made it through yesterday without any damage. Sounds like one of those days. Are you going to get any of the big snow? Maybe you can catch a couple of days to stay at home. 

Sue, stay safe and warm. Knit up a storm inside to match the storm outside. 

COngrats, Melanie. So glad that your Uhura is up on Mario's page. 

Caryn, I CO this morning. Yes, I am beading. 

Beautiful Uhura, Jane!!! It looks cold out there. I love Tango in your 3 Wishes Cowl.  And he looks great in Toni's Forest Paths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, that cashmere will be great yarn for the scarf. Will you do beads or not?
> 
> Love the stained glass doors Ros. I also like the way the double door looks.
> 
> ...


Happy to help out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


And you can see the wind in Tango's face- what a patient fellow he is for you, Jane!
Hopefully one day I will have something looking a bit like your Uhura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ronie --> Michael's Impeccable Yarn-like is about 685 yards. You might try going local if worried about using your card. Well I just use the gift cards that you buy at the store.. the closest Micheals to me is about a 4 hour trip one way!! but I appreciate the info... you never know when we will take off on a road trip
> 
> Julie my Mom has been gone for 20 years now.. she passed at a young age.. so did my Dad.. the one who just passed away was my Step-Dad.. he is the one who raised me


Thanks for the clarification Ronie- it can be hard to remember everyone's biographical details. My mum also passed younger than I had anticipated. So you mourn two dads, really. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, my, that's a lot of snow! Stay warm and safe!


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty, Jane, and a regal looking Tango!


" " " " " " 
regal if a little windy. Methinks you will be glad to be in France so soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth
> He made an escape attempt while we were mid-way through the "shoot."


lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


Lovely rich red- is it knit in the round?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Uhura Jane!! it is very close to the same color and beads that I picked out for my 2016 scarf.. (Elizabeths scarf ) I wound the yarn yesterday.. I figured I could work this in lace weight since it is a short session a month  Tango looks like he is on a boat sailing off somewhere... the wind sure did kick up didn't it.. Just beautiful as always...
> 
> That is great news Melanie!! and I agree he has some stunning designs.. your Uhura did turn out beautiful and I personally don't see any mistakes
> 
> Julie thanks for transferring the information on Scotland for Dodie!! that was very nice of you... and I really enjoy reading about it..


Just happened to be online at the right moment- Dodie was exceptionally tired, and I was glad to help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have found that is just when I NEED to read the pattern. I think that I know it, but have been away from it long enough to forget important things, like when to change the needle size, etc.
> 
> Tanya, glad you made it through yesterday without any damage. Sounds like one of those days. Are you going to get any of the big snow? Maybe you can catch a couple of days to stay at home.
> 
> ...


Bev--thanx for the concern. Yesterday went okay except for that long and tedious driving. We are not expecting any of the storm--so far. Am just keeping an eye on the weather. Today is an in house day. Took me all morning to get together to bring in firewood and was down to 2 piles of coas in the stove before I thru me out to bring some in. Freezing was not getting any more comfortable :roll:

Working on the reports from yesterdays jobs so it will be very quiet and sedentary. Am even having a hard time mustering the energy to them but they are getting done. Maybe knitting later on today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to narrow down a pattern for a scarf for my neighbour in France. I want to get it cast on for knitting en route. I considered doing one like Michael's but that took so long to do with all of those cables - but if I didn't twist the stitches it would go faster, just the same. He would love it, I know.
> 
> This is now a strong candidate because it is reversible. The sizes are: WEE, NOT SO WEE & FRIGGIN HUGE.
> 
> ...


I will not be any help at all because I like all of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Uhuru, looks stunning, Jane. It suits Tango to a T :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that looks very snowy to me. Go carefully!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


Very pretty in pink :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> .....
> 
> Foliage Hat by Irina Dmitrieva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foliage-hat-2


Those little cables around and between the leaves is a really nice touch on this hat. Thank you, Jane!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


Tango, regal in red. Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to narrow down a pattern for a scarf for my neighbour in France. I want to get it cast on for knitting en route. I considered doing one like Michael's but that took so long to do with all of those cables - but if I didn't twist the stitches it would go faster, just the same. He would love it, I know.
> 
> This is now a strong candidate because it is reversible. The sizes are: WEE, NOT SO WEE & FRIGGIN HUGE.
> 
> ...


I like the 'Free Spirit' the best.. then I saw I have it in my library..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Ronie- it can be hard to remember everyone's biographical details. My mum also passed younger than I had anticipated. So you mourn two dads, really. Hugs.


Thank you Julie!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I will not be any help at all because I like all of them.


Me, too, and I think any one of them would be great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> Show Fritz the pic of it on Tango & see what he thinks.


He is so patient with me trying new things on him.. he really loves his little jackets.. I have a pattern (material) for one that has a hood..  he is so picky and doesn't like his feet wet or the rain falling on him...

I'll find a good one... so far I have done best just winging it..LOL I do think a large cowl would suit him though...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Julie!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I like the 'Free Spirit' the best.. then I saw I have it in my library..


....so do I :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Free through Sunday with the coupon code Paradise:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raised-diamond-points-scarf-shawl-or-blanket


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I have found that men like the simple textures....Also found, surprisingly that men often gravitate to bright reds or cranberry color instead of the tried and true darker/neutral colors...


This guy would probably request lace if I asked him. He is a real character. He used to work with the circus.
I already have a dark maroon yarn in mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My vote is for Free Spirit.


I would skip the fringe, though.


> But this could be because the other pattern is the same as the throw rug in the mud room.


Right - I wouldn't want him wiping his feet in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Beautiful Uhura, Jane!!! It looks cold out there. I love Tango in your 3 Wishes Cowl.  And he looks great in Toni's Forest Paths.


Thank you very much, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you can see the wind in Tango's face- what a patient fellow he is for you, Jane!


Gotta love him!


> Hopefully one day I will have something looking a bit like your Uhura.


I am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely rich red- is it knit in the round?


Yes - it is Toni's pattern that we did a party on back in November.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Uhuru, looks stunning, Jane. It suits Tango to a T :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty in pink :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tango, regal in red. Lovely :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
I hope that I will look as good in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I like the 'Free Spirit' the best.. then I saw I have it in my library..


I think that I shared it a while back, actually.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ....so do I :thumbup:


Free spirit seems to be the most popular.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for that last entry on the Raised Diamonds...it's now on my hard drive. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am looking forward to seeing it!
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> And you can see the wind in Tango's face- what a patient fellow he is for you, Jane!
> 
> Gotta love him!


I think we are all very taken with your Tango. I am hoping he makes this trip to France in better shape, than what happened last year- we were all getting so worried about him.
I am working on the second Leila Shrug- the commissioned one- because I am pretty certain I am running short of yarn- I forgot to take it with me when I went to the Emporium on Thursday- so I'm uncertain if I can find a suitable cream to finish mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ... the mitts finished this evening .


Very nice, Ann!
:thumbup: 
Looking forward ro seeing Uhura - right side out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This guy would probably request lace if I asked him. He is a real character. He used to work with the circus.
> I already have a dark maroon yarn in mind.


Well that does it then. You must throw in some gold or silver glitz for him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it is Toni's pattern that we did a party on back in November.


I would have been busy knitting my green Gansey- that is now waiting for Autumn, before I attempt to work it again. expected maximum today 27* but we are usually slightly hotter, being that bit inland of the Airport where they take the reading.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


These came out so nicely. And they look like they have some warmth to them, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we are all very taken with your Tango.


He is a real character, Julie. 


> I am hoping he makes this trip to France in better shape, than what happened last year- we were all getting so worried about him.


I was very worried - I thought that I was going to lose him.


> I am pretty certain I am running short of yarn... I'm uncertain if I can find a suitable cream to finish mine.


Oh, poop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


Very swish! Pity we can't see the shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Free through Sunday with the coupon code Paradise:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raised-diamond-points-scarf-shawl-or-blanket


Knitting Nuances had a whole tutorial, maybe a month ago, on this and other similar techniques. Learning them will definitely add to our knitting tool box


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


Great blue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I think we are all very taken with your Tango.
> 
> He is a real character, Julie.
> ...


And he is in middle age at least now, I think.
It is rather a bore- 1 oz balls do NOT go very far- I am joining in before a complete repeat of the 16 rows.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

ALL of your knitting projects are beautiful, Jane! Tango does such a good job of showing them off for you. 

Great mitts, Ann! I'm looking forward to seeing your Uhura, also. 

Traveling with a trailer is an adventure in itself, much less all of those toll roads you have mentioned. The last trip to the Black Hills, before I rode my own bike, I got to drive the chase vehicle with the big fat wide trailer with all of the stuff that didn't fit on the bikes. Was that ever fun going through each and every bridge under construction of the 500+ miles between southern Minnesota and western South Dakota. :thumbdown:

Dodie and Ronie, I hope you can get some relief from your pain soon. I would direct you to the website for our chiropractors, but it is under construction.

All of you in the east with the wind and snow, I hope your electricity stays on and you can enjoy your knitting time - off of the ice. Stay safe!


Thanks for all of the great patterns. I really need them.  (Actually, I really like the different ideas they stimulate.  )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, your mitts are so pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ALL of your knitting projects are beautiful, Jane! Tango does such a good job of showing them off for you. ..


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


Those look lovely, Ann!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


Being warm at home definitely makes it much prettier.

It began to get very gray here this afternoon and remained bitterly cold all day. Thank goodness for lots of blankets. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now...


I love looking out on a snowstorm when I am nice & snug indoors. Hopefully, there won't be as much snow as they have forecasted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


It is still making our news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love looking out on a snowstorm when I am nice & snug indoors. Hopefully, there won't be as much snow as they have forecasted.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some snow expected Saturday nite but not too bad-- 2-4." Then warmer temps into the high 30's and maybe even low 40's so hopefully it will melt out quickly.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and your help, especially Julie and Jane. I did get some good rest last night and feel better today.

I have a favor to ask. I can not find where MMario put his pattern for the Uhura shawl. My chart #2 needs to be replaced as it has writing all over it and I can't find the pattern on Ravelry. Could someone please point me in the right direction or copy the #2 and send it to me. I would certainly appreciate it. Thanks.

Mull island shortly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and your help, especially Julie and Jane. I did get some good rest last night and feel better today.
> 
> I have a favor to ask. I can not find where MMario put his pattern for the Uhura shawl. My chart #2 needs to be replaced as it has writing all over it and I can't find the pattern on Ravelry. Could someone please point me in the right direction or copy the #2 and send it to me. I would certainly appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> Mull island shortly!


I have sent you a PM, Dodie. Glad I was able to help out last night, I look forward to your memories of Mull- I've only ever seen the island over the sea- never been there- although my dad had so many tales to tell of his adventures there.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.

Another WIP finished!

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Snow has arrived in Georgia and is accumulating. The deck is a sheet of ice from the rain earlier today. Winter has arrived!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens...


Great work, Sue - she'll love them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work, Sue - she'll love them.


I reckon so! they do look lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


They look great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Snow has arrived in Georgia and is accumulating. The deck is a sheet of ice from the rain earlier today. Winter has arrived!


Stay warm and safe, Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


These do look good in that yellow. Very nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Snow has arrived in Georgia and is accumulating. The deck is a sheet of ice from the rain earlier today. Winter has arrived!


Don't go ice skating without your skates now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Join the club! Be careful out there. We started with dry roadways thank goodness, but our problem will be with the sheer volume. My DH has blown the snow once so far. They are suggesting shoveling every four hours so, but obviously that won't happen at night, and we are expecting a good accumulation overnight. For the first time ever, our church has already announced they will not be holding services on Sunday.

This storm is a great opportunity to stay inside, keep warm, and knit!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Snow has arrived in Georgia and is accumulating. The deck is a sheet of ice from the rain earlier today. Winter has arrived!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful view, best seen from indoors for the next couple of days. My brother in NJ is well stocked with beer and the snow blower has been checked and started on the first pull.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay warm and safe, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Pam. I have knitting and a book to read, so I am all set. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This storm is a great opportunity to stay inside, keep warm, and knit!Sue


Absolutely! You have it worse than we do, but we are supposed to get dumped on sometime in the middle of the night. We are still in the foothills, not the mountains proper, so hoping it will not be as bad. My driveway goes uphill, so there is no temptation to try to get out and about tomorrow. We have knitting, books to read, and peanut butter sandwich fixings, so we are all set to hunker down inside.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, love your mitts. I hope to cast those on sometime next week. 

Sue, thanks for the picture. Stay safe and warm.  You too, Elizabeth and anyone else out there in way of this storm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is sort of strange contemplating a weekend without any of the normal activities. Usually I am up early on Saturday to go to my jazzercise class, then on Sunday morning to go to church, but both of these are cancelled. I am quite happy just to relax and knit.

I am a little concerned about my DD, Amy, as she had to work today (she is a psych nurse). She has had to work a double shift due to the weather. My SIL said she took in meds and clothing and food for several days. Being diabetic, she has to be prepared. I am assuming she will be sleeping there tonight as she is due to work again at 7am. With this storm forecast to last into Sunday, I imagine it will be the same again tomorrow, and who knows about Sunday. I am hoping my SIL will be able to make it up to the hospital maybe on Sunday, if the roads are clear, to clear her car off, as it is likely to be snowed in under a couple of feet of snow, and with her health issues she probably does not have the stamina to clear it by herself. I know she will be exhausted working double shifts. Otherwise all the rest of the family are safe at their respective homes.

Hopefully this will be the only snow of the winter.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Absolutely! You have it worse than we do, but we are supposed to get dumped on sometime in the middle of the night. We are still in the foothills, not the mountains proper, so hoping it will not be as bad. My driveway goes uphill, so there is no temptation to try to get out and about tomorrow. We have knitting, books to read, and peanut butter sandwich fixings, so we are all set to hunker down inside.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm pretty tired tonight so I'll try to catch up on the trip either tomorrow or Sun. We do still have another week don't we?

Good luck to all of you that are in the track of the storm that is coming tonight. Stay home and stay warm.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We have some snow on the ground...Not sure when Central Indiana will get hit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great mitts, Sue! Your GD will enjoy them. 

I like hearing that everyone is prepared and in a safe place. 

We got snow today also. It is just light and fluffy though, not much.

Has anyone heard from Chris? 

Here's hoping your daughter, Amy, gets extra long breaks and opportunities to rest, Sue.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is sort of strange contemplating a weekend without any of the normal activities. Usually I am up early on Saturday to go to my jazzercise class, then on Sunday morning to go to church, but both of these are cancelled. I am quite happy just to relax and knit.
> 
> I am a little concerned about my DD, Amy, as she had to work today (she is a psych nurse). She has had to work a double shift due to the weather. My SIL said she took in meds and clothing and food for several days. Being diabetic, she has to be prepared. I am assuming she will be sleeping there tonight as she is due to work again at 7am. With this storm forecast to last into Sunday, I imagine it will be the same again tomorrow, and who knows about Sunday. I am hoping my SIL will be able to make it up to the hospital maybe on Sunday, if the roads are clear, to clear her car off, as it is likely to be snowed in under a couple of feet of snow, and with her health issues she probably does not have the stamina to clear it by herself. I know she will be exhausted working double shifts. Otherwise all the rest of the family are safe at their respective homes.
> 
> ...


With the crazy weather patterns, who knows!?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


That looks so pretty but deadly. Stay warm and knit! That goes for everyone who has snow, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


She will love them as they are so pretty and sunny!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am a little concerned about my DD, Amy...


I am sure that Amy will be fine - she's in the right spot to be taken care of, anyway. But it is a mother's job to worry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...We do still have another week don't we?...


Yes - lots of time for the next instalment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Has anyone heard from Chris? ...


I was wondering about her, as well, but she made a post in the DogHouse yesterday so she must be okay. She had only been able to connect at work, for a while, so maybe they are keeping her busy.
Chris, are your ears burning? ;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

A shout out to Chris, we miss you.

Sue, I'll be praying for Amy this weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a few more scarf patterns suitable for men that I came across yesterday while trying to track down a link for the Manly Scarf.

Easy Man's Muffler by Laurel Murphy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mans-muffler

Karins Gansey Scarf by Tina Hees
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karins-gansey-scarf

Grey Goose by Ellen Jamie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-goose


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checked local weather which of course is frigid and gray. A dusting was predicted but this a.m. it is up to 2-4" and I did not contract for anyone to snow plow the driveway this year. I guess there will be a lot of exercise ahead for me.

But did see the City is due for a big fall so will contact my daughter to ensure she is okay. Main concern is that her building has heat! It is not managed well at all.

This a.m. the person who wanted/wants me to knit her a coat is due to come over to discuss this. Will see what she is really ready to finance, but I am excited to explore this with her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a few more scarf patterns suitable for men that I came across yesterday while trying to track down a link for the Manly Scarf.
> 
> Easy Man's Muffler by Laurel Murphy
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mans-muffler
> ...


All of these are nice but the Grey Goose grabs me.

So many ways to create simply textured fabric.

And working in a finer yarn like a fingering alpaca or cashmere blend and doing the simplest of pattern (just to keep the knitter from going batts) would make a gorgeous scarf for men. I think men do respond to the softness and richness of the feel of the yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. We have an old home, so it has high ceilings etc. we put those doors in. When we were browsing I fell in love with those doors so it is double doors and a sidelight on either side. A couple of years later my brother was building a house and he went looking for pretty doors. He ended up choosing the exact same ones, but he went for a single door and a sidelight on either side. He had totatally forgotten that we had the same ones. He offered to change his mind and choose something different. I told him not to bother as he has good taste!!!😉😉💞 p. 61


Love those doors, Ros.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a few more scarf patterns suitable for men that I came across yesterday while trying to track down a link for the Manly Scarf.
> 
> Easy Man's Muffler by Laurel Murphy
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mans-muffler
> ...


Have added these to my Ravelry Library!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone wanted to know about protein in Marmite:

from the label there's 0.9 g per serve, 17.4g in 100g, but no-one would have that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fat <0.1
carbohydrate 0.8g
- sugar 0.6g
Dietary fibre 0.5g
sodium 166mg
potassium 143mg
thiamin 035mg
riboflavin0.45 mg
niacin2.5 mg
folate 100 mug (no scientific symbols that I know how to locate!
vitamin B12 0,5mug
iron 1.5 mg.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that Amy will be fine - she's in the right spot to be taken care of, anyway. But it is a mother's job to worry.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is what we woke up to this morning. No surprise!
We got out of bed when Max, our mini Schnauzer told us he needed to go. So threw on clothes over Pj's and went downstairs. It definitely turned into a blizzard overnight. Dogs didn't want to go, so I cleared a little path andspot right down to the grass. (With snow forecast until tomorrow we will have to do it again, I am sure). He also cleared our front porch and on our front patio. Max, out of desperation, used one of our porch rails. Not much fun being a little fog when the snow is taller than you are.

I think it is going to be a day of knitting, then doing a little clearing outside. We have a snowblower that Paul will use, but I don't want him overdoing it. We have our GS here but he left his boots at home.

Now it is time for a nice cooked breakfast. I do feel a little invigorated after shoveling!

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the shots of the dogs Sue, waiting patiently to go back inside, probably thinking they wish they had opposable thumbs so they could operate the door handles, lol. Stay warm and enjoy your day with your GS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning. No surprise!
> We got out of bed when Max, our mini Schnauzer told us he needed to go. So threw on clothes over Pj's and went downstairs. It definitely turned into a blizzard overnight. Dogs didn't want to go, so I cleared a little path andspot right down to the grass. (With snow forecast until tomorrow we will have to do it again, I am sure). He also cleared our front porch and on our front patio. Max, out of desperation, used one of our porch rails. Not much fun being a little fog when the snow is taller than you are.
> 
> I think it is going to be a day of knitting, then doing a little clearing outside. We have a snowblower that Paul will use, but I don't want him overdoing it. We have our GS here but he left his boots at home.
> ...


That is a lot, Sue! Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-marmite.htm

So Marmite is another big money maker made from commercial waste product filled with lots of added things to flavor it.

Interesting that this article refers to the US as an ex-colony of the UK. You can tell who wrote it (LOL)

And on this site there is a link on the right side about animal facts that you will find fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning. ..


Yes - good plan, Sue. A nice breakfast & then settle down to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On the same topic:-

http://www.sanitarium.co.nz/products/spreads/marmite


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, we had to drive our boat home from a marina on the south coast of LI. Try getting a 34 foot boat on a trailer through those streets, lol. Truck, boat, and trailer were a combined 63' length. Oh boy. And they had a parade which shut down the main street between us and the highway so we had to wait it out, blocking a residential area. Then there was the construction zone and then a back up due to a car fire. Three hours later we were crossing the Throgs Neck bridge (for $16) and we made it to New Jersey, lol. I now know why people never leave the island. I feel your frustration Tanya.


Hope you had some knitting with you,, Melanie. What a pain. And for you too, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Snow shoveling definitely warms and invigorates you. Like bringing in loads of firewood. Is that ruler really reading 17?" Very hard to read even after enlarging the screen. That is a lot of snow! 

Those poor little pooches, tho--they do not look so happy with the weather.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hope you had some knitting with you,, Melanie. What a pain. And for you too, Tanya.


No, didn't take any with me. It would not have worked, especially on the drive home as it was dark most of the way and I had to be ready to move a couple of feet every minute or so. Knitting, even if I could have seen what I was doing, would have been frustrating prompting lots of mistakes. Fortunately there is a good classical radio station within the area so it kept me somewhat calm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, 17". 
They don't like the snow.. We'll be making sure they have a path out.

Sue quote=tamarque]Sue--Snow shoveling definitely warms and invigorates you. Like bringing in loads of firewood. Is that ruler really reading 17?" Very hard to read even after enlarging the screen. That is a lot of snow!

Those poor little pooches, tho--they do not look so happy with the weather.[/quote]


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I think it is going to be a day of knitting, then doing a little clearing outside. We have a snowblower that Paul will use, but I don't want him overdoing it. We have our GS here but he left his boots at home.
> 
> Now it is time for a nice cooked breakfast. I do feel a little invigorated after shoveling!
> 
> Sue


Wow, Sue! That looks like a prime knitting day for sure!

There is wonderful 'snowman making' snow on the ground, but not much. Maybe half an inch. The kids will have fun with it, though. Roads are icy, so I'm not even considering going out. Winds are tremendous - just saw a large sapling get blown so hard the top touched the ground. Yes, I agree wholeheartedly, Sue. A fabulous day to stay inside and knit!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wow, Sue! That looks like a prime knitting day for sure!
> 
> There is wonderful 'snowman making' snow on the ground, but not much. Maybe half an inch. The kids will have fun with it, though. Roads are icy, so I'm not even considering going out. Winds are tremendous - just saw a large sapling get blown so hard the top touched the ground. Yes, I agree wholeheartedly, Sue. A fabulous day to stay inside and knit!


It is pretty windy here, too. It is the greyness of the day that gets to me most. Very hard to motivate when there is no sun and house is cold and it is cold outside.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my ! Nearly finished my reply and clicked some ad and off it went .
Now I realise why some people put several posts up at once .Will come back soon and do it all again .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Sue. It does look deep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh my ! Nearly finished my reply and clicked some ad and off it went .
> Now I realise why some people put several posts up at once .Will come back soon and do it all again .


It is pretty exasperating when it vanishes into the ether! What is your weather like today, Ann?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Great work, Sue - she'll love them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so! they do look lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I really would like to make some if them. A great way to use some of those odd balls of leftover yarn.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I really like this pattern. It is so pretty.

Sue


tamarque said:


> These do look good in that yellow. Very nice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is very windy and snow is blowing. I imagine we will probably have several sessions clearing outside today. Then I can come inside and do my knitting!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Beautiful view, best seen from indoors for the next couple of days. My brother in NJ is well stocked with beer and the snow blower has been checked and started on the first pull.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I really do like that 3 wishes cowl Jane. It has such nice texture and of course is shown wonderfully on Tango! 
The Forest Paths turned out great too. It really opened up after blocking - guess your blocking method worked well  Red does look good on Tango. Smart guy too, trying to escape to warm house!

Love all the new scarves for men patterns. All in my library now. I like that Free Spirit one also. Ronie, hope your husband gets his well deserved new scarf and that Fritz gets his new coat!

Love how your mitts look Ann. The look like they fit you well! That color looks like it would go with my cable and lace scarf perfectly. :lol: 

Well Sue, looks like you got the brunt of the storm! Looks so pretty in that night time picture. It is good exercise to shovel and the cold air is invigorating, but I also worry about my dh overdoing. My dogs get very playful in the snow and run around after each other. Then they come in and get everything all wet!
We got about 6 ", but now I see it is coming down again.

Sue, your mitts also look great on and I am sure your GD will love them.

Elizabeth, I think the ice is definately more dangerous than a lot of snow! Be so careful if you have to step out.

Tanya, hope things go well for your commission with the lady who wants a coat! That will be quite an undertaking if it all works out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Look at all of that snow! That is a lot to come down in a short time. I bet your dogs enjoyed getting back inside as much as you did, Sue.  

I wonder how much Caryn got last night?

We have a strong south wind blowing this morning. I won't be going out unless I have to either. These winds are always so bitter. Tomorrow will be pretty nice though.

Yeah for peanut butter and knitting! Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh I really do like that 3 wishes cowl Jane. It has such nice texture and of course is shown wonderfully on Tango!
> The Forest Paths turned out great too. It really opened up after blocking - guess your blocking method worked well  Red does look good on Tango. Smart guy too, trying to escape to warm house!
> 
> Love all the new scarves for men patterns. All in my library now. I like that Free Spirit one also. Ronie, hope your husband gets his well deserved new scarf and that Fritz gets his new coat!
> ...


Well, look who posted at the same time!  I am glad to hear all is well where you are Caryn.

Thanks to whomever (Jane?) mentioned that Chris posted in the doghouse. My mama instincts must be kicking in this morning. It is nice to know everyone is ok. 

Have fun planning that coat, Tanya! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, for the marmite nutritional information. What a interesting spread it must be.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, I need to get off of here, but have any of you seen this shawl? It is so cool what she did with yarn overs. :thumbup:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves-triangle

Happy Knitting and Staying Safe Day!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It looks a bit wrinkly, but will block out well.


Looks gorgeous Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh I really do like that 3 wishes cowl Jane. It has such nice texture and of course is shown wonderfully on Tango!


Lily certainly works wonder with lace & texture & beads, doesn't she?


> The Forest Paths turned out great too. It really opened up after blocking - guess your blocking method worked well  Red does look good on Tango.


I guess that I was thinking "outside the box." ;-)
I am looking forward to wearing it. Thank you for the lovely pattern, Toni. 


> I like that Free Spirit one also.


The crowd favourite - I think that I'll go with that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, look who posted at the same time!  I am glad to hear all is well where you are Caryn.
> 
> Thanks to whomever (Jane?) mentioned that Chris posted in the doghouse. My mama instincts must be kicking in this morning. It is nice to know everyone is ok.
> 
> Have fun planning that coat, Tanya! :thumbup:


Yes, it will be fun. Am thinking of Knit Picks worsted weight because the price is good and there will be so much needed. The pick she gave me is a wool/acrylic/mohair blend so a little bit of loft to the fabric. Still not sure of what she expects with costs so am being reserved in my expectations till we talk about it. The coat is knee length with a large shawl collar and loose sleeves with a big turn up cuff. It is a very loose fit, so lots of knitting. The fabric is a woven texture, so not straight SS. At least this is what the picture is.

I am thinking this will take a minimum of a month to do working almost full time. Cost of yarn at least $200 if not expensive. Cost of labor? Way more than she can afford I think. Even at $10/hour (way too cheap) for about 120 hours is $1200 + yarn. Does this figuring sound reasonable in whole or part? I really could use some specific feed back.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The first week in February.


That came around fast!!! Seems like you there yesterday!!! I hope Michael will get to visit you there. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok, I need to get off of here, but have any of you seen this shawl? It is so cool what she did with yarn overs. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves-triangle
> 
> Happy Knitting and Staying Safe Day!!!


That is interesting. Has almost an optical illusion effect.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm sorry to hear your in pain too, Ronie. You are describing mine almost exactly. My pain management doc has lowered my meds significantly and the pain has really increased. It just makes me so tired.


I'm so sorry that you both are dealing with pain. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh my ! Nearly finished my reply and clicked some ad and off it went .
> Now I realise why some people put several posts up at once .Will come back soon and do it all again .


The Tyranny of Inanimate Objects!!!!! That actually was the title of a cartoony book many moons ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the marmite nutritional information. What a interesting spread it must be.


I know Tanya believes it to be industrial gunk, but for us ordinary mortals it can keep body and soul together in hard times. Brewers Yeast is manufactured as a separate product here, rather than being a by-product of beer-making.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is interesting.
Free today only code = SLM12K
Turtle Shell Cowl by Beth Johnson (MumblesMummy)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-shell-cowl

Bienvenidas Cardigan by Vera Sanon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bienvenidas-cardigan

I know that I have seen this before but I dont have it in my files. Something makes me think that the file wasnt available when I found it before.
Spring: flowers and butterflies by Katherine Bryant
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-flowers-and-butterflies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok, I need to get off of here, but have any of you seen this shawl? It is so cool what she did with yarn overs. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves-triangle
> 
> Happy Knitting and Staying Safe Day!!!


Works out at $9.50 NZD- bit pricey for me, but interesting design.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A long tiring journey Tanya .relax now .
Wonderful, for you Melanie ,to be selected by MMario.
Those with snow and ice take care .
Beautiful itemis Jane .I know you said Tango doesn't like a fuss but he makes me want to grab hold for a hug .
I now know why I was sent a pattern for the socks .Wasn't even sure I was allowed to add a picture .
There Is a privately owned toll bridge near me .It crosses the Ship Canal and costs 12 p roughly 18 American cents .
Wonder if Washington in Newcastle NE England was based on Long Island .An absolute nightmare to find your way around .Sue may know of it 
It was reasonably mild earlier but has gone quite cold Julie .I have turned the heating up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> That came around fast!!! Seems like you there yesterday!!!


My departure date has been put off for a bit, unfortunately. Something has come up. I hope that I'll get there sometime next month.


> I hope Michael will get to visit you there.


We are hoping that he will get some time at the end of term.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Beautiful itemis Jane .


Thank you, Ann ;-)


> I know you said Tango doesn't like a fuss but he makes me want to grab hold for a hug .


Me, too, but he remains aloof most of the time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We are hoping that he will get some time at the end of term.


That's a shame you've been delayed, I hope everything is ok and it's just a minor hiccup!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page....


Congrats, Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats, Ros. That is recognition of your great knitting from a well known designer.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is interesting.
> Free today only code = SLM12K
> Turtle Shell Cowl by Beth Johnson (MumblesMummy)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-shell-cowl
> ...


That Haapsalu (?sp) shawl is magnificent, thanks for these, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congrats, Ros. That is recognition of your great knitting from a well known designer.
> 
> Sue


Missed Ros' post somehow! That is wonderful recognition of a very fine knitter.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, Anne. I had missed your reply as I didn't go back far enough. I will look it up.
> 
> My niece that came on Monday saw a cute slouch hat pattern on my table and hinted that it would be a great present because she didn't have a nice one. So I had to put one on the needles last night so I'm a day behind on my adventure in Scotland. I'll get to it as soon as I read the new pages.


Love to see a photo of that slouchy hat Dodie.💞


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Link for Dodie

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/a-big-comfy-doghouse

Well done Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> A long tiring journey Tanya .relax now .
> Wonderful, for you Melanie ,to be selected by MMario.
> Those with snow and ice take care .
> Beautiful itemis Jane .I know you said Tango doesn't like a fuss but he makes me want to grab hold for a hug .
> ...


Good thing you have all your alternate sources of heat, Ann!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> It is just beautiful, Ros and I like the colors. I won't be afraid to knit with some of my three colored yarns now.


Thank you Dodie, yours will turn out beautifully. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RosD wrote:
> That came around fast!!! Seems like you there yesterday!!!
> 
> My departure date has been put off for a bit, unfortunately. Something has come up. I hope that I'll get there sometime next month.
> We are hoping that he will get some time at the end of term.


Sorry to hear of the delay, Jane, hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to RosD, Sisu, Ronie, TLL, and britgirl for the compliments on the hats I am making for our elementary kids.
> 
> RosD, love your blue Ashton, the color gradations are really eye catching.


Thank you Babalou. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lot, Sue! Enjoy your breakfast.


Ditto! That's a lot of snow!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Haapsalu (?sp) shawl is magnificent, ...


Yes - that one makes me want to get some cobweb yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, double post.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realized that I am not as far behind with MKALs as I had thought, since there is no Urquhart clue this week. I have a test knit to bind off and then get to work on other WIPs. I am not getting much done as I keep popping outside. My DH blew clear a large patch of grass so hopefully the dogs will use it for now.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - that one make me want to get some cobweb yarn.


It would be a suitable project for the Margaret Stove yarn I have. I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. 💞


It is exciting, isn't it?!!! Congratulations, Ros, and we'll deserved!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> They are absolutely lovely, Ros. I think you both have good taste!


Thank you Dodie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very striking doors. Ros! Some of the nicest I've seen.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Those doors really are beautiful, Ros. I love stained glass.


Thank you Jane, I love them too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> This is really quite lovely, Ros. I'm so far behind I don't know if I mentioned this before or not, but I do think it is lovely and I really like the peach color.


Thank you Dodie. I get behind too and don't know where I am, but it's all good, we don't stress about things like that here. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just realized that I am not as far behind with MKALs as I had thought, since there is no Urquhart clue this week. I have a test knit to bind off and then get to work on other WIPs. I am not getting much done as I keep popping outside. My DH blew clear a large patch of grass so hopefully the dogs will use it for now.
> 
> Sue


ooops hit send too quickly- there's always an up side , isn't there? You're obviously enjoying recording the snow! What about the dogs?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> sorry you feel unhappy with your poncho. I thought it was just lovely. Is there a certain way a poncho is to crossover? Lovely doors, Ros. Very distinctive.


 Thank you Bev. I'm not sure about which way they are supposed to cross over, all of the ones I that I looked at crossed over the other way, but then I came across one that crossed over the same as mine. That made me feel better about it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I just say that I get more knitting out of my yarn than most people do. Seriously, it will look much better when the chart is larger and I can see it better.


That's a great way to look at it Dodie!!! Next time I'm frogging I'm going to think I'm getting more knitting out of my yarn. I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are bracing for our big storm today. First time ever that I can remember them giving an actual blizzard warning, rather than a winter storm warning, to last from 1pm today until 6am Sunday. They are predicting over two feet. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then will be home until whenever. My DH is going to turn in the rental car and get my car back from being repaired after the accident on Monday.
> 
> As all those beautiful snowflakes descend, I am hoping to be knitting. I really need to catch up on the current WIPs. Hardly got any done yesterday. We got together for lunch with a couple from Richmond whom we met on our river cruise. The weather was absolutely beautiful, although cold. Clear sky and sunshine. We had a nice drive there and then to lunch. This was a pretty rural part of Virginia. Only thing was that I felt tired last night and could hardly keep my eyes open, and did no knitting.
> 
> Sue


Hope you stay safe Sue!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> On a weird note, MMario asked to include my Uhura on the pattern page on Ravelry. It has mistakes, obvious ones, hence weird. Maybe he is setting up a 'what happens when you go wrong' page, lol. Either way it is nice to be included.  Special design elements or no, I still love it. The second version is coming out much more true to his design. He does have some amazing designs and I will definitely make more of them.


That's great Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Love the stained glass doors Ros. I also like the way the double door looks.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


It's so beautiful Jane, I love your photography skills and as for your very handsome model Tango, well you know I love Tango. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, my, that's a lot of snow! Stay warm and safe!


Same from me Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros you are right!! your brother does have good taste .. Those doors are beautiful... thanks for the picture!


Thank you Ronie. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


Jane it's gorgeous, so pretty in pink and beautifully knitted and modelled by the one and only Tango. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ..I'm not sure about which way they are supposed to cross over...


I can't see how it would make much difference. Something that buttons crosses to one side or the other depending on whether it's for a male or female but I can't see that applying here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Right - I wouldn't want him wiping his feet in it.


That is funny because it is why I liked it best


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's so beautiful Jane, I love your photography skills and as for your very handsome model Tango, well you know I love Tango. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would skip the fringe, though..


That is funny because it is why I liked it best


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


Beautiful work Jane, I love that photo of Tango. He's a very handsome boy. Don't forget about your Tango book. 😉😉💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane it's gorgeous, so pretty in pink and beautifully knitted and modelled by the one and only Tango. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Jane, I love that photo of Tango. He's a very handsome boy. Don't forget about your Tango book. 😉😉💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to narrow down a pattern for a scarf for my neighbour in France. I want to get it cast on for knitting en route. I considered doing one like Michael's but that took so long to do with all of those cables - but if I didn't twist the stitches it would go faster, just the same. He would love it, I know.
> 
> This is now a strong candidate because it is reversible. The sizes are: WEE, NOT SO WEE & FRIGGIN HUGE.
> 
> ...


I like Free Spirit. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann those turned out very nice!! I had to work last night and when I get home at dinner time the evening is spent with just me and hubby.. we don't even turn the tv on... I have hopes to get to it today...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ok, I need to get off of here, but have any of you seen this shawl? It is so cool what she did with yarn overs. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves-triangle
> 
> Happy Knitting and Staying Safe Day!!!


I saw that shawl and think it is awesome!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I had planned on keeping this for myself.


I'm very happy that you are keeping something for yourself Jane. It probably doesn't happen very often.! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My precious puppy


He certainly is!! 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I know that I have seen this before but I dont have it in my files. Something makes me think that the file wasnt available when I found it before.
> Spring: flowers and butterflies by Katherine Bryant
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-flowers-and-butterflies


Jane, this shawl is fabulous!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> ALL of your knitting projects are beautiful, Jane! Tango does such a good job of showing them off for you.
> 
> Great mitts, Ann! I'm looking forward to seeing your Uhura, also.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni!! but this has been a way of life for a very long time.. I don't even think of it much anymore  I do have a good pain pill... I only take it when I have had a rough day.. it doesn't make my groggy and I was told it was just a step above a normal dose of Tylenol but it works for me and that is what is important.. my doc said I could take one every 4 hours if needed.. I only take 1 or 2 a day and then its only 1 or 2 times a week.. I'd like to get back into shape. Do some more walking or hiking that my hip injury put a end to.. its doing fine now.. but we are finally getting some much needed rain so it keeps us indoors for now..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. 💞


Fantastic, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm very happy that you are keeping something for yourself Jane. It probably doesn't happen very often.! 💞


Not very often at all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> I hope that I will look as good in it.


Of course you will Jane!!! Will Tango take a photo of you wearing it. 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


They are gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, this shawl is fabulous!


Isn't it? It would make a wonderful wedding shawl in white cobweb.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Join the club! Be careful out there. We started with dry roadways thank goodness, but our problem will be with the sheer volume. My DH has blown the snow once so far. They are suggesting shoveling every four hours so, but obviously that won't happen at night, and we are expecting a good accumulation overnight. For the first time ever, our church has already announced they will not be holding services on Sunday.
> 
> This storm is a great opportunity to stay inside, keep warm, and knit!
> 
> Sue


Lovely picture of a winter wonderland... but I agree with everyone else unless your a kid who loves the snow it is best seen from the front porch or better yet from inside next to a nice fire and a good book or some knitting in our laps.. or crochet, how's that project coming?? Your mits turned out very nice.. I'll get to mine shortly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful view, best seen from indoors for the next couple of days. My brother in NJ is well stocked with beer and the snow blower has been checked and started on the first pull.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we are all very taken with your Tango. I am hoping he makes this trip to France in better shape, than what happened last year- we were all getting so worried about him.


We were all worried about Tango. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


It looks so pretty Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that Amy will be fine - she's in the right spot to be taken care of, anyway. But it is a mother's job to worry.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> All of these are nice but the Grey Goose grabs me.
> 
> So many ways to create simply textured fabric.
> 
> And working in a finer yarn like a fingering alpaca or cashmere blend and doing the simplest of pattern (just to keep the knitter from going batts) would make a gorgeous scarf for men. I think men do respond to the softness and richness of the feel of the yarn.


I like that one too!! and agree it would be beautiful in a finer yarn that is very soft and warm. I would like to play with it and see just how wide it would be or if a extra repeat would make it wide enough... it is only 10 inches wide with the heavier yarn... maybe a thinner scarf would be ok.. but not much thinner.. 
I hope your daughter is ok.. I hope she keeps warm.. and I hope your lady will make it today... I hope she is prepared to pay you for your work..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Love those doors, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning. No surprise!
> We got out of bed when Max, our mini Schnauzer told us he needed to go. So threw on clothes over Pj's and went downstairs. It definitely turned into a blizzard overnight. Dogs didn't want to go, so I cleared a little path andspot right down to the grass. (With snow forecast until tomorrow we will have to do it again, I am sure). He also cleared our front porch and on our front patio. Max, out of desperation, used one of our porch rails. Not much fun being a little fog when the snow is taller than you are.
> 
> I think it is going to be a day of knitting, then doing a little clearing outside. We have a snowblower that Paul will use, but I don't want him overdoing it. We have our GS here but he left his boots at home.
> ...


Great photos Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My two dogs doing what they do best. Never mind the beautiful winter wonderland outside.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wow, Sue! That looks like a prime knitting day for sure!
> 
> There is wonderful 'snowman making' snow on the ground, but not much. Maybe half an inch. The kids will have fun with it, though. Roads are icy, so I'm not even considering going out. Winds are tremendous - just saw a large sapling get blown so hard the top touched the ground. Yes, I agree wholeheartedly, Sue. A fabulous day to stay inside and knit!


wow that must of been a site to see!!! I'm getting cold just thinking of it... and I know hubby will think I lost my rocker if I ask him to turn the heat back on..LOL I just told him it was too hot in here... that was a hour ago and the room was up to 70! now it is cooling down.. but we have mild temps outside so I think we will keep the heat off and save some money...

Sue your little dogs remind me of mine when they want in but haven't done their duty yet!! they eventually give up and go potty then I let them in.. they have no problem using the carpet if we would let them...  I'd love to take Fritz to see some snow.. he has never even been out of town so he has no idea what it is..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Tanya believes it to be industrial gunk, but for us ordinary mortals it can keep body and soul together in hard times. Brewers Yeast is manufactured as a separate product here, rather than being a by-product of beer-making.


I am with you on this one, waste not, want not and related aphorisms.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh my ! Nearly finished my reply and clicked some ad and off it went .
> Now I realise why some people put several posts up at once .Will come back soon and do it all again .


if you hit the back button (arrow) it will still be there  give it a try we don't mind.. just put something like... "experiment" in the post.. we will know... trust me your not the only one who has done this.. and it is so frustrating...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> There Is a privately owned toll bridge near me .It crosses the Ship Canal and costs 12 p roughly 18 American cents .


We crossed a small bridge somewhere in Wales that had a guy holding a small box requiring 5p per car to cross, no signage, no toll booth, just a guy with a cardboard box. Funny


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is interesting.
> Free today only code = SLM12K
> Turtle Shell Cowl by Beth Johnson (MumblesMummy)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-shell-cowl
> ...


Thanks Jane. The last one is so pretty and delicate. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. 💞


Wahoo!!! How wonderful. :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Will Tango take a photo of you wearing it.


Probably not - he prefers to be on the other side of the lens.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Congrats, Ros


Thanks Jane and the same to you of course. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok, I need to get off of here, but have any of you seen this shawl? It is so cool what she did with yarn overs. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves-triangle
> 
> Happy Knitting and Staying Safe Day!!!


That is Beautiful!!! I love that it doesn't look like so many others... very creative and I can only imagine what went into it while it was being created.. well worth the cost for sure


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Congrats, Ros. That is recognition of your great knitting from a well known designer.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed Ros' post somehow! That is wonderful recognition of a very fine knitter.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Link for Dodie
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/a-big-comfy-doghouse
> 
> Well done Ros


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I like that one too!! ... it is only 10 inches wide with the heavier yarn...


It looks like it should be wider than that.
She has a few other nice scarves in her collection:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Ellen%20Jamie&availability=free&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm excited!! I've only put 2 projects on Ravelry, so tonight I decided to put my Uhura shawl on there and guess what??? I received a request from MMario for a photo to go on the page. Ok I was so excited I woke my darling hubby up to tell him. Oops sorry Pete, but I really was so excited, it's the first time it's happened. 💞


That is very exciting!!! I am very happy for you.. It is quite an honor when the designer is so taken with your rendition of their design...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My two dogs doing what they do best. ...


So cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane and the same to you of course. 💞


Thank you 
Tango is irresistible.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It is exciting, isn't it?!!! Congratulations, Ros, and we'll deserved!!!!


Thank you Pam. Yes it is very exciting!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can't see how it would make much difference. Something that buttons crosses to one side or the other depending on whether it's for a male or female but I can't see that applying here.


Thanks Jane, I can't see a male wearing this or at least I would hope not!!! I need to do a little crochet edge on it just to finish it off. Do you have any suggestions?? 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is interesting.
> Free today only code = SLM12K
> Turtle Shell Cowl by Beth Johnson (MumblesMummy)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-shell-cowl
> ...


Woo Hoo I grabbed all 3!!! I love the cowl.. very interesting


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Fantastic, Ros!


Thanks Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your little dogs are very content and have such a nice place to nap! I love the curtains  they are very pretty... I'll get my lace curtains one of these days


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Not very often at all.


Just as I thought. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My two dogs doing what they do best. Never mind the beautiful winter wonderland outside.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wahoo!!! How wonderful. :-D


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Probably not - he prefers to be on the other side of the lens.
> ;-)


Well he is very professional. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

With the storm going on in the east I hope all are safe.. it sounds like most of you plan on staying inside  I hope that is the reason we have not heard from Chris. I hope she doesn't have to drive in it... 

We are still heavy with rain.. there are slides everywhere. We went up the river about a mile and there was a huge land slide. The crew was out taking care of it and letting us go through but it was pretty scary.. I was watching the dirt rolling down as we passed... not a lot but a little could turn into a lot..LOL We need to travel a little bit today I sure hope the roads are clear. We are taking the dogs with us.. we plan on taking them every where but work with us to get Fritz use to traveling.. I'm afraid we have coddled this little guy.. and it makes for some very stressful times when he is being persistant... in the car he want to get out and go for a walk.. because that is all he knows.. we take him to the beach in the car.. but we are going to Nevada this summer and he has to get use to this! 

Well I am anxious to get going so I can get home and relax.. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is very exciting!!! I am very happy for you.. It is quite an honor when the designer is so taken with your rendition of their design...


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Tango is irresistible.


You're welcome Jane, he sure is!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> With the storm going on in the east I hope all are safe.. it sounds like most of you plan on staying inside  I hope that is the reason we have not heard from Chris. I hope she doesn't have to drive in it...
> 
> We are still heavy with rain.. there are slides everywhere. We went up the river about a mile and there was a huge land slide. The crew was out taking care of it and letting us go through but it was pretty scary.. I was watching the dirt rolling down as we passed... not a lot but a little could turn into a lot..LOL We need to travel a little bit today I sure hope the roads are clear. We are taking the dogs with us.. we plan on taking them every where but work with us to get Fritz use to traveling.. I'm afraid we have coddled this little guy.. and it makes for some very stressful times when he is being persistant... in the car he want to get out and go for a walk.. because that is all he knows.. we take him to the beach in the car.. but we are going to Nevada this summer and he has to get use to this!
> 
> Well I am anxious to get going so I can get home and relax.. Stay safe everyone!


You stay safe too Ronie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, brilliant news about Uhuru. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Haapsalu (?sp) shawl is magnificent, thanks for these, Jane!


I have bagged it too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I love your photos. It is so beautiful :thumbup: Your dogs look so relaxed!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I need to do a little crochet edge on it just to finish it off. Do you have any suggestions?? 💞


I don't do much crocheting these days. Mostly you want an edge to make it tidy & reinforce it, I guess. I think shells or a picot edging would detract from the lace maybe - hard to say unless it was in front of me.
Would Reverse Single Crochet (or crab stitch) be too heavy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My two dogs doing what they do best. Never mind the beautiful winter wonderland outside.
> 
> Sue


I think that is true of most dogs- would not want a hyper-active one- had one once who would not stop patrolling -gave her away eventually to a farmer who wanted exactly that vigilance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am with you on this one, waste not, want not and related aphorisms.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Melanie and Ros, for getting your Uhuras on the pattern page!   

Jane, I hope everything settles down soon.

Dodie and Ronie, I am so sorry that I didn't remember this sooner: When I was eating all of those wonderfully fresh blueberries while they were in season this past summer, within a couple of hours I was in pain. It was the sugars in the berries that was causing it. Since then I have found out that fruits and vegetables with lots of natural sugar in them can do the same as other foods with high sugar content - cause swelling and pain in the joints. Something to consider. I have no idea the source of your pain, but thought this might help.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be a suitable project for the Margaret Stove yarn I have. I think.


That Spring: Flowers and Butterflies Shawl would be so pretty in that yarn, Julie! Did you see her link for the Chinese Waitress Cast On? It is A-m-A-z-I-n-G!!! I will be giving it a try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> We crossed a small bridge somewhere in Wales that had a guy holding a small box requiring 5p per car to cross, no signage, no toll booth, just a guy with a cardboard box. Funny


Yes, that was not far from me. The bridge started to collapse so the crossing was closed for two years with an eight mile detour. Now we have a lovely new bridge and NO TOLL :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That Spring: Flowers and Butterflies Shawl would be so pretty in that yarn, Julie! Did you see her link for the Chinese Waitress Cast On? It is A-m-A-z-I-n-G!!! I will be giving it a try.


Read about it, but did not notice a link- will it be on you tube?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Read about it, but did not notice a link- will it be on you tube?


Yes, it was on youtube. It was underlined in the pattern description. I clicked on the name and it went straight to the youtube site. It is very interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, you are welcome! I am so glad you like the FP cowl. I really like your version in red tonal. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, it was on youtube. It was underlined in the pattern description. I clicked on the name and it went straight to the youtube site. It is very interesting.


That is what comes of knitting while reading- only half absorbing whatever- because you have to concentrate more on the needles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I will be hosting the Lace Party, from 31st January- 13th February with crocheting a shawl as the focus. I have wanted to try to crochet a shawl to prove that I can do it and I am hoping some of you will join me. Here is the link to the pattern to give an idea of the materials required.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-2

It is rated as an Easy pattern, although I did have some difficulty at first, but many of you are much more experienced at crochet than I am, and I hope will find this a little fun project. I have to thank Jane for helping me with this as I asked many questions and she gave the answers and instructions on what to do. I think I am finally getting a handle on it. Hope to give some little heart shapes to crochet too since Valentine's Day is just around the corner.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> With the storm going on in the east I hope all are safe.. it sounds like most of you plan on staying inside  I hope that is the reason we have not heard from Chris. I hope she doesn't have to drive in it...
> 
> We are still heavy with rain.. there are slides everywhere. We went up the river about a mile and there was a huge land slide. The crew was out taking care of it and letting us go through but it was pretty scary.. I was watching the dirt rolling down as we passed... not a lot but a little could turn into a lot..LOL We need to travel a little bit today I sure hope the roads are clear. We are taking the dogs with us.. we plan on taking them every where but work with us to get Fritz use to traveling.. I'm afraid we have coddled this little guy.. and it makes for some very stressful times when he is being persistant... in the car he want to get out and go for a walk.. because that is all he knows.. we take him to the beach in the car.. but we are going to Nevada this summer and he has to get use to this!
> 
> Well I am anxious to get going so I can get home and relax.. Stay safe everyone!


Be safe out there, Ronie. We're have a lot of rain and some slides up here, too. So far, though, no slides where I live - just a lot of water. The mountains are getting a good snow pack this year, so that's good (as long as it doesn't all melt at once).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--wonderful recognition for your wonderful knitting skills. Big Congrats

And agree with you about the cross over direction for your poncho--makes no difference in my book.

Jane--how frustrating to have this travel delay, especially with the cold we have now. Hope whatever the problem is gets resolved quickly.

Sue--nice snow 'toy.' Does a good job. Your pooches look all tuckered out after their cold outing.

That crochet shawl is nice. Think it will be an easy pattern with just enough technique that will let you feel like you have learned something without it being overwhelming. I trust all your wonderful lace knitting talents will help a great deal.

Ronie--Woman/friend made it over and we talked awhile and looked at my yarns to show her wt and fiber differences and then looked at Black yarns online--WEBS and Knit Picks. Best buys I think. Can't believe I am committing to such a monster project in solid Black!!!!!! But we did talk $ and gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay. I was so nervous getting that out of my mouth but did and she approved. So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think.

Now to brave the frigid wind and bring in more firewood, the daily exercise. Then back to check out all the new patterns posted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--wonderful recognition for your wonderful knitting skills. Big Congrats

And agree with you about the cross over direction for your poncho--makes no difference in my book.

Jane--how frustrating to have this travel delay, especially with the cold we have now. Hope whatever the problem is gets resolved quickly.

Sue--nice snow 'toy.' Does a good job. Your pooches look all tuckered out after their cold outing.

That crochet shawl is nice. Think it will be an easy pattern with just enough technique that will let you feel like you have learned something without it being overwhelming. I trust all your wonderful lace knitting talents will help a great deal.

Ronie--Woman/friend made it over and we talked awhile and looked at my yarns to show her wt and fiber differences and then looked at Black yarns online--WEBS and Knit Picks. Best buys I think. Can't believe I am committing to such a monster project in solid Black!!!!!! But we did talk $ and gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay. I was so nervous getting that out of my mouth but did and she approved. So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think.

Now to brave the frigid wind and bring in more firewood, the daily exercise. Then back to check out all the new patterns posted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Let's say they are not impressed by all that white stuff. It is messing up their normal routine.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is true of most dogs- would not want a hyper-active one- had one once who would not stop patrolling -gave her away eventually to a farmer who wanted exactly that vigilance.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We are still heavy with rain.. there are slides everywhere. We went up the river about a mile and there was a huge land slide. The crew was out taking care of it and letting us go through but it was pretty scary.. I was watching the dirt rolling down as we passed... not a lot but a little could turn into a lot..LOL We need to travel a little bit today I sure hope the roads are clear. We are taking the dogs with us.. we plan on taking them every where but work with us to get Fritz use to traveling.. I'm afraid we have coddled this little guy.. and it makes for some very stressful times when he is being persistant... in the car he want to get out and go for a walk.. because that is all he knows.. we take him to the beach in the car.. but we are going to Nevada this summer and he has to get use to this!
> 
> Well I am anxious to get going so I can get home and relax.. Stay safe everyone!


Stay safe on your ride home Ronie. Better to go the long way around if need be.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--Woman/friend made it over and we talked awhile and looked at my yarns to show her wt and fiber differences and then looked at Black yarns online--WEBS and Knit Picks. Best buys I think. Can't believe I am committing to such a monster project in solid Black!!!!!! But we did talk $ and gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay. I was so nervous getting that out of my mouth but did and she approved. So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think.


Glad it is going to work out for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I am so glad you like the FP cowl. I really like your version in red tonal. Enjoy! :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--how frustrating to have this travel delay, especially with the cold we have now. Hope whatever the problem is gets resolved quickly.


Thank you, Tanya, Toni & Ros. I hope that I will be able to get over before February expires.


> ...gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay....So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think....


Congratulations, Tanya.:thumbup: 
I guess you will be quite busy with that. I am sure that you will need a smaller something on the side, though, to give yourself a break.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


So far so good, Melanie!
That reminds me that I got Santa to bring me some Curio cotton from Knit Picks that I wanted to try out. Maybe that would work for Begonia Swirl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Melanie and Ros, for getting your Uhuras on the pattern page!
> 
> Jane, I hope everything settles down soon.
> 
> Dodie and Ronie, I am so sorry that I didn't remember this sooner: When I was eating all of those wonderfully fresh blueberries while they were in season this past summer, within a couple of hours I was in pain. It was the sugars in the berries that was causing it. Since then I have found out that fruits and vegetables with lots of natural sugar in them can do the same as other foods with high sugar content - cause swelling and pain in the joints. Something to consider. I have no idea the source of your pain, but thought this might help.


Very true about the sugar. People forget that fruit has lots of sugar. There are glycemic index charts that list fruits so you can track the amount of sugar you are eating. Of course the biggest culprit is fructose which is processed in the liver and fruits do have fructose. So eater beware :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--wonderful recognition for your wonderful knitting skills. Big Congrats
> 
> And agree with you about the cross over direction for your poncho--makes no difference in my book.
> 
> ...


Oh, just saw there was a double post and too late to delete it. Sorry.

But can say now that bringing in the firewood did warm me up considerably. And had a terrific phone call from an old customer--1991 if you would believe. She is selling the house I worked on back then and she wanted me to help document the work I did for a potential new buyer. She was so complimentary to me it was shocking. Years ago when I did her bathroom she was pissed at me for my price and it ended our relationship. Now she is effusively admiring of the work I did, particularly some custom tile work on custom cabinet doors which was the thorn in the price structure. Didn't remind her of that little bit. But given my memory which works like a sieve we were both amazed at the detail of the work I did back then. That was literally 25 yrs ago. She joke about retiring and knitting so I told her I was doing that too and mentioned the new coat contract which is so fresh on my mind. I am sure it will surprise you that she remembered me as being adventurous and willing to try almost anything. :lol: I will go see her and the house this week and take some pics and see what I can do for her. That is pretty nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


That really is so, so pretty and the black shows up the details excellently. You are doing the scarf in cotton?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations, Tanya.:thumbup:
> I guess you will be quite busy with that. I am sure that you will need a smaller something on the side, though, to give yourself a break.


I will need to do some lighter colored work as a break and still have the winter projects not done on my list. I think I am nuts even tho this is exciting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--hope your traveling is safe. All that water can really loosen up the ground. Glad the road crews are out working.

Jane/Melanie--is that crochet cotton soft that you have. How will that feel in a lace scarf or shawl?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> .........Ronie--Woman/friend made it over and we talked awhile and looked at my yarns to show her wt and fiber differences and then looked at Black yarns online--WEBS and Knit Picks. Best buys I think. Can't believe I am committing to such a monster project in solid Black!!!!!! But we did talk $ and gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay. I was so nervous getting that out of my mouth but did and she approved. So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think.
> 
> Now to brave the frigid wind and bring in more firewood, the daily exercise. Then back to check out all the new patterns posted.


Way to go, Tanya!!! Congratulations!!! :thumbup: You will do a great job on her coat and she will love it!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry your trip is delayed Jane and hope all is resolved very soon . Tanya 
great news about the coat .Black will be hard work .Will try your tip Ronie and just be careful with land slides .A good start Melanie and in plenty of time too.Sue ,sorry I meant to mention the mitts which turned out well .Love your little dogs and seeing them in the snow .DH will enjoy 'playing' Hope he is progressing after all his treatments .
I tried to follow the link on Ravelry for the pattern Sue but it said it couldn't open the page .Must look to see what worsted weight is in British yarns .
My hairy monster needs out so take care all .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane/Melanie--is that crochet cotton soft that you have. How will that feel in a lace scarf or shawl?


I can't answer for Melanie's but the Curio is not like other cotton that I have - it seems softer. I have read of other people using cotton to knit shawls but I have no idea how it would feel as a fabric.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I can't answer for Melanie's but the Curio is not like other cotton that I have - it seems softer. I have read of other people using cotton to knit shawls but I have no idea how it would feel as a fabric.


I've made several things with it and I not only like working with it, but the texture is luxurous and the colours have a lot of depth. Each ball has about 720 yards -- so that makes it very inexpensive compared to other thread -- in my opinion, a real buy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well Jane, sorry you are delayed but you do have an extra day this year  I also have some Curio but have not tried it yet - two balls each of gray and navy. I will be watching for your opinion once you knit something with it.

Tanya - yes, cotton. It has a nice smooth finish so I think it will work out well. It is not as slick as the Curio but should still feel nice. 

Back to Uhura


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I've made several things with it and I not only like working with it, but the texture is luxurous and the colours have a lot of depth. Each ball has about 720 yards -- so that makes it very inexpensive compared to other thread -- in my opinion, a real buy.


Good to hear that you like working with it Belle


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane/Melanie/Belle--thanx for the feedback on the cotton threads. I did Norma's Madryn in a mercerized cotton which most likely is heavier than the crochet cotton with a different texture. Mine was almost like bamboo. And never even felt Curio thread, so..... I, too, will wait to see how it is working in this lacey scarf. 

Toni--thanx for the support; I will really need it as there is no pattern, just a picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love that magic waves shawl Toni. What an interesting design. 

Congrats Ros. How exciting to have your Uhura on the designer pattern page. Well deserved. 

Jane , The flower shawl pattern is outstanding. Thanks for posting. It is like a beautiful painting! Have it saved. Maybe someday. 

Toni, I tried that Chinese Waitress cast on, but not with a crochet hook. It is so pretty, but took me forever to do the cast on. 

Sue, looks like your dh did a good job with his snowblower and the dogs are all set now and can relax!

Ronie stay safe. Those mud slides are very scary. They seem to happen so fast. 

Tanya, what great news. How wonderful that she is willing to pay for what your work is worth. Not easy to find people willing to pay that price even when it is deserved. 

Melanie, the January pattern looks really nice with that crochet thread. Nice choice. 

I made the lavender fields shawl with that curio and I've worn it a lot. It is quite soft and just right for warmer weather. 

Here are my CAFS mitts. They are surprisingly warm. I didn't have someone to take the picture, so I couldn't model both hands


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love that magic waves shawl Toni. What an interesting design.
> 
> Congrats Ros. How exciting to have your Uhura on the designer pattern page. Well deserved.
> 
> ...


Very nice job on the mitts. Lace in heavier weight yarns can be surprisingly warm to wear.

That Chinese Waitress CO is one that I have not really done. Remember with Liat Gat was introducing it. I began to try it but my patience was low and never got back to it. Maybe it is time try again.

FYI, I got my copy of American Knitting today--Two of them actually. Don't know how it got messed up like that. Does anyone want to buy one of the copies? I bought used ones so they are pretty inexpensive,, about $5-7 each (need to check actual price) plus shipping. They are in very good condition.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


It looks great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad it is going to work out for you.


Me, too, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry your trip is delayed Jane and hope all is resolved very soon.


Me, too, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here are my CAFS mitts. They are surprisingly warm. I didn't have someone to take the picture, so I couldn't model both hands


Your mitts look great, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I tried to follow the link on Ravelry for the pattern Sue but it said it couldn't open the page .Must look to see what worsted weight is in British yarns ...


I tried to access the site as well but no go. Perhaps they are doing maintenance.
You can actually do this in any weight - you'd just do more or less repeats. I am using a sport weight yarn which is lighter than worsted. You might use Aran or DK weight to match the recommendation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here are my CAFS mitts. ...


Very nice!
I am thinking that I might do the 2014 YOL scarf with gold beads on white yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried earlier and just now, 7.10pm est and had no problem. I am using a worsted, but think it should work well with any weight, as Jane says, just adjust accordingly. I picked a leftover ball from my stash, as this was like a practice for me. Once the ball is finished, I will end it. It might be more child size which is fine, but is giving me a little confidence with crochet.

I have ripped back several rows, not because it was hard, but I just didn't understand some of the basics. I picked this particular shawl as I wanted something easy, and it is divided into sections that make it easier for me. I imagine for anyone who crochets it should be a quick crochet and it looks good, nothing fancy.
Sue
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I tried to access the site as well but no go. Perhaps they are doing maintenance.
> You can actually do this in any weight - you'd just do more or less repeats. I am using a sport weight yarn which is lighter than worsted. You might use Aran or DK weight to match the recommendation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be very pretty.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Very nice!
> I am thinking that I might do the 2014 YOL scarf with gold beads on white yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried to access the site as well but no go. Perhaps they are doing maintenance.
> You can actually do this in any weight - you'd just do more or less repeats. I am using a sport weight yarn which is lighter than worsted. You might use Aran or DK weight to match the recommendation.


couldn't open Sue's crochet shawl pattern either. says page cannot be found.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried to access the site as well but no go. Perhaps they are doing maintenance.
> You can actually do this in any weight - you'd just do more or less repeats. I am using a sport weight yarn which is lighter than worsted. You might use Aran or DK weight to match the recommendation.


I wasn't able to access it either. Hopefully later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni, or anyone else--was there a coupon for that Magic Waves shawl? That is truly a unique concept and love the way she gathered the waves into a center spine detail.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know why there is a problem accessing the site. I just accessed it again.

Here is the link,that,I,just copied again.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-2

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just accessed it again from the link I just gave in my post a couple of minutes ago.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just accessed it again from the link I just gave in my post a couple of minutes ago.


It isn't the link to the Ravelry page that isn't working. It is the link to where the pattern itself resides - on Crochetvolution.com.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. We just downloaded the pattern around 9th January, so maybe the site is down, but that is strange. Hope we can get it again. I doubt I could manage starting another pattern now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It isn't the link to the Ravelry page that isn't working. It is the link to where the pattern itself resides - on Crochetvolution.com.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a few more scarf patterns suitable for men that I came across yesterday while trying to track down a link for the Manly Scarf.
> 
> Easy Man's Muffler by Laurel Murphy
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mans-muffler
> ...


Very much like that Gansey Scarf!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronie said:


> With the storm going on in the east I hope all are safe.. it sounds like most of you plan on staying inside  I hope that is the reason we have not heard from Chris. I hope she doesn't have to drive in it...
> 
> We are still heavy with rain.. there are slides everywhere. We went up the river about a mile and there was a huge land slide. The crew was out taking care of it and letting us go through but it was pretty scary.. I was watching the dirt rolling down as we passed... not a lot but a little could turn into a lot..LOL We need to travel a little bit today I sure hope the roads are clear. We are taking the dogs with us.. we plan on taking them every where but work with us to get Fritz use to traveling.. I'm afraid we have coddled this little guy.. and it makes for some very stressful times when he is being persistant... in the car he want to get out and go for a walk.. because that is all he knows.. we take him to the beach in the car.. but we are going to Nevada this summer and he has to get use to this!
> 
> Well I am anxious to get going so I can get home and relax.. Stay safe everyone!


Has your rain been the misty kind or the torrential kind? We have had over 9 inches of rain here in the draught of Redding, CA! We have been having about an inch every other day for two plus weeks.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I will be hosting the Lace Party, from 31st January- 13th February with crocheting a shawl as the focus. I have wanted to try to crochet a shawl to prove that I can do it and I am hoping some of you will join me. Here is the link to the pattern to give an idea of the materials required.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-2
> 
> ...


Very pretty pattern. Love the shape of the shawl. I have about a years worth of things in mind to make, so will get my enjoyment from watching your projects!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I don't know why there is a problem accessing the site. I just accessed it again.
> 
> Here is the link,that,I,just copied again.
> 
> ...


The link goes to Ravelry but the link on Ravelry doesn't work. Maybe the site has moved.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice bead choice for your mitts Caryn, very classic combination.

Only a year's worth Mrs.Murdog? Stick around, we will help make that list much, much longer


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane/Melanie/Belle--thanx for the feedback on the cotton threads. I did Norma's Madryn in a mercerized cotton which most likely is heavier than the crochet cotton with a different texture. Mine was almost like bamboo. And never even felt Curio thread, so..... I, too, will wait to see how it is working in this lacey scarf.


A couple of days ago while showing my blue spiral shawl to some friends, I layed it over my round table and wow, it looked great. So I decided to do it once again but in cotton as a table cloth. I'll probably change the lace edging, but I have a long time till I need to cross that bridge. But what is interesting, is that I had already decided to use some of the Curio that I have on hand. So in the near future I'll be starting it as a project for mindless knitting. Since I've already done quite a lot of knitting with the Curio I don't expect any problems and there are very few knots in the balls.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for sharing your blizzard with us. Love the pictures. Poor pooches-the snow is just too deep.  More lovely pictures, Sue. Thanks so for sharing. 

Hope the coat planning goes well, Tanya!

Jane, that Spring Flowers and Butterflies is quite amazing. 

Ros, Congratulations!! So excited for you and your Uhura. 

Jane, hoping things settle and you get to travel soon.

Tanya, wonderful results to the meeting. So glad you will be paid for your time. Nice to hear from old customers who love your work, even if they complained at the time.

Melanie, your BON scarf start looks great!

Caryn, love your CAFS mittsl They look great!!

My Knitting America came today. What a gorgeous book!! Lots of lovely patterns in it. Also, my color card came from the company in England that makes yarn for ganseys in cones. Now the choices begin. 

We got another hike in today. It was wonderful to walk in the sun. Haven't had the sun on a hike for a week or two.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 96/97 (old count)

I'm almost completed with the Seahorse Dragons...and a sewing thread Pineapple pattern I'll show later. I've just started it...so images will have to wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, thanks for sharing your blizzard with us. Love the pictures. Poor pooches-the snow is just too deep.  More lovely pictures, Sue. Thanks so for sharing.
> 
> Hope the coat planning goes well, Tanya!
> 
> ...


All in all, that sounds like a good day- your book, your hike and the colour card!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane: I'm really behind, but your 3 Wishes is a beauty. 

Anne: the mitts are very nice.

Tanya: Hope the snow stopped at 2-4 inches, often it doesn't.

Toni: Your Forest Path is beautiful and thank you for the kind words about the pain.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


That photograph is a beautiful. I'm sorry it's so cold there and you're stuck in the house.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week. Another WIP finished!Sue


The mitts look quite nice, Toni. I need to get busy on something or you all will kick me out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The mitts look quite nice, Toni. I need to get busy on something or you all will kick me out!


No way Dodie, nobody gets kicked off, we do understand about other commitments.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

My continuing saga.

We had to get up early as the ferry left about 7 AM. It was a very pretty trip over to Mull. It took about half an hour, I think, before we got there. Time to buy a coffee! 

On the other side, there is a small village and the ferry building. What we had not known before we got there was that the road had only one lane and if a tour bus comes up to your car, you back up until you find a place to pull over! I had to have one of the girls get out and check behind me so that I didn't drive off the side of the pull out as there was a 2+foot drop-off. Not good if you don't not sure your about the car, the left hand drive and all the rest of it. 

Scary was the word that came to mind every time I got in and drove. I kept it to myself, though, I didn't want the others to know I was only partially on control.

Most of the island is very flat and green. I understand there is a lot of rain there, similar to here in Oregon. It's beautiful very beautiful. There were a lot of Scottish cattle around, which are truly lovely. They have long red or golden hair on their faces and under their chins. (Remember this was in 2004, so I've forgotten a lot or my memory is not necessarily what is really there! There were also sheep walking all over the place and leaving a lot of their wool on the brush and fencing.

We finally arrived at the hostel, which was very inexpensive. We found a bedroom or two and deposited our luggage. The folks that reserved the hostel and had organized our teachers, etc. were super nice. We were invited to go in with everyone for dinner (supper) every night and each of us would cook one night. I thought it was a great idea and opted in. 

The others decided to go down to the ferry area. There was a food shop, a computer room and next door was a pub.

We went down to the pub for our first dinner. What a nice place and good food, the beer was better than I'd ever drunk in the states. It is as good as some of the microbrews we have here or most Japanese beers. I don't drink now, but I did lift a pint or two there! It really was a nice place to relax after the drive there.

I'll continue with a longer narrative tomorrow.

This is the hostel and the blue car is the one we rented


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's something I found this evening, I think it's very pretty. You crocheters will really love it. I may even make it myself.

http://www.hometalk.com/878306/recycled-sweater-vase


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Like your mitts Caryn .
Some good shopping Bev and yarn colour to choose .mmmm
Sue..just tried different ways but still no luck so reported a problem so see if that produces results. As it was free is it in order to share it ?
I would make it in DK as my GGD cuddles up with the knitted blankets and I have lots of the yarn but it would have to be striped !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just accessed it again from the link I just gave in my post a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> Sue


That link is only to ravelry with a link to the pattern. The pattern link does not work. Just tried it twice. Do you have a direct link to the pattern itself? Did you download the pattern? Perhaps you can send the pattern?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Has your rain been the misty kind or the torrential kind? We have had over 9 inches of rain here in the draught of Redding, CA! We have been having about an inch every other day for two plus weeks.


Hope the ground is beginning to absorb the rain and not have it run off. The drought has been so devastating to farmers as well as homeowners.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A couple of days ago while showing my blue spiral shawl to some friends, I layed it over my round table and wow, it looked great. So I decided to do it once again but in cotton as a table cloth. I'll probably change the lace edging, but I have a long time till I need to cross that bridge. But what is interesting, is that I had already decided to use some of the Curio that I have on hand. So in the near future I'll be starting it as a project for mindless knitting. Since I've already done quite a lot of knitting with the Curio I don't expect any problems and there are very few knots in the balls.


I did look Curio up and it is a mercerized cotton; ie, the nice sheen. And it does come in some wonderful colors. Will have to think of some project to try it. Jewelry comes to mind but such a huge ball of it for such a little project--doesn't make sense right now. Maybe a summer scarf?


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100934-1.html

If you go halfway down the page, there is a download for MS Word or pdf by "Crossetman" for the shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


That is going to be stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, you are receiving so many complimentary boosts. That is great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

maceace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100934-1.html
> 
> If you go halfway down the page, there is a download for MS Word or pdf by "Crossetman" for the shawl.


Thank you! Now I have it :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100934-1.html
> 
> If you go halfway down the page, there is a download for MS Word or pdf by "Crossetman" for the shawl.


Terrific. This link works just fine for that pattern and now it is saved. So glad you stopped by to help up out of this little dilemma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you are receiving so many complimentary boosts. That is great!


Yes, it is. I had some pretty harsh times for a while and the spirit sure appreciates some kudos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--more great notes on the Scotland trip. Love the Hostel. The stone building is like some of the older ones we have here in the county. My area began its western encroachment with the French Hugenots and Dutch in the 17c and quite a number of their stone houses remain. There are a few that are maintained by the local historic society which sponsors tours and events in the warmer weather.

Communal cooking while traveling must have been a great fun way to get to know other travelers and the town. 

As for snow--so far none. Just frigid temps. Heat 
wave expected by mid-afternoon when the temps are due to climb to just above freezing (lol). Can't wait.

Bev--sounds like you had a really good day, too. Admire you for getting out to hike in this weather. I feel very brave to just get out for my firewood, but then there is some super basic motivation like staying warm. Haven't had a chance to sit with the American Knitting book yet: just ran thru it quickly. Hope to find some time later after my report writing is completed. That day of driving On Thursday really drained me so not too productive on Friday and yesterday lots of other things going on. 

What kind of yarn was the color chart for? Is your interest only due to the large cone sizes available? Do you know about DBNY which sells yarn they get from overstocks and closing stores. They always have some very large cones at great prices and are located in the US for quicker and probably cheaper shipping. This might be a useful resource, too.

It will be good to get a nice large fee for knitting the coat but in reality the hourly wages for doing it will still be less than what semi-skilled workers earn around here. Will have to not think about that or it will be hard to knit. 

Sue--am sure you feel better now that we all have access to that crochet pattern. I think the rest of us do now, too. It reminds me of a Moogly pattern I did in the summer. It was a simple triangular shawlette with the same quality lace stitch and a simple border. The spines on yours add a nice dimension to it as well as more interest.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice for you! The mistake obviously hasn't taken from its beauty!
> 
> And speaking of Uhura, I managed to get a couple of pics of mine finally. It wasn't windy when I set out but the wind came up as soon as I was ready to click & shortened my session so I will have to try again later.


It is beautiful, Jane. Looks warm against the wintery landscape and Tango at his best.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, we moved to NC so as not to have too much snow, but yet experience some. This may be too much!! Glad we are at least not getting the icy stuff so far.


Looks so pretty doesn't it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some shots of 3 Wishes. I had picked out a heavier weight yarn to start another one but the yarn had a bit of a halo so it wasn't looking right.


Pretty and very girly in that soft pink..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And before my fingertips froze & dropped off, I managed a couple of shots of Toni's Forest Paths.


A glorious colour against the snow. Great photos of all your projects, Jane. Tango is doing sterling work too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Far too many pages to catch up with at the moment but wanted to post the mitts finished this evening .


Very pretty Ann. Mine are blocking. I'm so far behind here. trying to catch up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, brilliant news about Uhuru. Well done :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't do much crocheting these days. Mostly you want an edge to make it tidy & reinforce it, I guess. I think shells or a picot edging would detract from the lace maybe - hard to say unless it was in front of me.
> Would Reverse Single Crochet (or crab stitch) be too heavy?


Thank you Jane I think that would work just fine. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Melanie and Ros, for getting your Uhuras on the pattern page!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks for the link to the pattern ,macease ,I have saved it .
My mitts were not blocked Linda .
Hope those with more snow than they like are soon thawed out .Keep safe .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I will be hosting the Lace Party, from 31st January- 13th February with crocheting a shawl as the focus. I have wanted to try to crochet a shawl to prove that I can do it and I am hoping some of you will join me. Here is the link to the pattern to give an idea of the materials required.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-2
> 
> ...


The pattern won't open for me Sue. I've tried quite a few times. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--wonderful recognition for your wonderful knitting skills. Big Congrats


Thank you Tanya. 💞 


> Ronie--Woman/friend made it over and we talked awhile and looked at my yarns to show her wt and fiber differences and then looked at Black yarns online--WEBS and Knit Picks. Best buys I think. Can't believe I am committing to such a monster project in solid Black!!!!!! But we did talk $ and gave her a price of $2000 and she said okay. I was so nervous getting that out of my mouth but did and she approved. So guess what I will be doing for quite a while I think.


Wow!!! Congratulations Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I did Elizabeth's 2016 BON January clue today. I am using black crochet thread and black 8/0 seed beads on US 5 needles (3.75 mm??).


Looks gorgeous Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Stay safe on your ride home Ronie. Better to go the long way around if need be.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Congrats Ros. How exciting to have your Uhura on the designer pattern page. Well deserved.


Thank you Caryn. 💞



> Here are my CAFS mitts. They are surprisingly warm. I didn't have someone to take the picture, so I couldn't model both hands


They are gorgeous Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Very nice!
> I am thinking that I might do the 2014 YOL scarf with gold beads on white yarn.


Sounds gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't know why there is a problem accessing the site. I just accessed it again.
> 
> Here is the link,that,I,just copied again.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I just tried it and I still can't get it. I will keep trying. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, Congratulations!! So excited for you and your Uhura.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> The mitts look quite nice, Toni. I need to get busy on something or you all will kick me out!


No!!! We will not kick you out Dodie!!! 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is snowing quite heavily now, as it turns dark. It is nice to be warm inside, but apparently it will be a blizzard later this evening. Expect to wake up to maybe a couple of feet by morning.
> 
> Sue


Pristine and beautiful. I've been hearing of your weather on our news reports. Stay warm.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100934-1.html
> 
> If you go halfway down the page, there is a download for MS Word or pdf by "Crossetman" for the shawl.


Thank you so much maceace. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my CAFS mittens, that will be a gift for my GD, Alison's 16th birthday next week.
> 
> Another WIP finished!
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue. I really like this pattern - doable in 3-4 evenings, clearly written, simple but effective stitches.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay warm and safe, Elizabeth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All in all, that sounds like a good day- your book, your hike and the colour card!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks, Maceace, for giving us a helping hand. 

Dodie, thanks for your next installment and picture. Love that stone building. Sounds like that one road was very scary.  We will not be kicking you out, Dodie. I promise. 

Tanya, yesterday was a heat wave-all the way up to 30 degrees. We are having warmer weather for at least the next week. Yay!! But the sun will only be fits and starts as we are to have rain and snow showers most of the days. It feels so good to get outside. 

Here's the link to the website for the gansey yarn.

http://www.guernseywool.co.uk/index.html

It's not really horribly expensive and it is authentic. So we are checking into it. I will check out DBNY and see if there is something there that catches my eye. Thanks. DH wants me to use the best yarn possible as the end result will be around for years. I am saving my pennies, but I believe somewhere along the way, he will match me from the budget and I will have some yarn to start.  I do not want another Sandshore. 

I am feeling so much better than I have in years. We actually had people over last night and played games. It was such a relaxing evening. I did not run wild cleaning and they didn't care. Actually, I had decided that I didn't care if they cared, I was going to make it a relaxing time for me as well as them. Supper was in the crockpot by noon-yummy chicken stew. Put bread in the bread machine before we went on our walk and it was almost done when we got back. Chopped up a yummy fresh salad. Warm brownie cake with whipped cream and strawberries/sweet cherries for dessert. Best thing-it was all low carb. The bread had a tsp of molasses in it for sweetner. And the cake had organic stevia blend. We don't use the stevia often, just for special times. The whole evening was very satisfying.  Today is clean up day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the shots of the dogs Sue, waiting patiently to go back inside, probably thinking they wish they had opposable thumbs so they could operate the door handles, lol. Stay warm and enjoy your day with your GS.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane: I'm really behind, but your 3 Wishes is a beauty. ...


Thank you, Dodie 
It doesn't take long to get behind here some days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No, didn't take any with me. It would not have worked, especially on the drive home as it was dark most of the way and I had to be ready to move a couple of feet every minute or so. Knitting, even if I could have seen what I was doing, would have been frustrating prompting lots of mistakes. Fortunately there is a good classical radio station within the area so it kept me somewhat calm.


Sorry, Tanya I meant that the travelling was a pain for you too. I hadn't expected you would have knitting if you were driving. Trying to catch up on so many pages so didn't express myself clearly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> My continuing saga......Remember this was in 2004, so I've forgotten a lot or my memory is not necessarily what is really there!...


I think that you are doing a great job of remembering, Dodie.
Driving on narrow roads is very familiar to me from time in France - & they don't all slow down, either!
That pub sounds lovely. Great shot of the hostel.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386607-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

